# Pairing Thread! All pairing discussions regarding chapter go here - or will be merged



## NarutoIzDaMan (Jul 29, 2010)

*MOD NOTE: Spam or off topic will be removed if found. Report jizz dupes and don't respond to him please.*

Yes, this is a pairing thread (if it wasn't obvious). Wank away!!


----------



## The Big G (Jul 29, 2010)

*Kushina wants Naruto's GF to be like her...*

Oh god....

LOOK WHAT YOU JUST DID KUSHINA! YOU REIGNITED THE PARRING WAR BY GIVING NARUSAKU FANS AMMUNITION! 

THIS WAS SUPPOSED TO BE A COLD WAR! NARUTO'S PARENTS WEREN'T SUPPOSED TO HELP ETHER SIDE!


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 29, 2010)

NarutoXKarin

This is now officially canon .


----------



## Lovely (Jul 29, 2010)

Seemed more like general mother advice. It could maybe foreshadow Kishi giving attention to pairings again, but definitely nothing specific.


----------



## Iamacloud (Jul 29, 2010)

Yup, seems like Kushina ships NaruSaku, but Naruto was on the ball, he already tried that. And it didn't work. Looks like he'll end up with the weird one.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 29, 2010)

Kushina's now officially pro NaruSaku and Anti-NaruHina..


----------



## Petros (Jul 29, 2010)

Funny Kushina also said "no weird girl" and Naruto classified Hinata as such in the beginning of Part1, granted, he changed his mind, but still...


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jul 29, 2010)

I was wondering when someone was going to create this thread. It look like Sakura, Karin, and Karui are the only girls who Kushina would approve of. Kushina just trolled the NH fandom. 

Time to get me some popcorn


----------



## Haloman (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes, it's great. I'm totally for NaruSaku.


----------



## rob1out (Jul 29, 2010)

Who do you think Kushina would most approve of?

Yeahh.. you knew it was coming.  Kushina said to Naruto to find someone like her, and specifically not a weird one.  Please be serious when you vote in the poll and not vote for who you want, hehe.  Personally I go for Karin because she has her hair and is sacrificing, and I'm sure Kushina would dislike Sakura for being dishonest.


----------



## Petros (Jul 29, 2010)

NaruSaku


----------



## Maerala (Jul 29, 2010)

There goes NaruHina.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 29, 2010)

NaruSaku just became cannon ?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't really give a darn about pairings lol.


----------



## britata348 (Jul 29, 2010)

I wonder what kushina was talking about when she said "like me"

Was she talking about personality wise?  

Or about how she loved Naruto with all of her heart and ended up dying for him?

My guess is she meant red hair


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 29, 2010)

Even she cant stop the homolust with Sasuke.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 29, 2010)

What about Naruto x Karin? She's pretty much like Sakura... except with a few minor differences.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 29, 2010)

Duh, Sakura. It's canon nao.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 29, 2010)

Even she cant stop the homolust with Sasuke.


----------



## The Big G (Jul 29, 2010)

Where's the Damn You Kishi option?


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 29, 2010)

FFLN said:


> What about Naruto x Karin? She's pretty much like Sakura... except with a few minor differences.



Not to mention she has red hair like Kushina .


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Jul 29, 2010)

It looks like the two most legitimate candidates for Naruto's future GF/wife are down to Sakura and Karin. Karui is a "possibility" but highly unlikely, she doesn't look like someone who would leave her village anytime soon.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 29, 2010)

I voted Sakura.  Why?  Because she's far and away the most like Kushina out of all the women in the manga to date.

Really Kushina isn't really comparable to anybody else.

Personality wise, Sakura and Kushina are quite similar.

That said, Naruto should end up with Hinata, but I came to terms long ago that it won't happen


----------



## Krombacher (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't see any woman alive being like Kushina


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hinata.

I hope Suckura dies.


----------



## Major_Glory (Jul 29, 2010)

Hinata for sure. Naruto is just like his mother. He needs Hinata to balance him out.

Sadly, Hinata's duty to her family will prevent this from happening defaulting to NaruxSaku.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 29, 2010)

"Don't pick a weird one" ?

Too late. Naruto's obsession with Sasuke has already gone too far


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 29, 2010)

Sakura is a dubious woman.


----------



## Mia20 (Jul 29, 2010)

Too bad Sakura doesn't want him


----------



## Klue (Jul 29, 2010)

Rose Red Belle said:


> "Don't pick a weird one" ?
> 
> Too late. Naruto's obsession with Sasuke has already gone too far



Well played; thread over.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jul 29, 2010)

I know one thing it's not Hinata. It would between be Sakura, Karin, and Karui. I personally prefer Karin and Karui over Sakura. However, Sakura has the best chance since she's the girl that Naruto likes.


----------



## Euraj (Jul 29, 2010)

Enclave said:


> I voted Sakura.  Why?  Because she's far and away the most like Kushina out of all the women in the manga to date.
> 
> Really Kushina isn't really comparable to anybody else.
> 
> ...


You think so? Kushina seems like she has a bit more self-confidence, down-to-earthiness, and moral fiber than Sakura. Out of that list, I would say Temari is the most like her, but of course, she's already marked for someone else...


----------



## Grimzilla (Jul 29, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> I don't see any woman alive being like Kushina



THANK YOU The only person alive like her is Naruto himself.

besides, I think she just meant someone who'll love him. I find a girl who false confessess you and abuses you to be weird anyway.


----------



## Petros (Jul 29, 2010)

Hinata has 7 votes? After what Kushina said? Denial much?
Can I possibly place more questions into a single post?

...probably


----------



## Iamacloud (Jul 29, 2010)

To clarify I think Kushina would approve whoever made Naruto happy.

But as for what she meant this chapter, I have to say Sakura, Sakura is definately more Kushina-like than Hinata. 

NaruSaku might enjoy this little bone Kishi threw them, but in the end, Naruto will fall for the weird one.


----------



## santanico (Jul 29, 2010)

Rose Red Belle said:


> "Don't pick a weird one" ?
> 
> Too late. Naruto's obsession with Sasuke has already gone too far





silly Naruto, picking someone so weird.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jul 29, 2010)

Kushina is like Naruto. Naruto is like Hinata.

OWNED!


----------



## YMICrazy (Jul 29, 2010)

idk imo Sakura is pretty weird too but not as much as Hinata. I doubt he ever had a chance with Hinata since they keep it in the family. Still lol, pairings


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 29, 2010)

Well, looks like Naruto is getting with Karin.

WILDCARD BITCHES!


----------



## rob1out (Jul 29, 2010)

Karin has full red hair and sakura has pink


----------



## santanico (Jul 29, 2010)

Someone who doesn't play with his I heart, I think.


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 29, 2010)

Karui, who is not listed


----------



## CHEH (Jul 29, 2010)

WTF are you guys talking about? wasn't it confirmed in part 1 that ANKO is just like Naruto?
there you go..


----------



## The Big G (Jul 29, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> I don't see any woman alive being like Kushina



This is true...this is very true

no other woman in this manga is as awesome as she is


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 29, 2010)

Karin or Sakura looks like it.

Poor Hinata.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Jul 29, 2010)

This is a no brainer -


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Jul 29, 2010)

Sakura is nothing like Kushina 
Kushina was a real woman, sacrificing her life for love.


----------



## Somnus (Jul 29, 2010)

I think she would approve of Sakura and Ino, both of them are as effusive as Kushina but that's the only trait they share, unlike those 2 Kushina doesn't like popular boys even though she fell for one. But even if Hinata is far from having Kushina's personality I think she would still approve her even though she's a bit weird. 

So in the end no conclusion was reached


----------



## Cold (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh dear...

A pairing thread...

Well, I'll just make this comment for the subscription.  Where's that popcorn?


----------



## Madai (Jul 29, 2010)

None of the above!  Kushina's defining traits are:
1. she aspired to be Hokage(none of the girls aspired that much)
2. she was a jinchuriiki
3. she won all the martial arguments.(hinata too shy)

This chapter clearly foreshadows the survival (or ressurection) of Yugito.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 29, 2010)

Man, who'd have ever thought Karin would win this?


----------



## rob1out (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeah, if only Sakura wasnt hell bent on having sasuke as her man


----------



## Lovely (Jul 29, 2010)

Kushina is like Naruto. Maybe Naruto will end up sleeping with his clone?


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 29, 2010)

ShockDragoon said:


> THANK YOU The only person alive like her is Naruto himself.



NarutoxNaruko 100% canon.


----------



## LDA (Jul 29, 2010)

Naruko  There's no one more like Naruto's mom than Naruto himself


----------



## Naruuby (Jul 29, 2010)

It's more sakura than Hinata. 

- the hot temper
- the means to win arguments
- the red hair?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 29, 2010)

Some people actually think Kushina would approve of a girl that lies to Naruto about her feelings and loves someone else?

Okay...sure. Makes plenty of sense.


----------



## Yozakura` (Jul 29, 2010)

I think Kushina would be fine with anyone who is always sincere with him, always cares for him, loves him for who he is, and always wants the best for him. 

Isn't that what a mother is like anyway?


----------



## MissingShinobi (Jul 29, 2010)

If Naruto is like Kushina, she should want Naruto to end up with someone like his father. 

...

No, nevermind. I don't like where that's leading.


----------



## CHEH (Jul 29, 2010)

ANKO is the best choice


----------



## santanico (Jul 29, 2010)

Yozakura` said:


> I think Kushina would be fine with anyone who is always sincere with him, always cares for him, loves him for who he is, and always wants the best for him.
> 
> Isn't that what a mother is like anyway?



As a mother myself, yes.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Jul 29, 2010)

Karin is a skank, she's been penetrated so many times by teeths, Kushina would blast her to hell.
Who's tough and most like Kushina in Konoha?
Tsunade! NarutoxTsunade is cannon!


----------



## Mia20 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Some people actually think Kushina would approve of a girl that lies to Naruto about her feelings and loves someone else?
> 
> Okay...sure. Makes plenty of sense.



Didn't you know... love's as fickle as autumn skies 
Sakura will soon change her opinion about him


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jul 29, 2010)

Sakura shares many similarities with Kushina, but Sakura's judgmental mind makes her not a option Kushina would approve of.

Besides Kushina said "Someone like me", not necessarily "Someone who does things like me" (facial expression, punching, getting rescued)


----------



## kubik (Jul 29, 2010)

Dark shy weirdo...
Not a weird one...
oh Kishi!


----------



## Lion-O (Jul 29, 2010)

NaruSaku is so blatantly outed by Kishi now and I hate him for it.

Hinata is my choice though!! I can see it now. Hinata would be all shy but Kushina would be pushing her to talk to Naruto more and put her in awkward situations more, lol.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 29, 2010)

Sakura. I can't really say anyone else. Ino or Karin would be a close second.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Jul 29, 2010)

There is only one person who I can think of that comes the closest to qualifying - 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 29, 2010)

ShockDragoon said:


> THANK YOU The only person alive like her is Naruto himself.
> 
> besides, I think she just meant someone who'll love him. I find a girl who false confessess you and abuses you to be weird anyway.



I agree!

Lets be honest here, Sakura isn't anything like Kushina. Unlike her who has been Sasuke fanboy during the series of part 1. She was a tough girl who wants to become strong as the first female Hokage and beats up boys who bullied her.

Kushina was tough and strong even when she started in the Ninja Academy. There is no other girl like Kushina. Only Tsunade.


----------



## jOKSHOT (Jul 29, 2010)

One thing is sure it's not Hinata. Karin or Sakura.


----------



## MangaR (Jul 29, 2010)

I stopped reading at that place, all my NaruHina believes were shattered and broken. Damn Kishi !


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Jul 29, 2010)

Matrix XZ said:


> I agree!
> 
> Lets be honest here, *Sakura isn't anything like Kushina*. Unlike her who has been Sasuke fanboy during the series of part 1. She was a tough girl who wants to become strong as the first female Hokage and beats up boys who bullied her.
> 
> Kushina was tough and strong even when she started in the Ninja Academy. There is no other girl like Kushina. Only Tsunade.



Then would you care to explain this  -


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 29, 2010)

NarutoIzDaMan said:


> This is a no brainer -
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



The main difference is when Kushina hugged him, it wasn't part of a lie, nor did she fall in love with some depraved loser who wants her dead. That and she's actually useful and doesn't bullshit people(as far as we know) over love.



> Gamma Akutabi*, MyNindoForever, bellezza, M4verick, Lelouch71, Jareth Dallis, Enclave, MangaR, Ice Sage, mhgges, Sarry, Madai, ilcane87, rex1_nin, Enterprise E, Lovebox, kubik, Iamacloud, Thundernut, ghostswordsman, Moon Reader Max, Major_Glory, Lightysnake, ninjagreyfox, 王志鍵, makoto_chan


----------



## Iamacloud (Jul 29, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Some people actually think Kushina would approve of a girl that lies to Naruto about her feelings and loves someone else?
> 
> Okay...sure. Makes plenty of sense.



Well the poll isn't clear.

I think Kushina was talking about a fiery girl like her, and that does fit Sakura more than Hinata.

I don't think Kushina would aprove of Sakura after what she pulled, but that is not really the question here. The poll's question should be 

"What girl fits "Find a girl like your mother" the best?"

Instead of

"Who do you think Kushina would approve most of?"

But I answered Sakura anyway because it was obvious the thread was refering to this chapter.

Gogo weird one, you can do it Hinata! After all, Kushina did also say "I'm a woman, so I don't know what to say".


----------



## Sadako (Jul 29, 2010)

Sakura, easily. Doesn't mean I approve of it though.


----------



## Orxon (Jul 29, 2010)

^ I am approve.


----------



## Petros (Jul 29, 2010)

NarutoIzDaMan said:


> There is only one person who I can think of that comes the closest to qualifying -
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Deniars gonna deny, you know that, right? 

Still, would've prefered Ino


----------



## santanico (Jul 29, 2010)

Rose Red Belle said:


> Sakura. I can't really say anyone else. Ino or Karin would be a close second.



All three are girls who aren't interested in him. sweet


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 29, 2010)

i mean...karin is pretty much just like Kushina:

-red hair
-from a village that was destroyed
-rambling loud mouths
-short tempers which can lead to being violent

kishimoto's gonna blindside muthfuckas with this shit


----------



## Dantaeres (Jul 29, 2010)

Lol come on Sakura is obvious, Hinata is nothing alike Kushina.


----------



## Bild (Jul 29, 2010)

NarutoIzDaMan said:


> There is only one person who I can think of that comes the closest to qualifying -
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Damn you Kishi...


----------



## Enclave (Jul 29, 2010)

Lelouch71 said:


> I know one thing it's not Hinata. It would between be Sakura, Karin, and Karui. I personally prefer Karin and Karui over Sakura. However, Sakura has the best chance since she's the girl that Naruto likes.



Karin falls into the weirdo category.

Now Karui, she is even more like Kushina than Sakura.  I always forget about her.  But for that to stand much chance she needs to become a whole lot more relevant to the story.


----------



## Lion-O (Jul 29, 2010)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> Karin is a skank, she's been penetrated so many times by teeths, Kushina would blast her to hell.
> Who's tough and most like Kushina in Konoha?
> Tsunade! NarutoxTsunade is cannon!



Ewww... have you ever been with a cougar?? Not as cool as some guys say...


----------



## Iamacloud (Jul 29, 2010)

NarutoIzDaMan said:


> This is a no brainer -
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Another difference is the last panel on both side. One was romantic. The other wasn't. 

Otherwise you have two Tsundere who love Naruto in a non-romantic way. Very similar.


----------



## Harry Steppenwolf (Jul 29, 2010)

Well, pairing are the last thing to be discussed about this chapter I would say... 
Anyway, here we go: I guess Sakura is the woman, but I don't think it really matters at this point.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 29, 2010)

Supa Swag said:


> i mean...karin is pretty much just like Kushina:
> 
> -red hair
> -from a village that was destroyed
> ...



Karin got this on lockdown.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 29, 2010)

is this really necessary though. for all we know naruto might think he is already filled with lots of love from his parents and doesn't want the romantic kind cause he got screwed over by a girl he actually trusted. as for hinata she is just too shy for naruto.


----------



## Don_Corleone (Jul 29, 2010)

Kushina would only approve if Naruto bagged BOTH Sakura and Hinata.  Sakura most resembles her fire, will, intelligence, and personality.  Hinata most resembles her experience in that she was inspired/changed by Naruto just like Kushina was by Minato.  Therefore Kushina would DEMAND Naruto bag both.  Don't think Hinata would mind and Sakura can learn to accept it if she's the #1.


----------



## santanico (Jul 29, 2010)

hoho this is fun :ho


----------



## 王志鍵 (Jul 29, 2010)

Lolz pairing shit. The one thing that's ruining the manga for everyone


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 29, 2010)

CHEH said:


> WTF are you guys talking about? wasn't it confirmed in part 1 that ANKO is just like Naruto?
> there you go..



Child abuse for the win.  Anko is just like Naruto....if...in this case...Naruto was a hot chick (naruko don't count) with a cured mark. 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Man, who'd have ever thought Karin would win this?



I did!



LovelyComplex said:


> Kushina is like Naruto. Maybe Naruto will end up sleeping with his clone?



That's...one threoy to end the war.



NarutoIzDaMan said:


> Then would you care to explain this  -
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I never thought about it like that.  Nice.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jul 29, 2010)

I honestly dought Kushina would approve of Sakura for Naruto. How exactly is he suppose to know a woman like his mother if he never knew her alive.

This  shit is pretty damn vague if you ask me and its a big paring hint now. i guess paring threads will be paring threads.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 29, 2010)

Obviously its Karin.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 29, 2010)

In terms of core character traits, I'd say Hinata is more similar to Kushina than Sakura. 

Sakura similarities are at the surface level.


----------



## Ice Sage (Jul 29, 2010)

I would be tempted to say Sakura because of the angered personality bursts, but then I remembered Sakura is the embodiment of a failed female ninja.
While Kushina is the embodiment of a bad@$$ and awesome female ninja.
So it can't be Sakura.
No one really fits the bill, Karin being the closes I guess.
Though opposite personalities tend to match better.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Like the couple in my sig


----------



## Lovebox (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't find really any of the girls to be much like Kushina xD. There are some similarities, sure, but eh. 

If anything, Naruto is a hell of a lot like his mother, he'd a need a girl like Minato if his parent's relationship is the example his relationship should go by 

Though again, I don't think any of the girls are much like Minato either. 

Until we see panels of Naruto at the end with his pregnant significant other or whatever, people will use every fanservice bone they're tossed to insert their preferred pairing into the picture. 

...and if it's not their pairing at the end they'll try to convince everyone that Naruto MUST have broken up with the girl after the series and gone after their preferred girl anyway


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 29, 2010)

Supa Swag said:


> i mean...karin is pretty much just like Kushina:
> 
> -red hair
> -*from a village that was destroyed*
> ...



To the bolded: Sense when was Kusa(The Hidden Grass village) Destroyed?


----------



## ghent (Jul 29, 2010)

Well she also wanted him to not be a picky eater and we saw how that turned out.  Sakura hasn't won yet.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 29, 2010)

NarutoIzDaMan said:


> Then would you care to explain this  -
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That is weak!

Didn't Iruka hit Naruto in the head? That what makes Sakura similar to Kushina. 

That hugging moment is where Naruto pushed her back.

And that where she puts her fist up, anyone could've done that.

First its Jiraiy/Tsunade parallel and not its Kushina/Minato.


----------



## Rivara (Jul 29, 2010)

Karin's actually most like Kushina, I think. She difinitely has her opinion (that makes sense, mind you) and she knows how to hold her own. Then there's the red hair and her temper if that's what you mean by 'like Kushina'.

I'm not gonna comment on Sakura cause nothing good ever comes out of my mouth about her.



Madai said:


> None of the above!  Kushina's defining traits are:
> 1. she aspired to be Hokage(none of the girls aspired that much)
> 2. she was a jinchuriiki
> 3. she won all the martial arguments.(hinata too shy)
> ...


Hmm, these are some good p- 
Oh, I wish it were so. My #2 fav female of the series. *sniff*


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm supporting NaruKari to the end fuck NH and NS


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 29, 2010)

If Sakura came around to Naruto, Kushina would approve.

If Naruto came around to Hinata, Kushina would approve.

If Naruto and Ino suddenly realized that blonds really do have more fun, I think Kushina would approve.

Karin? Erm.... I think she might need some getting used to that daughter-in-law ^_^. Karui as well. Need to learn more about Karui first. Though in both cases they'd have the parallel of being from another village.

Of course, as long as Naruto was happy and in a good relationship with someone who also loves him, Kushina would approve. 

In other words, I got nothing


----------



## Dantaeres (Jul 29, 2010)

People comparing Hinata with kushina seriously. The best would be to finish with Karin but Hinata is out of the question now.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 29, 2010)

Lovebox said:


> Until we see panels of Naruto at the end with his pregnant significant other or whatever, people will use every fanservice bone they're tossed to insert their preferred pairing into the picture.



You'll note, I'm not the only person who prefers Hinata to vote for Sakura in this poll.


----------



## Enterprise E (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't know why everyone is saying Sakura would be the girl/woman that Kushina would want Naruto to be with because, as some have mentioned before, of her dishonesty with Naruto.  She lied to Naruto about her feelings for Sasuke and the plan to kill him, even though he saw right through it.  Sakura may grow into a woman that Kushina would approve of later on, but right now I just don't see it.  And don't forget what she said about making friends.  She wants him to make friends who he can trust and will be there for him.  So far, Sakura does not seem all that trustworthy given the most recent events, especially where Sasuke is concerned.  

As for who on that list would be the best choice if Kushina had a say, I'd go with Temari.  She is loyal, honest, and strong, and looks to me that she can have a temper.  Of all of them, she is the most like Kushina that I've seen, especially where it really counts in Kushina's eyes.  Too bad she's already with Shikamaru.  

As for the others on the list, the only other choice, in my mind, would be Hinata, if she grew more of a backbone when she was around Naruto.  Her shyness and "weirdness" is the only thing that would have her be crossed off the list.  Naruto doesn't know any of the other girls well enough for there to be the seeds of a romantic relationship, though that may change depending on how they develop Karin.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 29, 2010)

NarutoIzDaMan said:


> Then would you care to explain this  -
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Yeah...it's a horrible photoshop job.


----------



## Petros (Jul 29, 2010)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> The main difference is when Kushina hugged him, it wasn't part of a lie, nor did she fall in love with some depraved loser who wants her dead. That and she's actually useful and doesn't bullshit people(as far as we know) over love.


Still, Sakura tried that stunt so Naruto wouldn't keep going after Sasuke. She did it for Naruto. Sure, it was badly handled by her and insincere, but she still had Naruto's best interest in mind.


----------



## santanico (Jul 29, 2010)

"Someone like your mother", could be read along the lines of someone who loves him dearly, and won't play games. That's how I read it. Could be interpreted into lots of other ways of course.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 29, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> To the bolded: Sense when was Kusa(The Hidden Grass village) Destroyed?



I think I got that village destruction stuff from the databook.

If that's true, then she only posed as a Grass shinobi for the Chuunin exam just like Orochimaru did...unless it was stated somewhere conclusively that Karin is from Grass.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Jul 29, 2010)

The denial in this thread


----------



## Iamacloud (Jul 29, 2010)

NarutoIzDaMan said:


> Then would you care to explain this  -
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Two Tsundere who have a strong non-romantic love for Naruto...

You are right, very similar.


----------



## jOKSHOT (Jul 29, 2010)

Starr said:


> "Someone like your mother", could be read along the lines of someone who loves him dearly, and won't play games. That's how I read it. Could be interpreted into lots of other ways of course.



Personality seems the most likely, I don't see different interpretations.


----------



## Believe it!!! (Jul 29, 2010)

This comment probably shouldn't be too deeply interpreted. Hinata is pretty weird, basically Naruto's foil, and we all know Naruto is like his mother. So then we would be meaning someone like Naruto. The girl that is most comparable to Naruto is Sakura. Karin? Don't make me laugh. She isn't really confident, she depends on Sasuke, she revolves around him. She's only half-violent. Kushina disagrees . Who is also comparable? Karui. But she is double violent. 

Anyway, we all know what Kishi is trying to do here . But in the end, this could just be a red herring. I've been expecting Sakura for a long time anyway.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 29, 2010)

NarutoIzDaMan said:


> The denial in this thread


Look who's talking./


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 29, 2010)

Either Karui, Ten Ten or Sakura, no weirdos. So Sakura cause somebody forgot to add a relevant name and Ten Ten is more or less non-existent. Then again Rowling made up a wife for Draco in final chapter...


----------



## Garfield (Jul 29, 2010)

Naruto x Naruko most likely


----------



## Iamacloud (Jul 29, 2010)

ninjaneko said:


> If Sakura came around to Naruto, Kushina would approve.
> 
> If Naruto came around to Hinata, Kushina would approve.
> 
> ...



You got nothing and yet sum everything up perfectly. +reps


----------



## santanico (Jul 29, 2010)

jOKSHOT said:


> Personality seems the most likely, I don't see different interpretations.



Hey, that's you. I don't see it that way.
And so far the young girls who are like that, don't like him.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jul 29, 2010)

Enclave said:


> Karin falls into the weirdo category.
> 
> Now Karui, she is even more like Kushina than Sakura.  I always forget about her.  But for that to stand much chance she needs to become a whole lot more relevant to the story.


Karin is also very much like Kushina even moreso than Sakura. She has red hair, come from a different village, hotheaded, and have enough self-respect for herself.


----------



## Bild (Jul 29, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> To the bolded: Sense when was Kusa(The Hidden Grass village) Destroyed?


It hasn't been established where exactly she's from.

Now, I reckon she had the Grass headband during the Chunin Exams. Orochimaru probably brought her with him during that time. Afterall he disguised himself as a Grass shinobi.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2010)

Kikoeru ka, NF? 
It's the sound of NaruSaku fans coming through the valley, RAMPAGE!!


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 29, 2010)

NaruHina fans in denial!


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jul 29, 2010)

Petros said:


> Still, Sakura tried that stunt so Naruto wouldn't keep going after Sasuke. She did it for Naruto. Sure, it was badly handled by her and insincere, but she still had Naruto's best interest in mind.


Sakura always had naruto's safety in mind as a fellow team mate. Does not change the fact that she does not care for him romantically in a sence.


----------



## BlazeD (Jul 29, 2010)

NarutoIzDaMan said:


> This is a no brainer -
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



fucking awesome.


----------



## Dantaeres (Jul 29, 2010)

You could pick up all the girls in this manga the one that looks the least like Kushina is Hinata.
Naruhina fans in denial.


----------



## Lovebox (Jul 29, 2010)

Enclave said:


> You'll note, I'm not the only person who prefers Hinata to vote for Sakura in this poll.



Secretly, everyone is still pulling for their OTP.

I kid, I'm making vague generalizations of the pairing wars as a whole, not taking the relatively small amount of input coming in so far. 

You've got to admit though, some pairing fans are freaking crazy about these things, and the crazy can't stay hidden for long


----------



## Petros (Jul 29, 2010)

Matrix XZ said:


> Look who's talking./


Who? The guys who take a tsundere character to be referring to another tsundere character who wasn't, at any point in the manga, referred as a "dark weirdo" which constrasts with Kushina's "don't pick a weird girl", whose hair colour is similar to the older tsundere character and whose main character is in love with since shortly after the manga began? Those guys?

...yeah, uhm, sorry to burst your bubble, but no.
Only real runner-up right now is Karin. Followed by Karui. And, in a weird twist of Kishi's hand, Ino.

But Hinata? The shy, stalking weird girl? I respect you liking the character and wanting said character to end up with Naruto even though I completely loather her, but be realistic about the chances of it happening.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 29, 2010)

Starr said:


> "Someone like your mother", could be read along the lines of someone who loves him dearly, and won't play games. That's how I read it. Could be interpreted into lots of other ways of course.



I agree with this. Especially considering the only person confirmed to be similar to Kushina is _Naruto_.


----------



## HolyHands (Jul 29, 2010)

Wait a minute, didn't Naruto disobey everything Kushina wanted him to do?

"Study ninjutsu"
"Listen to your teachers"
"Stay away from Jiraiya"
"Don't be homosexual"

I dunno. I think Kushina is gonna be upset when Naruto comes to the afterlife in Sasuke's arms.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Jul 29, 2010)

Matrix XZ said:


> Look who's talking./



Talking? How about some showing (canon manga proof) instead of talking, then get back to me.


----------



## santanico (Jul 29, 2010)

Bring on the dupes 

lol@ the failfession being brought in.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 29, 2010)

Dantaeres said:


> You could pick up all the girls in this manga the one that looks the least like Kushina is Hinata.


And yet she has taken the lead in the poll 

I don't understand this denial


----------



## StarcloudDriver (Jul 29, 2010)

lol well all of Kushina's dying wishes seem to have had the REVERSE EFFECT!

"Don't be a fussy eater"

Naruto only eats ramen. Seriously, the only thing besides ramen we have ever seen hiim eat is Ma's cooking which resembles ramen.

"Study your Ninjutsu"

Kage Bushin and Rasengan are just about the only jutsus he use.

"Make sure you listen to your instructors in the Academy"

Read the first chapter of the DAMN Manga!

God's NaruSaku fans are gonna rampage but riddle me this, Naruto is Kushina and MINATOS child lol not just Kushina.  Lets stop the thread please lol


----------



## Dantaeres (Jul 29, 2010)

Rose Red Belle said:


> And yet she has taken the lead in the poll
> 
> I don't understand this denial


Don't understand it either this is ridiculous BS


----------



## Lovely (Jul 29, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> NaruHina fans in denial!



More like desperate readers jumping to conclusions.


----------



## jam2715 (Jul 29, 2010)

anyone but Sakura, I would even take Ino before Sakura


----------



## Mathias124 (Jul 29, 2010)

I was just skimming through and i didnt notice anybody mention the girl who seems the most like kushina.

Kamui from team Samui, she has the whole beating up people thing, Naruto has already begun growing on her.


----------



## jam2715 (Jul 29, 2010)

The Big G said:


> Oh god....
> 
> LOOK WHAT YOU JUST DID KUSHINA! YOU REIGNITED THE PARRING WAR BY GIVING NARUSAKU FANS AMMUNITION!
> 
> THIS WAS SUPPOSED TO BE A COLD WAR! NARUTO'S PARENTS WEREN'T SUPPOSED TO HELP ETHER SIDE!



Pretty funny I was laughing for a while


----------



## chesterc (Jul 29, 2010)

Hinata's character is supposed to grow out of her shy and insecure demeanor, so9 you damn sure she's not gonna be weird when she grows up.


----------



## strangebloke (Jul 29, 2010)

I think everyone needs to realize that Kushina specified that he needed to find a WOMAN like his mother.

So sorry, no Narusaku.


----------



## Dantaeres (Jul 29, 2010)

LovelyComplex said:


> More like desperate readers jumping to conclusions.



Aren't you the one agreeing with the bias " a girl that will love him no matter what",  Hinata is weak shy faints and people compare this to Kushina, it's over for Naruhina.
Didn't Naruto even call Hinata "weird" lol.


----------



## Vlazz (Jul 29, 2010)

Sakura has been all over Sasuke the whole manga. She was even willing to betray her village for him. She treated Naruto like a loser until he became a badass ninja. She jumped on the the Naruto hype train along with everyone else in the village. You are telling me Naruto is going to pick Sakura and be the number 2 rebound guy when there is a nice person like Hinata who loves him?


----------



## Kiss (Jul 29, 2010)

I already grabbed my popcorn and enjoy the pairing wars.


----------



## Iamacloud (Jul 29, 2010)

Dantaeres said:


> You could pick up all the girls in this manga the one that looks the least like Kushina is Hinata.
> Naruhina fans in denial.



The poll isn't asking "who looks most like Kushina" but rather "Who would Kushina approve the most".

The real answer to the poll is "Whoever made Naruto happy".

And on that level, Hinata has better chances than Sakura.

And while Hinata is definately not a Tsundere, and Kushina and Sakura definately are, it is also true that Naruto is the most like Kushina, and Hinata is very similar to Naruto, so they are closer (core values) than you think.

I answered Sakura because the poll is obviously related to the current chapter.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 29, 2010)

Petros said:


> Who? The guys who take a tsundere character to be referring to another tsundere character who wasn't, at any point in the manga, referred as a "dark weirdo" which constrasts with Kushina's "don't pick a weird girl", whose hair colour is similar to the older tsundere character and whose main character is in love with since shortly after the manga began? Those guys?
> 
> ...yeah, uhm, sorry to burst your bubble, but no.
> Only real runner-up right now is Karin. Followed by Karui. And, in a weird twist of Kishi's hand, Ino.
> ...




What Kushina meant by having someone like his mother is not by personality wise. She means someone strong, caring, don't care how bad the situation is or how strong the opponent is, and giving everything they got. 

Didn't Rock Lee stated that Hinata is similar to Naruto?


----------



## Mathias124 (Jul 29, 2010)

Kamui from team samui, you heard it here folks, nobody can say she doesnt resemble kunshina's personality when she was younger.

They have both beat up boys, they are both tomboyish and kamui is already starting to like naruto


----------



## MissingShinobi (Jul 29, 2010)

Probably Hinata or someone else. Fake confession + the way she treated Naruto before Sasuke left + her being in love with someone else = A good mother wouldn't recommend her.


----------



## santanico (Jul 29, 2010)

Rose Red Belle said:


> And yet she has taken the lead in the poll
> 
> I don't understand this denial



Again, jumping to conclusions is what all pairing fans do


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Jul 29, 2010)

Clearly Sakura falls short at being another Kushina beyond some simple surface similarities. On the other hand, at her core, Hinata shares some qualities that Naruto\Kushina have but definitely acts like a creepy-weird girl. So I say that either Sakura and Hinata perform a *fusion ha* or Naruto meets a decent kunoichi that like Kushina during the war. 

To answer the Op question: Temari (but not really.)


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 29, 2010)

It fits Sakura, Ino, Karin... Pretty much everyone not named Hinata.

It's vague is what I'm trying to say...


What's so bad about NaruSaku anyway?


----------



## Dantaeres (Jul 29, 2010)

Iamacloud said:


> The poll isn't asking "who looks most like Kushina" but rather "Who would Kushina approve the most".
> 
> The real answer to the poll is "Whoever made Naruto happy".
> 
> ...



Wait I tought Naruto loves sakura wouldn't he be happy with the girl he loves more than the girl that loves him ?
Naruto is nothing like Hinata sorry again. Listen believe what you want don't want to argue over this.


----------



## Mathias124 (Jul 29, 2010)

Kamui, she beats people up, is very tomboyish and is already growing fond of Naruto.


----------



## LDA (Jul 29, 2010)

With one line, Kishimoto was able to fuel the NaruSaku/NaruHina debate with ammo for both sides. Pimp be stunnin' 


NaruSaku fans -> "Sakura looks and _acts _like Kushina- CANON!"
NaruHina fans -> "Naruto may have called Hinata a weirdo (what his mom advised against) and then right after said that he _likes _people like that- CANON!"


I love this manga 




But, seriously on-topic, I'll say that Kushina would approve of most of the females on the list. She's awesome like that


----------



## Believe it!!! (Jul 29, 2010)

Matrix XZ said:


> That is weak!
> 
> Didn't Iruka hit Naruto in the head? That what makes Sakura similar to Kushina.
> 
> ...



So you disagree that Kishi was making a pro-NaruSaku parallel? With this the argument isn't "KUSHINA IS LIEK SAKURA SO NARUSAKU IS CANON". Rather, it's, "Kishimoto had Kushina say directly that Naruto should get with a girl similar to her, and the only option is Sakura, so ." Coming from the Mangaka's pen that's strong evidence. Don't worry though, everyone has a chance for their own pairing to be fulfilled. Then again, Hinata has been forgotten.



Iamacloud said:


> Two Tsundere who have a strong non-romantic love for Naruto...
> 
> You are right, very similar.



...There really isn't anything to be denied. This comment is worthless. The parallel is there and clear. Consider it, because if you wish to argue something you must admit its existence. Your type of thinking is very narrow. When I consider NaruHina I look at every moment. The same should be done for all. Personally, I think that Koh is a great fallback for Hinata.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 29, 2010)

Starr said:


> Again, jumping to conclusions is what all pairing fans do


Yay for conclusions 

With the variety of answers being posted, I can't even take this stuff seriously anymore  To each his own and may the best girl win.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jul 29, 2010)

Vlazz said:


> You are telling me Naruto is going to pick Sakura and be the number 2 rebound guy when there is a nice person like Hinata who loves him?


I really hate this argument. Hinata would be the rebound girl for Naruto. She was never his first choice. The fact remains someone is on the rebound in all these pairings.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sakura. Hinata is the shy type and is NOWHERE NEAR Kushina. :33


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 29, 2010)

She would approve of somebody that loves him and makes him happy.


----------



## Renyou (Jul 29, 2010)

While Kushina and Sakura are very similar in personality, I can't help but to think this is just another troll (If you're curious as to what I ship, I don't really ship anything).

This just reeks of Yamato's Speech v2.0. Unless, of course, Kishi intended for NaruSaku to become canon all along, which would also validate his speech, which would make it... a double troll?



Well, either way I'm going to say what I always say in these situations. Don't get ahead of yourselves. The Hinata confession was a big enough of a fiasco, we don't need people crying left and right again.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Jul 29, 2010)

not hinata for sure, since she's a weirdo


----------



## santanico (Jul 29, 2010)

Rose Red Belle said:


> Yay for conclusions
> 
> With the variety of answers being posted, I can't even take this stuff seriously anymore



You really shouldn't


----------



## Lion-O (Jul 29, 2010)

I'd just like to add this:

Kushina: "Well, I'm a woman so I don't know what to say, but there are only men and women in this world, and you'll want a girlfriend someday..."

Translation?

DON'T BE GAY!!!

To hell with you NaruSasu mother#$%^&*@!!!
​


----------



## Mathias124 (Jul 29, 2010)

Kamui from team samui, both are tomboys, beat up guys and she is growing fond of naruto


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 29, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> I don't see any woman alive being like Kushina



Seriously.


----------



## chesterc (Jul 29, 2010)

j0hnni_ said:


> not sakura for sure, since she's a weirdo


Fixed for truth.


----------



## Iamacloud (Jul 29, 2010)

Dantaeres said:


> Wait I tought Naruto loves sakura wouldn't he be happy with the girl he loves more than the girl that loves him ?
> *Naruto is nothing like Hinata sorry again*. Listen believe what you want don't want to argue over this.



Sucks for you that it is manga canon eh? So obvious that Lee noticed...

Lee: .

And that was in part 1, since then, Hinata has become even more Narutoish.


----------



## Ichiurto (Jul 29, 2010)

I approve of Mother/Son i*c*st. (Legal Age)

I hear my mother calling me right now..


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 29, 2010)

Kishi is messing with pairing fans again. You'd have to be an idiot to fall for it.

*yawn*


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes clearly.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 29, 2010)

HolyHands said:


> Wait a minute, didn't Naruto disobey everything Kushina wanted him to do?
> 
> "Study ninjutsu"
> "Listen to your teachers"
> ...



The man is allowed to choose isn't he?

Poor NaruSasu fandom...


----------



## Fabulous (Jul 29, 2010)

I place my bets on Karin.


----------



## Dantaeres (Jul 29, 2010)

Iamacloud said:


> Sucks for you that it is manga canon eh? So obvious that Lee noticed...
> 
> Lee: .


Oh yeah a part 1 quote what a proof I said it I don't want to argue over this. People like you will always see what they want to see.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 29, 2010)

NarutoxSakura or NarutoxKarin.

Dissing Hinata just made me love Kushina much more.


----------



## Dastek (Jul 29, 2010)

The only girl that matches everything Kushina said would be Karin.  Same hair, similar personality, and she hasn't been dishonest to my knowledge.  Also she was willing to sacrifice herself for someone she loved (which of course didn't turn out to well for her).

But I agree with those who say she will approve of anyone that Naruto is happy with .


----------



## Believe it!!! (Jul 29, 2010)

Mathias124 said:


> Kamui from team samui, you heard it here folks, nobody can say she doesnt resemble kunshina's personality when she was younger.
> 
> They have both beat up boys, they are both tomboyish and kamui is already starting to like naruto



Hell yeah! NarutoXKamui! Imagine, the love between Naruto and Kakashi's MS jutsu. It's tragic too, because Kamui can only play with him once every few weeks. Damn you Kakashi's low stanima!

Unless of couse you mean Karui, which is less exciting.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 29, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> Kishi is messing with pairing fans again. You'd have to be an idiot to fall for it.
> 
> *yawn*



And yet there are about four topics covering it...

You'd have to wonder eh Gabzy?

Considering the damned comment was vague, VAGUE it means any freaking chick will do!!!


----------



## WraithX959 (Jul 29, 2010)

Kushina never let no man fight her battles for her, Sakura is nothing like Kushina.


----------



## Mathias124 (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh yeah wrote the wrong thing : )

However i still believe its her, she resembles Kushina the most no matter how you look at it


----------



## randyroo (Jul 29, 2010)

narutoxmizukage to have a powerful bond between 2 great villages and to make a haxxed child with sealing capabilities and her bloodline capabilities.
alternatively tsunade has the same personality and the hope of mokuton babies


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jul 29, 2010)

Not so sure. When most mothers say someone like me, they usually mean someone who will love him like her. That describes Hinata. And generally a mother only says that as someone she would approve. Or someone like herself. Doesn't necessarily make it right.

Another interesting thing, Naruto completely screwed up about half of that list anyway, so Hinata would still be viable if that trend continues.

Also if we're going by the law of opposites attract, by the reckoning, Hinata is closer to Minato and Kushina is closest to Naruto.

But if we have to take her literally then the only female even close is Temari. Anko maybe.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 29, 2010)

Starr said:


> "Someone like your mother", could be read along the lines of someone who loves him dearly, and won't play games. That's how I read it. Could be interpreted into lots of other ways of course.



If she meant that she would have just said "find someone who truly loves you" instead of "find someone like me". It's pretty obvious what she means. It could be interpreted different ways, but it would just be all bullshit.

Not like this makes or breaks these shitty pairings anyway.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jul 29, 2010)

That was nothing more than a Kishimoto pairings troll. He's toying with the pairings tards. Anyone whose studied Jung can see that.


----------



## Iamacloud (Jul 29, 2010)

Dantaeres said:


> Oh yeah a part 1 quote what a proof *I said it I don't want to argue over this*. People like you will always see what they want to see.



Because you can't... it's manga canon.

Hinata is a *shy, female, introverted* Naruto. Those 3 words sum the differences between them. For almost everything else, they are very similar.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 29, 2010)

Renyou said:


> Don't get ahead of yourselves. The Hinata confession was a big enough of a fiasco, we don't need people crying left and right again.



Oh no. Please, _let_ people get ahead of themselves again then cry when they realize Kishimoto is trolling them. Again.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 29, 2010)

Just a small reminder that Naruto basically never did anything Kushina asked him to do .


----------



## Petros (Jul 29, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> Just a small reminder that Naruto basically never did anything Kushina asked him to do .


Yeah, he did. Only backwards


----------



## Hitt (Jul 29, 2010)

lolz.  11 ...ELEVEN freaking dupes voting for Hinata.  (all jizz, I'm sure)

It's all the more sad when the Hinata fans who are realistic with themselves voted Sakura anyway.


----------



## ilcane87 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bottom-Right Panel:

Bottom-Right Panel:





*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 









I'm surprised people don't see these things, Hinata has just as much in common with Kushina as Sakura/Karin/Karui do: the former shares her personality change due to her soulmate, her genuine love for him and her self-sacrificing spirit for his sake, while the latters share her hot-headed personality... and that's it.

And don't tell me Sakura isn't a weird girl.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 29, 2010)

Petros said:


> Yeah, he did. Only backwards



That's his ninja way .


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 29, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> *And yet there are about four topics covering it...*
> 
> You'd have to wonder eh Gabzy?
> 
> Considering the damned comment was vague, VAGUE it means any freaking chick will do!!!



...and your point is?

People wanked for ages about Shikaku's comment somehow hinting who his son would end up with... only for Kishimoto to sink it with his "Shikamaru is not going to have a love interest" comment.

You have to be delusional or moronic to think Kishimoto is gonna canonize anything other than Naruto's mancrush over Sasuke before trolling it to hell and back. Whoever claims "canon canon!" is bound to have his/her heart broken sooner rather than later.


----------



## Luna Malina (Jul 29, 2010)

Sakura of course.
hinata is the weird one.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 29, 2010)

NarutoIzDaMan said:


> This is a no brainer -
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



You're posting it in every thread, please stop.



Iamacloud said:


> Sucks for you that it is manga canon eh? So obvious that Lee noticed...
> 
> Lee: .
> 
> And that was in part 1, since then, Hinata has become even more Narutoish.



And exactly how does this apply here? Naruto first called her weird, did you forget that?

Also, if Hinata became even more "Narutoish" as you said, she wouldn't be a shy shrinking violet, she casually tell him hi instead of fainting, she would jump to attack Madara instead of focusing all her attention on Naruto, she would know that Naruto would be able to handle it or at least try to rally people to help instead of go on her own.

The only thing that Hinata resembles from Naruto was that she was (Trying to be) a hard worker, which she adopted from him as a way to get him to notice her.



Dastek said:


> The only girl that matches everything Kushina said would be Karin.  Same hair, similar personality, and she hasn't been dishonest to my knowledge.  Also she was willing to sacrifice herself for someone she loved (which of course didn't turn out to well for her).
> 
> But I agree with those who say she will approve of anyone that Naruto is happy with .



One disagreement and everyone assumes that pairing is over... When NaruHina's literally ignored and SasuSaku is still strong in terms of popularity and said popularity insisting it's canon despite rejection once and attempted murder three times... Double standards much???


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 29, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> ...and your point is?





gabzilla said:


> Kishi is messing with pairing fans again. *You'd have to be an idiot to fall for it.*
> 
> *yawn*



And here we are with four pairing topics...


----------



## Kiss (Jul 29, 2010)

HolyHands said:


> Wait a minute, didn't Naruto disobey everything Kushina wanted him to do?
> 
> "Study ninjutsu"
> "Listen to your teachers"
> ...





Naruto is quite the rebel.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jul 29, 2010)

NarutoIzDaMan said:


> The denial in this thread


Denial of what really?

The Canon of NS over a vague statement. Now where have we seen that before


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 29, 2010)

Well definitely aint Sakura. Kishi has pretty much demonstrated that's she's stuck on Sasuke and that aint changing, add the fact that she's not even similar to Kushina in one aspect. Karin perhaps?


----------



## MonkeyCannon (Jul 29, 2010)

*NaruHina Is Pretty Much Canon Now*

I dont like pairing threads lol. But alot of people have been saying "NaruSaku is guaranteed now" and "there goes NaruHina.."

But

Every single thing that Kushina said to baby Naruto...he went against.

So if she said find a girl whos just like me and not wierd...

Naruto will go against that too..

So who is a girl nothing like Kushina and is wierd....


----------



## Ukoku (Jul 29, 2010)

I voted Karin. But only because Karui wasn't up there .


----------



## Bellville (Jul 29, 2010)

LuvDaAlchemist said:


> Naruko  There's no one more like Naruto's mom than Naruto himself



Best option.



Naruto could pick a girl like his mom. Currently there really aren't any.

Or he could do the exact opposite and get with a weirdo. Naruto's called Hinata a weirdo, if I'm not mistaken. Karin's also a weirdo based on what we've seen.


So I conclude that we need to just wait and see what happens because it proved nothing. All that comment did was get pairing fans riled up.


----------



## Petros (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry, but it's NaruSasu.
Remember she also wanted him getting a girlfriend


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 29, 2010)

He did make a lot of friends, the Rookies.


----------



## HannieGoreDoll (Jul 29, 2010)

well if he goes against everything than it might not be a girl DDD
she said find a girlfriend so....he might find a boyfriend. hahahaha XD


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 29, 2010)

LuvDaAlchemist said:


> With one line, Kishimoto was able to fuel the NaruSaku/NaruHina debate with ammo for both sides. Pimp be stunnin'


Of course. It wouldn't be any other way. Lol, despite how far this manga's come, Kishimoto wouldn't do anything more than dangle a treat (or red herring) before pairing fans. And the fish, they are a'bitin'!

Most likely Kishimoto won't even develop anything concrete until close to the very end, at which point it'll be pretty much a throwaway romance and everyone will be raging and I will say, "Well, if that doesn't prove romance wasn't important in Naruto, I don't know what does." 



j0hnni_ said:


> not hinata for sure, since she's a weirdo


To be honest, Hinata really isn't that "weird" (maybe that's just because she reminds of me ;D); That was just Naruto's perception of her. Or maybe that does make it an official descriptor? Whatevs. IstillhopesforSakurathough

Karin's much more of a weirdy, lawlz. 

Speaking of which, holy cow, when did NaruKari get so popular?


----------



## Bild (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Raikage (Jul 29, 2010)

Indeed.


----------



## Nightjumper (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks like Karin's going to get it on with Naruto.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow talk about grasping for straws and trying to save face. I rather Naruto ends up with Karin, but Sakura always been the girl he likes and has yet to show any interest to anyone besides Sasuke of course. 

So he hasn't gone against what his mother said in regards to income, making friends, and women. Not to mention he could still fulfill his mother wishes as well now that he knows.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 29, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> And here we are with four pairing topics...



Oh, you mean the threads are full of idiots?

Why yes, I think I made that clear in the first post.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 29, 2010)

All this NaruSaku vs NaruHina needs to stop. Seriously.


----------



## Neptun (Jul 29, 2010)

oh yeah. Naruto didn't follow any of her advices, what makes you think he's going to follow the last one?


----------



## Nightjumper (Jul 29, 2010)

You got it all wrong. NaruKarin is canon now.


----------



## Nuzents (Jul 29, 2010)

I like hinata, but Sakura is the cloest to Kushina...  Hinata is just a stalker, but she is the nice girl that will not hurt you.  Sakura is more the unpredictable type that will keep you on your feet.  To me, I like both a certain times, but at my age I will choose Sakura cause I like people that keep me on my toes.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 29, 2010)

Dammit, why didn't she just say, "It's okay if you like guys instead of girls, in which case pick a cool genius like your father"?


----------



## Petros (Jul 29, 2010)

ninjaneko said:


> Speaking of which, holy cow, when did NaruKari get so popular?


Back when Karin matured faster than Sakura and stopped wanking to Sasuke every bleepin' night.


----------



## Nightjumper (Jul 29, 2010)

Karin is the dark horse of the pairing wars.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jul 29, 2010)

Hitt said:


> lolz.  11 ...ELEVEN freaking dupes voting for Hinata.  (all jizz, I'm sure)
> 
> It's all the more sad when the Hinata fans who are realistic with themselves voted Sakura anyway.


You make it sound like the number of votes actually matter.


----------



## Kiss (Jul 29, 2010)

Interesting. 

I wouldn't be too confident though.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 29, 2010)

Go Karin


----------



## Nodonn (Jul 29, 2010)

Marsala said:


> Dammit, why didn't she just say, "It's okay if you like guys instead of girls, in which case pick a cool genius like your father"?



That would limit his choices to none, bad advice.


----------



## Neptun (Jul 29, 2010)

What do I care who Kushina approves the most? It's Naruto's life, not hers. 
And also she's dead.


----------



## Hitt (Jul 29, 2010)

MasterSitsu said:


> You make it sound like the number of votes actually matter.



Ask the person (Jizz) who created ELEVEN FREAKING ACCOUNTS just to vote in this poll.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 29, 2010)

Petros said:


> Sorry, but it's NaruSasu.
> Remember she also wanted him getting a girlfriend


I have to agree with this


----------



## vjpowell (Jul 29, 2010)

It would be someone that doesn't lie to him just to avoid the truth.


----------



## Kiss (Jul 29, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> Kishi is messing with pairing fans again. You'd have to be an idiot to fall for it.
> 
> *yawn*



Pretty much this. 

I find the reactions to Kushina's single line lulzy.


----------



## pararemix (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't want him to end up with Karin if it means Sasuke paired with Sakura. He'd be merely getting Sauce's leftovers.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 29, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> Oh, you mean the threads are full of idiots?
> 
> Why yes, I think I made that clear in the first post.



Okay, yeah, I was expecting to get a laugh out of you about the situation but yeah... Fuck the telegrams, I'm going to be looking at pictures of convention girls.


----------



## sweetpeach (Jul 29, 2010)

Sakura=kushina

NaruSaku=Narukushi


----------



## vjpowell (Jul 29, 2010)

Kushina's dying wish was more to the point to be happy with his life and not to curse it. To find a girl that truly loves him that is what I think Kushina meant to find a girl like herself.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 29, 2010)

Petros said:


> Back when Karin matured faster than Sakura and stopped wanking to Sasuke every bleepin' night.


Oh yeah...  

Karin's the first and ONLY character EVER to take that first important step toward getting over someone. It's not just Sakura. Even Jiraiya could not do this. Quite impressive haha


----------



## vjpowell (Jul 29, 2010)

And here comes more pairing wars. No pairing really got trolled Kushina was just giving her son motherly advice.


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 29, 2010)

How come Tsunade isn't up there?


----------



## Burnbone (Jul 29, 2010)

Nuzents said:


> I like hinata, but Sakura is the cloest to Kushina...  Hinata is just a stalker, but she is the nice girl that will not hurt you.  *Sakura is more the unpredictable type that will keep you on your feet.*  To me, I like both a certain times, but at my age I will choose Sakura cause I like people that keep me on my toes.


She's also a bitch and total two timing slut who brings people down and loses her dignity over one boy.

I'd choose the nice chick over her.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 29, 2010)

Nothing is "canon" now.


----------



## Believe it!!! (Jul 29, 2010)

Nay, I say. Naruto did not go against anything that was possible. The two things he couldn't do: "Don't be a fussy eater" AND "Listen to your teachers." Why? Because of his condition, living state, and social status. To not be a fussy eater he would need access to a variety of food. No, he didn't have that. He was forced to drink sour milk and get a rare treat of ramen from the first positive figure in the series, Iruka-sensei. That brings us to: All of the teachers in the academy hated Naruto, the kids were told to ignore him, and he was held back three years. How could a child possibly pay attention and be good in this sort of environment? When things started looking up for Naruto, after he graduated, he did start listening to Kakashi and Jiraiya.

He made a few, extremely close freinds, like Sasuke (at first), Shikamaru, Gaara and Sakura. He also avoided the three vices, Women, alcohol, and money, as he saved it quite well. As for the girlfreind thing, he doesn't have one yet, but he did kinda choose Sakura, who is at heart like Kushina.


----------



## kubik (Jul 29, 2010)

Sakura 51
Oh you guys! pek


----------



## Kek (Jul 29, 2010)

So far, the only person that has been confirmed to be most like Kushina, is Naruto.

So, obviously, Kushina supports NarutoNaruko


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 29, 2010)

Nonono it's NaruKushi. The 18+ fanfics are already up.


----------



## Fr?t (Jul 29, 2010)

NaruHina, is this what it's come to? 

I'm going to say OP is the only one sniffing paint, but I wouldn't put it past some of you. Please tell me I'm wrong, lulz.


----------



## Malicious (Jul 29, 2010)

Karin, bitches.


----------



## gtw1983 (Jul 29, 2010)

Well as for the type of girl Kushina was referring to I would imagine it's Sakura.

Not that it matters though,seeing as Naruto did pretty much NOTHING his parents instructed him to do anyway..Lol.

Oh Kishi you sly troll,you never cease to entertain me ;P


----------



## Turrin (Jul 29, 2010)

But Naruto eventually did everything Kushina said


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Jul 29, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> That would limit his choices to none, bad advice.



Sasuke  Neji  Kakashi kinda


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 29, 2010)

It seems its over for Hinata, fuck you Kishi. I am voting for Karin whoever is not Sakura is good for me. I will not buy Naruto end up with an ugly girl, Kushina was never ugly not even in her "tomato" stage. Sakura has null breasts compared to the other girls and is ugly as her and looks like a man. For that I will say Karin and if not Karui.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Kushina would've kicked Sakura's ass for the attempted bs she tried pulling over on Naruto so definitely not her. Not even similar.


----------



## britata348 (Jul 29, 2010)

Dayum.

I think there is so many pairings being said are "canonz" Naruto shouldn't have to pick. Why choose one if you could have them all!!


----------



## Kek (Jul 29, 2010)

Naruto didn't listen to his teachers. 

That ruffian.


----------



## AceBizzle (Jul 29, 2010)

I can't believe I actually voted for Sakura...

Naruto and Minato are both emotional sissies. Kushina was the one who wore the pants in the relationship.  With NaruHina...Naruto would be in charge while with NaruSaku...it would be Sakura.  So if we're going off Kushina's statement, I would bet on Sakura.  

Well all know Naruto is gay though


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Jul 29, 2010)

Sakura i wan't Hinata for Sasuke


----------



## Kek (Jul 29, 2010)

AceBizzle said:


> Minato are both emotional sissies.



lolque?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 29, 2010)

Ino and Tenten seem more like Kushina than Sakura.
Ino even fended off bullies.
Temari's got that tough but motherly attitude that Kushina's got, too.

Of the characters, I think that Hinata is the least like Kushina, followed by Sakura, then Karin.

So I'd say that she'd probably support NaruxIno, NaruxTenten, or NaruxTemari.


----------



## gtw1983 (Jul 29, 2010)

Turrin said:


> But Naruto eventually did everything Kushina said



Um...where exactly?

he's still a Fussy eater,Doesn't sleep well (trains himself to exhaustion in the middle of the night),Hung out with Jiraiya,and never listened to his academy teachers.

He never saved his money like Kushina asked.It was always a running joke that his frog wallet goes empty a lot.Can't say anything about the drinking yet really 

Besides that pretty much the only thing he's done right are grow up,and make friends like his mom wanted..Lol.


----------



## AceBizzle (Jul 29, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Ino and Tenten seem more like Kushina than Sakura.
> Ino even fended off bullies.
> Temari's got that tough but motherly attitude that Kushina's got, too.
> 
> ...



OMG, I forgot my Tenten! I want my voted changed to 1010 now 

-Kishi stated he would date 1010 out of all the girls.  Also, Naruto is suppose to be Kishi when he was younger.

-Kushina and Tenten both chose Female Hokage/Female Hokage power as their goal

-Tenten roughed up Lee so she's tough



> lolque?



Kushina said it!


----------



## Kek (Jul 29, 2010)

AceBizzle said:


> Kushina said it!



Idc what that woman said. Yondy ain't no sissy.


----------



## kubik (Jul 29, 2010)

NaruKarin


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 29, 2010)

First thing I see when entering the telegrams is a pairing thread. How come? Did I miss something?


edit: ugh. Kushina only said what probably a mother would say. Damn it, people.


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2010)

NaruSaku or NaruKari Hells yeah


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 29, 2010)

Kek said:


> lolque?


 Mm-hm, traditional repressed-emotions view of masculinity is so last decade ;D



vjpowell said:


> And here comes more pairing wars. No pairing really got trolled Kushina was just giving her son motherly advice.





Gamma Akutabi said:


> Nothing is "canon" now.


Shhhhh, you're making too much sense. ;D



Kek said:


> So far, the only person that has been confirmed to be most like Kushina, is Naruto.
> 
> So, obviously, Kushina supports NarutoNaruko


It's funny because it's true. ;D


----------



## Cold (Jul 29, 2010)

I find much lol in this thread.

Do carry on


----------



## sweetpeach (Jul 29, 2010)

Sakura=Kushina

NaruSaku= NaruKushi


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jul 29, 2010)

He doesn't want his girlfrined to be weird, too bad for Hinata

Sasukes weird too now


----------



## gtw1983 (Jul 29, 2010)

Whoops I forgot...Kushina would NEVER approve of a crazy dame that played with her little boys feelings

Mama's are just like that,ain't you ever seen 'Waterboy'?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 29, 2010)

lol this is ridiculous.


Oh NF, I should have known better.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 29, 2010)

I told you guys a long time ago that based on the Morals of the story that Naruto had to end up with Sakura to bring everything full circle. I also told HinaXNaru shippers that there pairing had died once it was confirmed that Naruto was in love with Sakura still even after Hinata gave it her best shot. I also said it was cannon the moment we saw Kushina flashback since its was obvious that Kishimoto was trying to draw a Parallel between Kushina/Sakura. Now its even more obvious that its NaruXSakura; in-fact its basically confirmed.

I personally would rather Karin ending up with Naruto though and then after that Hinata. But as i said because of the morals of the story its always been Sakura.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 29, 2010)

What Kishi did with that one panel:


----------



## Kek (Jul 29, 2010)

Naruto = Kushina

NaruSaku = KushiSaku


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2010)

She would approve of NaruSaku or NaruKari


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jul 29, 2010)

If you group Hinata with Sakura, Karin, and Karui, then Hinata will be the least wierd one out of the bunch. Karin was totally weird with Sasuke, Sakura is a liar and has an unrelenting love for a dark warrior, and Karui vents her anger out on other people. Hinata is clearly a lot more normal than than the other 3 as of now and very motherly. she's the only one to have the never-give-up spirit like Naruto and Kushina and she even risked her life for him against Pain like Kushina did against Kyuubi.


----------



## Cold (Jul 29, 2010)

Man, people are still really upset about Sakura lying to Naruto 

But, that won't ever change, I suppose.

Anyway, if Kishi decides to troll NaruSaku and go with a chick with red hair, then I'm all for Karui.  Chick is awesome


----------



## Glued (Jul 29, 2010)

*Well at least Naruto likes Weirdos*

Kushina said someone weird like me.

Well, in chapter 98 Naruto said he liked weirdos

BUAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH!

NIHIHIIHIIHIHIHIHIIHIHIHIH

Muahhahahahahahaaahahaa

*General evil bad laughter*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 29, 2010)

. Nice catch.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 29, 2010)

Lol, what an awesome poll. A third of the Hinata votes comes from guys who've already gotten banned, for being obvious dupes I presume.


----------



## CandleGuy (Jul 29, 2010)

200 posts in a little under two hours

Gad Damn


----------



## Glued (Jul 29, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> . Nice catch.



Come on...why so serious?


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jul 29, 2010)

She really had to hide behind a stump


----------



## Hobbes (Jul 29, 2010)

Don't you guys know your mother never approves of the girl you end up with?  Naruhina!

Oh man this thread is lol.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 29, 2010)

CandleGuy said:


> 200 posts in a little under two hours
> 
> Gad Damn



All because of the importance of parings.


----------



## Believe it!!! (Jul 29, 2010)

Naruto is really vague here. He doesn't like weirdos. He likes the strong and confident, good-willing side. It can't be said that this means he likes girls like that .


----------



## Cold (Jul 29, 2010)

I just checked some of the banned dudes who voted Hinata, and, what a surprise!!! They all have the same join date (today) and 0-2 posts...

Some dude really wants Hinata to win that poll.  My goodness.  Such an entertaining thread


----------



## arc (Jul 29, 2010)

Shion, Ino.

It's too late though. Sasuke's weirdness has cast it's spell.


----------



## ScaredyKAT (Jul 29, 2010)

*Kushina's advice on women*

She says:

"Don't pick the wierd one. Try to find someone like your mother" 

Is this Kishi's way of saying that Naruto is destined to be with Sakura instead of Hinata?

Sakura certainly has hot-temper traits like Kushina.

And well he did say that Hinata was wierd.


----------



## Kek (Jul 29, 2010)

Cold said:


> I just checked some of the banned dudes who voted Hinata, and, what a surprise!!! They all have the same join date (today) and 0-2 posts...
> 
> Some dude really wants Hinata to win that poll.  My goodness.  Such an entertaining thread



Meet Jizz.


----------



## Cold (Jul 29, 2010)

Lelouch71 said:


> I was wondering when someone was going to create this thread. It look like Sakura, Karin, and Karui are the only girls who Kushina would approve of. Kushina just trolled the NH fandom.
> 
> Time to get me some popcorn



Don't be stingy with the popcorn man!


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jul 29, 2010)

ScaredyKAT said:


> She says:
> 
> "Don't pick the wierd one. Try to find someone like your mother"
> 
> ...



Not really. Naruto lived opposite to some of Kushina's wishes.

Even so, Hinata is not weird. She's just timid, but her ninja way is like Naruto's and Kushina's.


----------



## fuuki (Jul 29, 2010)

In the version I read Kushina says "try not to find a weird one, try to find someone like your mother."


----------



## Believe it!!! (Jul 29, 2010)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Not really. Naruto lived opposite to some of Kushina's wishes.
> 
> Even so, Hinata is not weird. She's just timid, but her ninja way is like Naruto's and Kushina's.



Who ever said Kushina's Nindo was similar to Naruto's


----------



## Glued (Jul 29, 2010)

fuuki said:


> In the version I read Kushina says "try not to find a weird one, try to find someone like your mother."



oh well, thats the end of my thread


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Kyuubi is the strongest*

Sakura of course


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 29, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Okay, yeah, I was expecting to get a laugh out of you about the situation but yeah... Fuck the telegrams, I'm going to be looking at pictures of convention girls.



At this point it's more sad than funny. Does anybody truly believe _any_ of the big three is going to look good if it becomes canon? 

Kishimoto ruined all three past the point of no return when it comes to canon. If you want to enjoy a pairing, read fanfic.



Kek said:


> So far, the only person that has been confirmed to be most like Kushina, is Naruto.
> 
> So, obviously, Kushina supports NarutoNaruko









LovelyComplex said:


> All this NaruSaku vs NaruHina needs to stop. Seriously.



Seriously. It's obvious Sakura and Hinata are having an affair.


----------



## stream (Jul 29, 2010)

fuuki said:


> In the version I read Kushina says "try not to find a weird one, try to find someone like your mother."



Which HAS to be a joke


----------



## hcheng02 (Jul 29, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> At this point it's more sad than funny. Does anybody truly believe _any_ of the big three is going to look good if it becomes canon?
> 
> Kishimoto ruined all three past the point of no return when it comes to canon. If you want to enjoy a pairing, read fanfic.



Whats so bad about all the big 3 pairings?



> Seriously. It's obvious Sakura and Hinata are having an affair.



Where did that pic come from?

Naruko looks hot.


----------



## Malicious (Jul 29, 2010)

Lol, pairing wars.

*Gets popcorn ready*


----------



## mayumi (Jul 29, 2010)

Screw all the girls. Don't compare the likes of them to kushina.


----------



## Frostman (Jul 29, 2010)

i went lolwut when she said "don't find a weird one, find one like me".


----------



## Cold (Jul 29, 2010)

hcheng02 said:


> Whats so bad about all the big 3 pairings?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NaruHina got very little development, and Naruto was oblivious to her feelings most of the manga.

Sasusaku has too much Sakura loving a guy trying to kill her on multiple occasions.

NaruSaku has too much Sakura loving Sasuke, and then there was the controversial confession.  And people in general hate Sakura for one reason or another.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 29, 2010)

hcheng02 said:


> Whats so bad about all the big 3 pairings?



Narusaku: fickle, lies, guilt...
Sasusaku: attempted murder
Naruhina: ..what's that again?



hcheng02 said:


> Where did that pic come from?
> 
> Naruko looks hot.



Naruko always looks hot.

This pic proves Naruto would be 100% better if Naruko was the main character.


----------



## Almaseti (Jul 29, 2010)

I guess it boils down to the question of how like her did Kushina want Naruto's girlfriend to be? Loud, aggressive temperment and reddish hair, or depth of feeling and willingness to put Naruto first?  Sakura or Karin (or, hell, Karui) would fit the first, but Hinata probably fits the second better than anyone. 

This is all assuming that the point wasn't irony in having Naruto not do most of the things his parents asked him to, which is pretty possible too.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 29, 2010)

Blastthunder said:


> Hinata, Sakura is bound to role reverse with Hinata.



Oh look, another dupe that doesn't know any better.


----------



## velvet-prosthesis (Jul 29, 2010)

That made smile  I was losing hope in NaruSaku.

I also loved the Oedipus Complex sub-text. What woud Freud say if he read this manga...


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 29, 2010)

WraithX959 said:


> That was nothing more than a Kishimoto pairings troll. He's toying with the pairings tards. Anyone whose studied Jung can see that.



Anyone with a brain can see that.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 29, 2010)

so, naruxsake has officialy won huh??

edit: hahaha, hold your horses, narusaku tards!! As some people have already stated, karin is in the mix!!

anyone but sakura


----------



## hcheng02 (Jul 29, 2010)

Cold said:


> NaruHina got very little development, and Naruto was oblivious to her feelings most of the manga.
> 
> Sasusaku has too much Sakura loving a guy trying to kill her on multiple occasions.
> 
> NaruSaku has too much Sakura loving Sasuke, and then there was the controversial confession.  And people in general hate Sakura for one reason or another.





gabzilla said:


> Narusaku: fickle, lies, guilt...
> Sasusaku: attempted murder
> Naruhina: ..what's that again?



To be honest, as far as romances go Naruhina and Narusaku's development weren't too bad. I don't see how its any worse than many other shonen's. How long did it take for Inuyasha/Kagome's relationship to get anywhere? NaruHina has the "main chara falls for supportive shy girl" arc going for it. NaruSaku has the "friendship to love" vibe. I'm not a big fan of SasuSaku, but thats more because I'm not a fan of Sasuke in general. 



> Naruko always looks hot.
> 
> This pic proves Naruto would be 100% better if Naruko was the main character.



Is that part of a doujinshi? Because I want it.  
Post please?


----------



## Psi Factor (Jul 29, 2010)

I was like 200% sure it will be NaruHina after the stunt she pulled at the Pain arc and the stunt Sakura pulled at the Kage summit arc...but damn! a blatant hint at NaruSaku now, I wonder what Kishi's plan is.


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Jul 29, 2010)

When she meant a girl like herself she was hinting at girl who was useful... 

Yeah in this series Kushina was pretty much the last of her kind.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 29, 2010)

lol this didnt hint at any pairing, none of the girls are like kushina.


----------



## Believe it!!! (Jul 29, 2010)

Psi Factor said:


> I was like 200% sure it will be NaruHina after the stunt she pulled at the Pain arc and the stunt Sakura pulled at the Kage summit arc...but damn! a blatant hint at NaruSaku now, I wonder what Kishi's plan is.



You seem to forget that 450 nearly negated the confession on 437 That was the last chapter Hinata appeared in, and she was smiling at Sakura's hug. 469 and Sakura's act there was clearly forgiven by Naruto. At the time of this chapter the playing field was pretty even. And you can't say blatant because people will think what they want too.

I'd be fine with NaruHina, Hinata just needs the development that she craves. It's not realistic at this point, and NaruSaku is.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 29, 2010)

I got bets on Hinata or Karin!!!


----------



## ImperialMog (Jul 29, 2010)

velvet-prosthesis said:


> That made smile  I was losing hope in NaruSaku.
> 
> I also loved the Oedipus Complex sub-text. What woud Freud say if he read this manga...



Considering the last few chapters, there is plenty of Oedipal subtext with how Naruto behaved combined with some panels that looked rather odd. It looked like in a couple of panels Naruto was playing grabass with his mother and sporting some wood. Combine this with some of Shikamaru's statements and I have to start wondering about Kishi now, this might explain to a degree the treatment of female characters in the series.

I can't help but think if Karin is in the mix in this, if it is revealed that Naruto has some relatives that she is the most likely one if it is anyone that we know of. In terms of saying someone like her, it is hard to tell if she meant personality or in terms of someone who loves him dearly.


----------



## vagnard (Jul 29, 2010)

"I want you to get a GF like me...."

Later it will be revealed Kushina's older brother destroyed the Whirpool Country and she became an avenger for a long time until the meet a blonde guy....


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jul 29, 2010)

Psi Factor said:


> I was like 200% sure it will be NaruHina after the stunt she pulled at the Pain arc and the stunt Sakura pulled at the Kage summit arc...but damn! a blatant hint at NaruSaku now, I wonder what Kishi's plan is.


I dunno what gave you that impression. Kishi pretty much trolled that pairing just as badly as the others. Naruto ignored her for like 200 chapters. Then Hinata gives a random confession which Naruto has yet to thank her for at least on panel. She was smiling when Sakura threw herself at Naruto. Then when Sasuke came back into the picture we all know where his mind went. He had enough time to talk to Inari and the old man yet couldn't spare 1 min to Hinata to thank her. Then 20 chapters ago he forgave Sakura and act like nothing happen.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 29, 2010)

Marty McFly


----------



## Judecious (Jul 29, 2010)

this chapter didnt hint at any pairings, none of the girls are like kushina.


----------



## Psi Factor (Jul 29, 2010)

Lelouch71 said:


> I dunno what gave you that impression.





Believe it!!! said:


> You seem to forget that 450 nearly negated the confession on 437 That was the last chapter Hinata appeared in, and she was smiling at Sakura's hug. 469 and Sakura's act there was clearly forgiven by Naruto. At the time of this chapter the playing field was pretty even. And you can't say blatant because people will think what they want too.
> 
> I'd be fine with NaruHina, Hinata just needs the development that she craves. It's not realistic at this point, and NaruSaku is.


People can think whatever they want, this hint at NaruSaku can not be more obvious if it hit us in the face. 

Anyway why I got the impression that NH was on its way to become canon was first that random powerful Hinata's confession, then I do not think 450 negated anything, and the false confession of Sakura if anything reinforced NaruHina because Naruto not only seemed to be kinda over Sakura at that point, Sakura showed she can never be over Sasuke, but now this...I just think Kishi likes to play with pairing fans lol. 

I do agree with you that NaruHina, at this point even if it came to be the true pairing it will be unrealistic. If Kishi want this pairing he should put in more effort instead of giving hints for the other one even at this final stage of the manga.


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2010)

no, narukarin is canon. narutoxhis mother.............. so romantic. makes you wonder if she picked minato because he resembled her father


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 29, 2010)

hcheng02 said:


> To be honest, as far as romances go Naruhina and Narusaku's development weren't too bad. I don't see how its any worse than many other shonen's. How long did it take for Inuyasha/Kagome's relationship to get anywhere? NaruHina has the "main chara falls for supportive shy girl" arc going for it. NaruSaku has the "friendship to love" vibe. I'm not a big fan of SasuSaku, but thats more because I'm not a fan of Sasuke in general.



Inuyasha and Kagome didn't give fake confessions nor did they ignore the other for chapters after one of them almost died to save the others life.



hcheng02 said:


> Is that part of a doujinshi? Because I want it.
> Post please?



No. 



Believe it!!! said:


> You seem to forget that 450 nearly negated the confession on 437 That was the last chapter Hinata appeared in, and she was smiling at Sakura's hug. 469 and Sakura's act there was clearly forgiven by Naruto. At the time of this chapter the playing field was pretty even. And you can't say blatant because people will think what they want too.
> 
> I'd be fine with NaruHina, Hinata just needs the development that she craves. It's not realistic at this point, *and NaruSaku is*.


----------



## rac585 (Jul 29, 2010)

well naruto only ate ramen, never listen to his teachers, never studied his ninjutsu, and didn't watch out for jiraiya so maybe he won't get someone like his mother

or maybe in the end he will have done all those things, eating better, remembering everything iruka/kakashi/jiraiya taught him, master his ninjutsu, an find a tsundere

still could go either way imo


----------



## Hitt (Jul 29, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> This pic proves Naruto would be 100% better if Naruko was the main character.



Oh, really?

You want the main character to fail even more than he already has?

If you have fallopian tubes (or boobs, vagina, clitoris, etc) in this manga, prepare to fail, hard and repeatedly.  Madara laughs at your fail.

Naruto should be glad he gets a dick in Kishi's universe.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 29, 2010)

people are forgetting that Sakura's fake confession was for Naruto's sake, there's a ton of development in Naru Saku


----------



## BroKage (Jul 29, 2010)

Naruto followed almost none of his mother's advice, so does it really matter what she ships?


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 29, 2010)

Hitt said:


> Oh, really?
> 
> You want the main character to fail even more than he already has?
> 
> ...



I meant that you just need to replace Naruto with Naruko, without changing the story.

Thought Naruto's obssesion with Sasuke would look even worse.

I vote for turning Sasuke into a girl.


----------



## Hitt (Jul 29, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> I meant that you just need to replace Naruto with Naruko, without changing the story.



Oh, well, in that case, she'd probably still be going after Sakura, cause she's for whatever reason a lesbian 

Though I doubt you would mind that scenario.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 29, 2010)

do people even realize that naruto hasnt followed the advice she gave him


----------



## Saunion (Jul 29, 2010)

12 pages for something like that.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jul 29, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> Inuyasha and Kagome didn't give fake confessions nor did they ignore the other for chapters after one of them almost died to save the others life.



Well maybe more like Kikyou and Inuyasha. With less murder and backstabbing. 

Still, I'm sure an apology and an honest conversation on Naruto's part could do wonders for NaruHina. As would said apology and conversation on Sakura's part would help NaruSaku. 



> No.







>



Honestly, I don't see what exactly would be considered a "realistic" or original love story. People fall in love everyday in all sorts of of ways. Everything from love at first sight to friendship developing to love has been done and done millions of times. Even during Part I neither were developed very extensively but people still liked it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 29, 2010)

Continue. This all amuses me. Seriously though, just when you think you got all the answers, Kishi changes the questions. So maybe it looks like the two mainstream choices will happen, but what if NaruKari just came out of left field, adopting an Ultimate Opportunist nature?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 29, 2010)

Kushina could have meant a girl who's personality is like hers.
Kushina could have meant a girl who'd love him no matter what like her. 
Kushina could have meant a girl with red hair. 

That leaves open almost every female in Naruto's age group. Kishimoto was just teasing. You hoes all sit down before Kishi comes to pimp you out.


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 29, 2010)

Sakura Haruno is the nearest to what she meant who was like his mother.

@naruto the best- Well she is because she is like Kushina (charactistics), I mean Karin has had no history with Naruto whatsoever. It would be very random if he ended up with her. there's no one else with red hair that is close to him is there?


----------



## Hitt (Jul 29, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Continue. This all amuses me. Seriously though, just when you think you got all the answers, Kishi changes the questions. So maybe it looks like the two mainstream choices will happen, but what if NaruKari just came out of left field, adopting an Ultimate Opportunist nature?



That would certainly be interesting.

However...

I am not convinced that Karin is "over" Sasuke yet.  She could easily fall back into obsessing over him.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 29, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> I vote for turning Sasuke into a girl.



*Also votes for this*

Sasuke being a girl would make this an epic love story. (I'm sure some people already view it as such, without any gender swapping )


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 29, 2010)

NaruSaku all the way! 

He's gonna pimp dat hoe


----------



## Judecious (Jul 29, 2010)

Odoriko said:


> Sakura Haruno is the nearest to what she described.



she didnt describe anyone

she could have mean some1 with red hair
some1 who loves him no matter what
or some1 who has her personality

kishi is just teasing us with this.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 29, 2010)

I dunno, I think being stabbed kinda opened her eyes. If she can't come to her senses she might have more serious problems.


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm so happy right nao.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 29, 2010)

naruto the best said:


> do people even realize that naruto hasnt followed the advice she gave him



He followed some, he didn't follow others.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jul 29, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Continue. This all amuses me. Seriously though, just when you think you got all the answers, Kishi changes the questions. So maybe it looks like the two mainstream choices will happen, but what if NaruKari just came out of left field, adopting an Ultimate Opportunist nature?



I don't see how Karin would fall for Naruto. Perhaps if Naruto did something for her, like find her long lost sister or something. Then you have something to build on.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 29, 2010)

Saunion said:


> He followed some, he didn't follow others.



he didnt study, he didnt listen to his teachers, he didnt stay away from jiraiya, he eat alot.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 29, 2010)

Hitt said:


> Oh, well, in that case, she'd probably still be going after Sakura, cause she's for whatever reason a lesbian
> 
> Though I doubt you would mind that scenario.



...Only way I could swallow NS.



Saunion said:


> 12 pages for something like that.



Pairing thread. You should be used to it by now.



hcheng02 said:


> Well maybe more like Kikyou and Inuyasha. With less murder and backstabbing.



Kikyo and Inuyasha was supposed to be a tragic romance, so...

Though we are talking about Rumiko, who sucks at romance.



hcheng02 said:


> Still, I'm sure an apology and an honest conversation on Naruto's part could do wonders for NaruHina. As would said apology and conversation on Sakura's part would help NaruSaku.



Story wise? No. There's no way to erase that confession. NS will look like shit, canon or not. And even another convenient flashback that explains why Naruto ignored Hinata for God knows how many chapters will look like an asspull at this point.



hcheng02 said:


> Honestly, I don't see what exactly would be considered a "realistic" or original love story. People fall in love everyday in all sorts of of ways. Everything from love at first sight to friendship developing to love has been done and done millions of times. Even during Part I neither were developed very extensively but people still liked it.



This is a manga, I honestly don't care about realism.



Dream Brother said:


> *Also votes for this*
> 
> Sasuke being a girl would make this an epic love story. (I'm sure some people already view it as such, without any gender swapping )



Let's get wild and make both of them girls.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 29, 2010)

naruto the best said:


> he didnt study, he didnt listen to his teachers, he didnt stay away from jiraiya, he eat alot.



Naruto loves junk food and drinks spoiled milk. He is the complete opposite of a fussy eater.

He saved his money (but got ripped off by Jiraiya) and complained to Gamabunta they couldn't exchange Sakazuki (traditional sake cups) because he wasn't old enough.


----------



## hutman (Jul 29, 2010)

I think there is  a high possiblity now, that Kishi will pair Naruto with Karin, and Sakura with Sasuke. I actually think this light-hearted remark by a dying mother bears significance on the manga.

Karin is pretty much well established as the manga's nuttiest and craziest bitch; with her appearance matches to Kushina pretty obvious (excluding flat chest). Also I gather from here that if Naruto veers off Sakura, Kishi intends to give her a larger role in injecting light into badboy of the year Sasuke. We may well find that as the characters are approaching puberty, there will be some sexual wanton; it may be the only way to save Sasuke...


----------



## Koi (Jul 29, 2010)

Jesus, seriously?  We got a fabulous chapter like this and the pairing thread is already this long?   Is this really where everyone's priorities are?


----------



## Turrin (Jul 29, 2010)

Even if SakuraXNaruto is not in a good place right now i have full confidence Kishimoto has the ability to redeem Sakura; there are things that Kishimoto can do to redeem Sakura whether people wish to believe it or not. So who cares if Sakura was a bitch before she is only 16 and has a-lot of shit to deal with; don't start complaining about a pairing being unacceptable until after it actually plays out


----------



## Koi (Jul 29, 2010)

Btw I vote Kiba if we're getting technical here.


----------



## Mangekkio (Jul 29, 2010)

Lol, I don't think Kushina was that serious about that one line.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jul 29, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> .
> Kikyo and Inuyasha was supposed to be a tragic romance, so...
> 
> Though we are talking about Rumiko, who sucks at romance.



It was pretty good in the beginning when Kikyou was still bitter and obsessive over Inuyasha and jealous over Kagome. Then she just kind of got over it and the relationship dynamic just tapered off. 



> Story wise? No. There's no way to erase that confession. NS will look like shit, canon or not. And even another convenient flashback that explains why Naruto ignored Hinata for God knows how many chapters will look like an asspull at this point.



The false confession didn't really bother me that much. Its still fairly credible to say that Sakura might have some unrealized feelings for Naruto, even if she tried to jump to gun then. As for Naruto ignoring Hinata - I can justify it if Naruto talks about how he's still unused to the whole idea of someone falling for him, or that he's afraid of her getting hurt again for his sake. 



> This is a manga, I honestly don't care about realism.



So why the bitterness against the relationships being unrealistic?


----------



## Kakugo (Jul 29, 2010)

Sakura, of course.


----------



## Koi (Jul 29, 2010)

(Did Naruto seem bitter toward Sakura after her 'confession'?  No.  Was Hinata bitter with Naruto for ignoring her?  No.  Both pairings can still pick up.)


----------



## Sunako (Jul 29, 2010)

NaruTenten is oficially canon. >3


----------



## Potato (Jul 29, 2010)

NaruSaku is officially canon.

Damn you Kishi. i want my hot sasunaru yaoi action


----------



## Bill G (Jul 29, 2010)

Karin, Karui, Anko? WHO WILL IT BE!?


----------



## Judecious (Jul 29, 2010)

Saunion said:


> Naruto loves junk food and drinks spoiled milk. He is the complete opposite of a fussy eater.
> 
> He saved his money (but got ripped off by Jiraiya) and complained to Gamabunta they couldn't exchange Sakazuki (traditional sake cups) because he wasn't old enough.



still, he picked sasuke as his friend, didnt listen in school, and didnt study, plus he followed jiraiya. so most of what she said naruto has done the opposite of.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 29, 2010)

naruto the best said:


> still, he picked sasuke as his friend, didnt listen in school, and didnt study, plus he followed jiraiya. so most of what she said naruto has done the opposite of.



He has many more friends other than Sasuke and no one gave a shit about him in school besides Iruka.

He's pretty much half and half in following his mothers words


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 29, 2010)

Nihonjin said:


> Kushina's now officially pro NaruSaku and Anti-NaruHina..



:rofl this is going to be a very good show! After reading the chapter I came rushing here to see the threads by the pairing fans.


----------



## oddasiz (Jul 29, 2010)

Potato said:


> NaruSaku is officially *dead*.
> 
> Damn you Kishi. i want my hot sasunaru yaoi action


Fixed. 

Some of you need to read in between the lines. Can't you see, Sakura isn't Kishimoto's perfered love interest to Naruto, he said Sakura was destable girl and how a realistic girl acts and Hinata is more of Naruto's base heroine than she is.

This is end game for NaruHina.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 29, 2010)

Potato said:


> NaruSaku is officially canon.
> 
> Damn you Kishi. i want my hot sasunaru yaoi action



nothing is canon.

i swear if kishi trolled and have naruto end up with a girl we have never seen before, all of this discussions would have been pointless


----------



## taeko (Jul 29, 2010)

sakura...  i rather say tenten  she unlike karin and sakura has a strong female power like kushina, i mean the mental power


----------



## Bellville (Jul 29, 2010)

hcheng02 said:


> I don't see how Karin would fall for Naruto. Perhaps if Naruto did something for her, like find her long lost sister or something. Then you have something to build on.



Considering they're only sixteen right now, they've got plenty of time to get to know each other. NaruKari would make for an epic troll of an epilogue, that's for sure.


----------



## Kakugo (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't generally like to use these sort of parallels or comparisons as credible arguments to justify my pairing since it already stands well on it's own, but something as straight forward as this is just a whee bit hard to ignore. :33


----------



## oddasiz (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL NaruSaku.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL                        .


----------



## kubik (Jul 29, 2010)

wth? NaruKarui is canon!


----------



## Deana (Jul 29, 2010)

She would approve of either one of them, except the one with bite marks all over her.  What mom would wish that on their child? 

Kushina=Naruto so therefore(sexy-no-jutsu) is the girl she would approve of the most.  
None of these girls are like her.  She is her own woman.


----------



## Sunako (Jul 29, 2010)

5 bucks - he'll die a virgin.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jul 29, 2010)

oddasiz said:


> LOL NaruSaku.


lol Jizz damn man how many dupes have you created


----------



## RikodouGai (Jul 29, 2010)

If Kushina want Naruto to be with a girl like her then pairing is going to be NarutoxNaruko.


----------



## Deana (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeah, and the girl the most like her is the sexy-no-jutsu so Naruto marries himself and lives happily ever after.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 29, 2010)

Why are mods still allowing pairing discussion in Telegrams? I think Yondaime gets his kicks from this. 

Anyways, obviously Sakura.


----------



## Kakugo (Jul 29, 2010)

lol @ all the Jizz dupes. 

I'm surprised Karin doesn't have more votes.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 29, 2010)

Uchiha weapons shop girl


----------



## Cold (Jul 29, 2010)

Okay, so we just subtract 25 (dupes) from Hinata and we get her actual number, which at this point would be 62.

62 is still a lot considering what went down in this chapter.


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Jul 29, 2010)

Kushina decided to troll us pairing fools before she left. God I miss her already.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 29, 2010)

LovelyComplex said:


> Seemed more like general mother advice. It could maybe foreshadow Kishi giving attention to pairings again, but definitely nothing specific.



First reply to the thread and it already gave the answer. 

Generic mother advice. Does anybody seriously think she was thinking "Now a girl has to have these characteristics, but not these..." when she said that? 

It likely had nothing to do with pairings. Kishi probably threw it in there because it's something a mother would say in such a lecture.

If Kishi was 'foreshadowing' something, it could go in any direction. It could be that he 'follows' her advice, or it could be a "sorry, mom, you're wrong on that one" moment, both of which would make sense. I mean, he already ignored her about Jiraiya.


----------



## Sunako (Jul 29, 2010)

Karin needs more votes.


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 29, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> I don't see any woman alive being like Kushina



All the females his age are fail.  Sakura is fail. Karin is Sasukefail. Hinanta is fail. Ino? Fail.  Tenten? Should be killed off panel.

If Kishi is going to go the love route for Naruto, he needs to introduce a new female character the same way Kushina got "introduced" into Minato's life.

If that doesn't happen, I guess Sakurafail will.


----------



## Hobbes (Jul 29, 2010)

Who the hell dates who their mother tells them too anyway?  Mommas boys in this thread.

Your mother is supposed to hate your girlfriend/wife's guts.  It's the natural order of things.

Besides, Hinata is more like Kushina anyway.  Stubborn, willing to die by getting impaled protecting those she loves, superior lineage, and...she loves Naruto!


----------



## Lovely (Jul 29, 2010)

Cold said:


> Okay, so we just subtract 25 (dupes) from Hinata and we get her actual number, which at this point would be 62.
> 
> 62 is still a lot considering what went down in this chapter.



I want to know what exactly 'went down' that supported or went against either pairing. Please show me a panel where Kushina is clarified to be similar to anyone but Naruto.

It definitely seems like people are making a big deal out of nothing.


----------



## lubsd (Jul 29, 2010)

All NaruSaku fans are wrong and will learn the hard way, that is all.


----------



## N120 (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL sakura 

After 500+ chapters of seeing this failure...fail, you come to the conclusion she is the type of girl kushina was talking about? really? .


----------



## kubik (Jul 29, 2010)

> I want to know what exactly 'went down' that supported or went against either pairing.


"Dont date weird." = "Dont date Hinata."
"Date a girl like me." = "Date Sakura."

LovelyComplex


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 29, 2010)

I find it funny how Minato is the first person to compliment Kushina on her hair and Naruto is the first to compliment Sakura on her forehead (even though she thinks it was Sasuke). Just my observation.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 29, 2010)

Id prefer Hinata of course, so I picked that; but regarding Karin, I dont see how Naruto would ever like her, but she seems to be attracted to chakra, and she thinks naruto has a warm chakra, so I could see her liking him eventually

but kishi is hard to peg, the comment could mean sakura, could just be like some said generic advice, or be a red herring (I wonder if that counts as a pun)


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 29, 2010)

Can the dupe votes from jizz not be gotten rid of?


----------



## Judecious (Jul 29, 2010)

kishi is trying to tease all the fandoms.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 29, 2010)

kishi likes to add ammunition to the BS paring once in a while to rattle up people we should not take none of this serious who cares who naruto end up with.


----------



## Deana (Jul 29, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I find it funny how Minato is the first person to compliment Kushina on her hair and Naruto is the first to compliment Sakura on her forehead (even though she thinks it was Sasuke). Just my observation.


Now if Kushina faked a confession to Minato but all the while was still into someone else . . . then, we will have a winner or should I say loser.


----------



## runsakurarun (Jul 29, 2010)

clearly, Kushina was talking about Hinata *when she mentioned weird girl * 
welcome to the anti-NarHin FC, Kushina. 

all the annoying fans are getting to Kishi's nerves and this is his response to y'all. enjoy your pairing gais


----------



## kubik (Jul 29, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Can the dupe votes from jizz not be gotten rid of?


Does it really bother you?


----------



## Lovely (Jul 29, 2010)

kubik said:


> "Dont date weird." = "Dont date Hinata."
> "Date a girl like me." = "Date Sakura."
> 
> LovelyComplex



Seeing as Naruto took back what he said about her, and that her being 'weird' was because he was oblivious to her liking him, that is obviously a non factor. 

Sakura being similar to Kushina was debunked the second she mentioned herself being similar to Naruto in temper. 

And that's stretching it, seeing as ' don't pick weird girl, choose someone like me' could just be some random advice Kishi decided to add because it's something typical a mother would say to her child. 

All in all, I doubt that one line was supposed to be analyzed and taken as seriously as it is.


----------



## Hobbes (Jul 29, 2010)

Deana said:


> ^^Now if Kushina faked a confession to Minato but all the while was still into someone else . . . then, we will have a winner or should I say loser. XD XD XD



Oh. Ouch. That's just low.  

But not as low as a faked confession!


----------



## shurei (Jul 29, 2010)

I love this


----------



## Deana (Jul 29, 2010)

Hobbes said:


> Oh. Ouch. That's just low.
> 
> But not as low as a faked confession!


Yeah, I'm mean.  

I don't understand how this changes the fact that there is a Sasuke.  A being who throws a monkey wrench into everything including Sakura. 

It also doesn't erase a fake confession.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 29, 2010)

NarHin's meltdowns.


----------



## Cold (Jul 29, 2010)

LovelyComplex said:


> I want to know what exactly 'went down' that supported or went against either pairing. Please show me a panel where Kushina is clarified to be similar to anyone but Naruto.
> 
> It definitely seems like people are making a big deal out of nothing.



You know what, I'm sorry, I'm wrong.  Absolutely nothing went down, and I'm making a big deal out of nothing.

U not mad at me, are you?


----------



## Hobbes (Jul 29, 2010)

shurei said:


> I love this



Best thread evar!


----------



## Kakugo (Jul 29, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Can the dupe votes from jizz not be gotten rid of?



Impossible.  Jizz votes have a long lasting effect and are untouchable. Things are going according to his master plan.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 29, 2010)

Cold said:


> You know what, I'm sorry, I'm wrong.  Absolutely nothing went down, and I'm making a big deal out of nothing.
> 
> U not mad at me, are you?



 It makes you and others look pathetic, honestly.


----------



## shurei (Jul 29, 2010)

Jizz can appear all he or she wants, it tickles me


Hobbes said:


> Best thread evar!


Not the best but it makes me laugh and so


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 29, 2010)

kubik said:


> Does it really bother you?


No, I was just wondering since I saw like 20 dupes in the people who voted.


----------



## Deana (Jul 29, 2010)

Sasuke:  This thread is my bitch.  I can have any one of these girls, including Naruto, if I wanted them.  Just, sayin . . . .


----------



## Kek (Jul 29, 2010)

Yea, I was wondering why the dupe votes were still being counted too.


----------



## Kurama (Jul 29, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> What's so bad about NaruSaku anyway?


Do we really have to say it?



runsakurarun said:


> clearly, Kushina was talking about Hinata *when she mentioned weird girl *
> welcome to the anti-NarHin FC, Kushina.



Amazing. Kushina's clearly talking about a girl that wouldn't be born for another two months.

NS and their fail parallels never fail to amuse.


----------



## DragonOfChoas (Jul 29, 2010)

People you put way too much on her last words...up until now Naruto had done everything she said backwards, so i would hold my horses, and if Naruto continue in this path then...Well it seems that NaruxSasu has a good chance after all. (that or we would see NarutoXNaruko come to life)


----------



## Raiden (Jul 29, 2010)

Usual cliche. 

And it never turns out happening.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL ALREADY.

I mean DAMN NH VS NS,  thirsty as hell


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 29, 2010)

kushina has high expectations for that girl. No girl in konoha is like her.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 29, 2010)

Naruto is definitely getting with Ino now pek


----------



## N120 (Jul 29, 2010)

lol @runsakurarun and your fail crew.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 29, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Naruto is definitely getting with Ino now pek



Ino                      .


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 29, 2010)

LovelyComplex said:


> It makes you and others look pathetic, honestly.



Irony senses...tingling!


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 29, 2010)

I love how _this_ is what these threads always boil down to.


----------



## Iamacloud (Jul 29, 2010)

NaruSaku are so happy to have any kind of bone thrown at them after a full arc and a half of getting violated by Kishi that suddenly NaruSaku is canon!

It is indeed a funny thread...


----------



## 4ghost (Jul 29, 2010)

Like others have said it is simply advice that a mother would give.  I doubt there is a great amount of meaning behind it.

As for resembling Kushina's character who has been likened to Naruto in both the Databook and Manga, you can find that both Hinata and Sakura in some way meet the qualifications.

[naruto=73]09[/naruto]

[naruto=80]02[/naruto]

I wouldn't be surprised if someone else already pointed this out.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 29, 2010)

The closest person to Kushina in this manga is Naruto, not Sakura or whoever else.

Clone sex.


----------



## biar (Jul 29, 2010)

Kushina was pretty much like Naruto with bad ninjutsu skills, Sakura was actually quite academically smart

Nah Naruto is just going to visit the Land of Whirlpool to get laid.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 29, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Irony senses...tingling!



Take a good long look at yourself in the mirror.


----------



## N120 (Jul 29, 2010)

@han solo: Mei.

Red hair, bad attitude, similar Background,beats up anyone who annoys her and powerful.


----------



## Evolet (Jul 29, 2010)

Sakura, probably, since they know each other well compared to the other choices.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 29, 2010)

N120 said:


> @han solo: Mei.
> 
> Red hair, bad attitude, similar Background,beats up anyone who annoys her and powerful.



NarutoxMei is canon


----------



## shurei (Jul 29, 2010)

Iamacloud said:


> NaruSaku are so happy to have any kind of bone thrown at them after a full arc and a half of getting violated by Kishi that suddenly NaruSaku is canon!
> 
> It is indeed a funny thread...


Your trollish attempts are great for those who don't remember the manga.
NS is not the ones making dupe accounts.
Quote the member and address them and don't clump us all in the same box.


----------



## kubik (Jul 29, 2010)

Iamacloud said:


> NaruSaku are so happy to have any kind of bone thrown at them after a full arc and a half of getting violated by Kishi that suddenly NaruSaku is canon!
> 
> It is indeed a funny thread...


No lulz, just sadz.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 29, 2010)

N120 said:


> @han solo: Mei.
> 
> Red hair, bad attitude, similar Background,beats up anyone who annoys her and powerful.



That's actually not a bad comparison. Better than Sakura anyway.


----------



## runsakurarun (Jul 29, 2010)

clearly, Hinata is the motor-mouth tsundere that sucks in ninjutsu 

denial or delusional: pick your poison NF...


----------



## Saunion (Jul 29, 2010)

Iamacloud said:


> NaruSaku are so happy to have any kind of bone thrown at them after a full arc and a half of getting violated by Kishi that suddenly NaruSaku is canon!
> 
> It is indeed a funny thread...



Coming from the guys who think the blood vow has any sort of relevance.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 29, 2010)

LovelyComplex said:


> Take a good long look at yourself in the mirror.



And then what?


----------



## Hobbes (Jul 29, 2010)

Iamacloud said:


> NaruSaku are so happy to have any kind of bone thrown at them after a full arc and a half of getting violated by Kishi that suddenly NaruSaku is canon!
> 
> It is indeed a funny thread...



The funniest part are the same characters that supposedly have no vested interest in either, and supposedly hate these threads, mysteriously resurfacing every time they appear.

"Pairing THREAD.  Again?! NARUXXXTARDS!  I cain't stand it!"

Then they're all like:


----------



## Iamacloud (Jul 29, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> And then what?



Apparently you failed. 



Hobbes said:


> The funniest part are the same characters that supposedly have no vested interest in either, and supposedly hate these threads, mysteriously resurfacing every time they appear.
> 
> "Pairing THREAD.  Again?! NARUXXXTARDS!  I cain't stand it!"
> 
> Then they're all like:



Yep, the closet-pairing fans and the disabused ones... (NaruSaku fans got a lot of those after the last arc, and also some NH fans who can't handle the wait for Naruto's answer).

If they had no interest in pairings, they wouldn't read the thread to begin with.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL, this thread.  Well not like I told people this was coming back when Kushina was first mentioned.  

*"Dont be a Fussy Eater":*    He ate Shima's Grub Stew didn't he?  

*"Take your bath everyday" and "go to sleep early".*  Well from what we seen, that's very likely the case.  (The guy has a night cap.  )

And he took a bath at the Hot Springs.  

*"Make Friends":*   Check

*Study Ninjutsu:*   Check   

(Chapter 1 - reading the Scroll and mastering Shadow Clones).
(Chapter 167 - Mastering the Rasengan)
(Chapter 418 - Mastering the FRS)

*"Listen to your Teachers":*   Naruto recalled Iruka's words of wisdom when he was learning the Rasengan did he not?  

*The 3 Vices:* 

Naruto's more the lender than the borrower.
Naruto saves his money (Remember Gama-chan?)
He's not a drunk and refused to drink.

*Girl like his mother:*   Too many similaries between Sakura and Kushina if you ask me.  

*"Watch out for Jiraiya Sensei":*   Notice it didn't say beware?   Naruto kept a good eye out for Jiraiya when he was "taking notes".


----------



## Kakugo (Jul 29, 2010)

Iamacloud said:


> NaruSaku are so happy to have any kind of bone thrown at them after a full arc and a half of getting violated by Kishi that suddenly NaruSaku is canon!
> 
> It is indeed a funny thread...



Speaking of irony...


----------



## muishot (Jul 29, 2010)

So Naruto needs to find a girl who talks a lot.  The Fourth called Kushina "Motor Mouth".  

Now I finally understand why the Fourth sealed himself with the Kyubi inside the Death God's belly.  He would rather battle with half of the Kyubi and simultaneously being tortured than having to spend time after death with Kushina.  

He knows that if he stay alive and take care of Naruto and when he dies of old age, he will have to go to where Kushina is and hear her talk.    So he is like "fuck it, I am going inside the death god's belly and away from this talk too much bitch."


----------



## Deana (Jul 29, 2010)

Wait a minute, people are actually making dup accounts to vote for this? XD XD XD

Kushina:  I don't like either one of those girls. Call me when they reach adulthood and their brains are fully developed. 

Sasuke got me a neg rep for this thread.  Bad Sasuke. *spanks*


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 29, 2010)

I like how half the voters for Hinata are banned.


----------



## N120 (Jul 29, 2010)

runsakurarun said:


> clearly, Hinata is the motor-mouth tsundere that sucks in ninjutsu
> 
> denial or delusional: pick your poison NF...



poison please. it's worth the risk, trust me.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 29, 2010)

naruto the best said:


> Ino                      .



If they can do it, so can I


----------



## Judecious (Jul 29, 2010)

runsakurarun said:


> clearly, Hinata is the motor-mouth tsundere that sucks in ninjutsu
> 
> denial or delusional: pick your poison NF...



NaruSaku fan?

shes nothing like kushina either

kishi is just teasing all the pairing fandom, anyone who isn't seeing this is .........



Milkshake said:


> If they can do it, so can I



lol


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 29, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> *Girl like his mother:*   Too many similaries between Sakura and Kushina if you ask me.



Sakura and Kushina are not similar! Just one bonk in the head, doesn't mean she is similar to Sakura. Iruka bonk him in the head once and Kushina only did it once. Sakura made a fake confession.

You forget there other tempered girls out there, Tsunade, Ino, Karai, and Karin. Karai and Karin are the only two red heads. 

Also, Sakura is not a Jinchuuriki!!

Didn't Lee said that Hinata similar to Naruto, not by personality wise?


----------



## Kek (Jul 29, 2010)

Deana said:


> Wait a minute, people are actually making dup accounts to vote for this? XD XD XD



You must not be familiar with Jizz, then.



> Kushina:  I don't like either one of those girls. Call me when they reach adulthood and their brains are fully developed.



Now I see. 

Kushina said to get a girl like her, knowing that no girl could actually measure up to her. So the only logical choice for Naruto, would be Kushina herself.


----------



## Iamacloud (Jul 29, 2010)

Kek said:


> Now I see.
> 
> Kushina said to get a girl like her, knowing that no girl could actually measure up to her. So the only logical choice for Naruto, would be Kushina herself.



How does Sasuke measure up to Kushina?


----------



## Cold (Jul 29, 2010)

LovelyComplex said:


> It makes you and others look pathetic, honestly.



How could I argue with someone who loves Lovely Complex?

Madam, I apologize for offending you.  Please, let us put aside our differences in Naruto and focus on how awesome Lovely Complex is 

It's better to be friends than enemies


----------



## Kek (Jul 29, 2010)

But remember, Kushina said a 'girl'.

So either SasuNaru is confirmed dead, or Sasuke is confirmed to getting a sex change along with Itachi's eyes.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh that's right, Kushina is just like Hinata.  Needing rescued from the Cloud.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 29, 2010)

Tch, what are you guys debating about again?


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 29, 2010)

naruto the best said:


> lol



rotfl to you sir


----------



## Deana (Jul 29, 2010)

Kek said:


> You must not be familiar with Jizz, then.


No I'm not.

Wow this thread will so propel Kishi to make my ship canon so I'll do anything for my ship to winz it.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 29, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> Oh that's right, Kushina is just like Hinata.



no, none of the girls are like her.

kishi is trolling you


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 29, 2010)

Go take a look in the Library and the Pairing Debate thread.  



naruto the best said:


> no, none of the girls are like her.
> 
> kishi is trolling you



Well of course there is nobody exactly like Kushina, else this story would be nothing but similar characters.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 29, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> rotfl to you sir



i didnt say anything bad about you:sweat


----------



## Bleach (Jul 29, 2010)

Only Sakura is like her.


I see foreshadowing


----------



## Iamacloud (Jul 29, 2010)

Kek said:


> But remember, Kushina said a 'girl'.
> 
> So either SasuNaru is confirmed dead, or Sasuke is confirmed to getting a sex change along with Itachi's eyes.



Now that you mention it...

Sai never made any comments about Sasuke's penis...

Does Sasuke REALLY need a sex change?


----------



## Kakugo (Jul 29, 2010)

Jizz is the almighty NH knight and advocate. He's gotta get those votes in at all costs and serve it justice.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 29, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Only Sakura is like her.
> 
> 
> I see foreshadowing



tell me you are kidding?

again none of the girls are like her. god people need to read.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 29, 2010)

naruto the best said:


> tell me you are kidding?
> 
> again none of the girls are like her. god people need to read.



tell me you are kidding?

pink/red hair and aggressiveness.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 29, 2010)

naruto the best said:


> i didnt say anything bad about you:sweat



neither was i, i like the actress in your sig btw


----------



## Ukoku (Jul 29, 2010)

NaruKaru guys .


----------



## Judecious (Jul 29, 2010)

Bleach said:


> tell me you are kidding?
> 
> pink/red hair and aggressiveness.



so i guess she was also talking about karin and karui, also hinata(because of the personality of love)

kishi is trolling you.



Milkshake said:


> neither was i, i like the actress in your sig btw



oh

thanks madam


----------



## Cold (Jul 29, 2010)

Ukoku said:


> NaruKaru guys .



I support this pairing 

But, Karui can never be mushy with Naruto for it to work.  Mushiness breaks the magic


----------



## Kek (Jul 29, 2010)

Iamacloud said:


> Now that you mention it...
> 
> Sai never made any comments about Sasuke's penis...
> 
> Does Sasuke REALLY need a sex change?



Sasuke does indeed have a penis, for he has no breasts.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 29, 2010)

naruto the best said:


> so i guess she was also talking about karin and karui, also hinata
> 
> kishi is trolling you.
> 
> ...



................


yea, and I'm the one that doesn't know how to read


----------



## Deana (Jul 29, 2010)

I voted for Hinata because the real winner isn't in this.  Naruko, where are you?  You are Kushina with blonde hair.  Come claim your sexy Naruto.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 29, 2010)

Bleach said:


> ................
> 
> 
> yea, and I'm the one that doesn't know how to read



, shes nothing like the girls

not sakura, hinata or anyone1.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 29, 2010)

naruto the best said:


> , shes nothing like the girls
> 
> not sakura, hinata or anyone1.


didnt say hinata or anyone else.


and the one most like kushina that has any relevance to anything is sakura.

pink is a hue of red. 

they r both aggressive.


need i say moar


----------



## Judecious (Jul 29, 2010)

Bleach said:


> didnt say hinata or anyone else.
> 
> 
> and the one most like kushina that has any relevance to anything is sakura.
> ...



i can say hinata is like her because she loves naruto and would do anything for him, but i wont because kishi is just teasing us.


----------



## uchia2000 (Jul 29, 2010)

naruto the best said:


> , shes nothing like the girls
> 
> not sakura, hinata or anyone1.





Yeah, she is nothing like Sakura.


----------



## Iamacloud (Jul 29, 2010)

Bleach said:


> didnt say hinata or anyone else.
> 
> 
> and the one most like kushina that has any relevance to anything is sakura.
> ...



I wonder if Kushina is the kind of girl who would try to manipulate someone through their feelings for her?

Sure Pink is a hue or red, and both are Tsundere. But...


----------



## uchia2000 (Jul 29, 2010)

Iamacloud said:


> I wonder if Kushina is the kind of girl who would try to manipulate someone through their feelings for her?
> 
> Sure Pink is a hue or red, and both are Tsundere. But...



She wasn't always like that. Younger Kushina was alot like Sakura. 

So who knows what she might have done when she was younger.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 29, 2010)

If Tayuya was only alive...


----------



## Hokuto (Jul 29, 2010)

How many people said sex-change Sasuke? I concur.


----------



## uchia2000 (Jul 29, 2010)

Iamacloud said:


> Now that you mention it...
> 
> Sai never made any comments about Sasuke's penis...
> 
> Does Sasuke REALLY need a sex change?



Sai never even got a chance to see Sasuke's penis. And even if he did he wouldn't try taunting Sasuke because he was scared shitless by Sasuke.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 29, 2010)

You guys should give up and realize an important fact

Kushina has a hairpin in her head
who else does?
Ino

This is canon. blablabla evidence that, THIS IS CANON


----------



## Ukoku (Jul 29, 2010)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> If Tayuya was only alive...



If only...


----------



## Future Hokage (Jul 29, 2010)

I like how I made this thread about a month ago, Naruto + Karin (when his mom first appeared), but people were to blindsided to understand psy101, males are attracted to people with similar attributes to there mother.

This kinda seals the deal, all the haters pretty much got a dick slap to the face.


----------



## Kakugo (Jul 29, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> You guys should give up and realize an important fact
> 
> Kushina has a hairpin in her head
> who else does?
> ...



Why didn't I notice this sooner...?  I think we have a winner here, folks.


----------



## Potato (Jul 29, 2010)

Poor Kushina. Her son is gay for his best friend, which was actually her close friend's son.

I doubt she knew that it would end up like this


----------



## Burke (Jul 29, 2010)

This totally fueled NaruxSaku if anything -.-
It sucks though, thanks for the NaruHina tease kishi, now its abck to predictability.

Yo Hinata, I know you saved my life, and confessed your love, and imma let you finish, but sakura is the girl thats most like my mother.


----------



## Colorofjade (Jul 29, 2010)

Sakura might be like Kushina in the temper department, but other than that they are not similar. What did Kushina first think about the resident pretty-boy in academy? She thought Minato was a pansy! What did Sakura think about Sasuke? She was a die-hard rabid fan-girl. 

In addition, Sakura's lacking in courage and willpower...I mean, Naruto did get a lot of his personality from Kushina. Sakura may have proved her growth in the fight with Sasori, but she has a long way to go before she could be a respectable kunoichi. 

Which is why she has so many haters 

So, Karin's probably the closest to Kushina's personality, except for her uber perverted side. Unless Kushina was like that too.


----------



## runsakurarun (Jul 29, 2010)

uchia2000 said:


> Yeah, she is nothing like Sakura.


WTFOWNED!!! but logic/facts are nothing compared to the denial in this thread, sir.


----------



## Corran (Jul 29, 2010)

I like how Kushina wanted that huge list for Naruto but he did the exact opposite of what she wanted


----------



## Future Hokage (Jul 29, 2010)

Remember, Karins face looking at Naruto after the team 7 reuinion,"he has such warm chakra" she was prob thinking, umm, he can bite me any time


----------



## calimike (Jul 29, 2010)

Naruto (husband), Hinata (wife) and Sakura (concubine)
Naruto (husband), Sakura (wife) and Hinata (concubine)
Naruto (husband), Sakura (wife) and Hinata (wife)
Naruto (husband), Hinata (wife) and Sakura (mistress)
Naruto (husband), Sakura (wife) and Hinata (mistress)


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 29, 2010)

Sakura has some similarities to Kushina, but they are not all that similar. I'll say it again, Naruto is _far, far_ more similar to Kushina than Sakura.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 29, 2010)

Her words were indeed a finger pointing to Narusaku (and even possible foreshadowing) but that doesn't make anything set in stone :I No, Sakura's not completely like Kushina - but between her and Hinata (the only two potential girlfriends he'll have in the future) she's the closest to her personality-wise and is of course, Naruto's *self proclaimed* romantic interest. 

Kushina said this on the day Naruto was born (so it's not like he could acknowledge this, wtf) and we already know that Naruto grew up and did the complete opposite of what she'd wanted (Kushina wanted him to have reliable friends; his best friend is Sasuke ) -- so it doesn't really change much in the current manga. It's not like Kushina told the current Naruto "remember, lay the women that's as awesome as me!" -- it's just pairing tease. 

So get over yourselves and deal with the fact that Narusaku (and other Naru x fiesty girls like Kushina pairs) got an obvious finger pointing; it's not the end of the world.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 29, 2010)

don't shackle that sakura bitch to naruto. thankfully i have faith in kishimoto that sakura would never get naruto. whew.

only a woman capable at the very least have dream of hokage gets naruto and thats not sakura for sure. kishi said it himself. sakura will never be hokage or even come close to dreaming about it.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jul 29, 2010)

uchia2000 said:


> Yeah, she is nothing like Sakura.


It would appear Kishi likes to recycle the same art work.

Were really convinced now

But seriously Hinata or anyone really doesn't have to be exactly like kushina to end up with naruto. It is just grasping for straws to even call this a hint.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 29, 2010)

Kakugo said:


> Why didn't I notice this sooner...?  I think we have a winner here, folks.



Fo sho


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Jul 29, 2010)

MasterSitsu said:


> It would appear Kishi likes to recycle the same art work.
> 
> Were really convinced now
> 
> But seriously Hinata or anyone really doesn't have to be exactly like kushina to end up with naruto. It is just grasping for straws to even call this a hint.



How is that grasping at straws?, if anything he grasped at CANON manga proof. Can you do the same to back up your claims/arguments?


----------



## xiaojiang (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm all for NaruHina and all but I voted Tenten even though Tenten belongs to Neji. I voted her simply because she's close enough to being like Kushina without the bitching and hitting that comes along with Sakura. 

NaruHina!!!


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jul 29, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Kushina said this on the day Naruto was born (so it's not like he could acknowledge this, wtf) and we already know that Naruto grew up and did the complete opposite of what she'd wanted (Kushina wanted him to have reliable friends; his best friend is Sasuke ) -- so it doesn't really change much in the current manga. It's not like Kushina told the current Naruto "remember, lay the women that's as awesome as me!" -- it's just pairing tease.



To be fair, Naruto has atleast one reliable friend which is Shikamaru and he's a good one top of that.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 29, 2010)

*munches on egg rolls.*This is amusing to me. But, if people are gonna grasp at someone who is the complete opposite of Kushina, Samui. Think about it.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh, god... The Pairing wars have begun. Thanks a lot, Kushina....


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 29, 2010)

Ukoku said:


> If only...



She was too awesome live. >_> And had a nice look too, if you saw behind the tomboyish attitude.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 29, 2010)

Dokiz1 said:


> To be fair, Naruto has atleast one reliable friend which is Shikamaru and he's a good one top of that.



True 

But the two people that he loves most of his age group (Sasuke and Sakura unless this wasn't clear) and ones that he is/was closest to - are or were jackasses to him at some point and are the source of his problems 

Let's just say, he didn't choose very good choices to be his 'precious people'.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 29, 2010)

uchia2000 said:


> She wasn't always like that. Younger Kushina was alot like Sakura.
> 
> So who knows what she might have done when she was younger.



What are you talking about? Sakura cried when girls bullied her. Kushina beat the crap out of them. 

Seriously, the desesperation in this thread is hilarious.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 29, 2010)

Desperation for NaruHina that is...:ho


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 29, 2010)

TwinedBlade said:


> Desperation for NaruHina that is...



Oh don't misunderstand me, the desesperation is coming from _both_ sides.

Kushina is Kushina and the person she resembles the most is... her son, Kishimoto made that clear. Using her to prove your pairing is going to be canon is pathetic.

But by all means, carry on.


----------



## roninmedia (Jul 29, 2010)

mayumi said:


> don't shackle that sakura bitch to naruto. thankfully i have faith in kishimoto that sakura would never get naruto. whew.
> 
> only a woman capable at the very least have dream of hokage gets naruto and thats not sakura for sure. kishi said it himself. sakura will never be hokage or even come close to dreaming about it.



Tenten?  

She wanted to be as great as Tsunade and Tsunade became Hokage.


----------



## Kakugo (Jul 29, 2010)

Uh oh, Sakura is catching up to the dupe votes. Hurry Jizz, Hinata needs you!


----------



## uchia2000 (Jul 29, 2010)

MasterSitsu said:


> It would appear Kishi likes to recycle the same art work.
> 
> Were really convinced now
> 
> But seriously Hinata or anyone really doesn't have to be exactly like kushina to end up with naruto. It is just grasping for straws to even call this a hint.


Uhh concession accepted? "Recycling the same artwork" seems like a pretty weak excuse to dismiss the similarities. I never said that Hinata has to be like Kushina to end up with Naruto. All I said was that Sakura shares similarities with Kushina. 





gabzilla said:


> What are you talking about? Sakura cried when girls bullied her. Kushina beat the crap out of them.
> 
> Seriously, the desesperation in this thread is hilarious.



No, I was referring to the similarities between how Kushina treated Minato and how Sakura treated Naruto. 

Kushina made fun and looked down on Minato which is something Sakura did to Naruto as well. Did you even click the link?


----------



## Farih (Jul 29, 2010)

It was _one fucking line_ that Naruto does not have to follow.  This neither confirms nor denies any pairing


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 29, 2010)

uchia2000 said:


> No, I was referring to the similarities between how Kushina treated Minato and how Sakura treated Naruto.
> 
> Kushina made fun and looked down on Minato which is something Sakura did to Naruto as well. Did you even click the link?



Ino made fun of Naruto too. Does that mean they are soulmates? :33

Fact is that young Kushina and young Sakura were nothing alike. Kushina was brash and didn't treat people nice just because they looked good. Sakura put a nice girl front, Kushina did not.

Though if you wanna compare them we can draw some interesting parallels between MinaKushi and InoSaku.


----------



## Crackers (Jul 29, 2010)

I like the crack theory that Ino is the choice girl. It actually makes sense and is funny as hell, imo.


----------



## Dillinger (Jul 29, 2010)

This is a fun thread. 

Karui is all up in this bitch. No others shall matter in the end.


----------



## SageModeMan (Jul 29, 2010)

Pretty straightforward - Naruto/Hinata - She has the same nindo as he does.  

He never followed the advice they gave him other than to find a goal to believe in.   

He already knows Sakura's heart.... knew she was lying when she said she love him.  He's known that ever since Sasuke left the village and he gave his promise to her.  

He has heard Hinata's profession of love for him, and he sought out her chakra signal during the Pain battle & aftermath.  

No other kunochi in the village have expressed romantic interest in him. 

So basically 504 is saying he needs to find a girl who will stand by him as Kushina stood by Minato... and that is Hinata.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 29, 2010)

Hinata, Sakura is kind of a bitch that has never appreciated Naruto and is undeserving of his affection. She also doesn't love Naruto, Hinata does, and Hinata's hotter.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 29, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> Ino made fun of Naruto too. Does that mean they are soulmates? :33



YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES


----------



## Ukoku (Jul 29, 2010)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> She was too awesome live. >_> And had a nice look too, if you saw behind the tomboyish attitude.



Her attitude was the best part about her.


----------



## SageModeMan (Jul 29, 2010)

uchia2000 said:


> Uhh concession accepted? "Recycling the same artwork" seems like a pretty weak excuse to dismiss the similarities. I never said that Hinata has to be like Kushina to end up with Naruto. All I said was that Sakura shares similarities with Kushina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, but remember that after she was abducted from the village and Minato rescued her she totally fell for him like Hinata for Naruto especially during the Chunin competition.


----------



## spyware (Jul 29, 2010)

Not like I give a shit about pairings in Naruto, but to me it sounds fairly obious if there will be any pairing it will be for sure Naruto X Sakura. The story is just made that way. He always loved her and not Kushina who is just a stalker for humor purposes in manga.


----------



## Nic (Jul 29, 2010)

It's quite clear that Kishi is drawing parallels here with Sakura.  He's been doing it with Kushina throughout the whole flashback whether by her gestures, or simple info place here and there (ie forehead vs hair etc).  Now I understand that some people feel like Kushina and Sakura aren't much alike and you do have a point, but it's quite clear that kishi thinks they do.  

Let's face it, ever since we learned that Naruto liked Sakura none of the other pairings ever had much of a chance.  Authors play to their audience's demographics.  For a 12-13 year old boy this is simply a game in which the main character must win the girl he likes. It's not about choosing the one that is best for him. 

As for the idea that sakura still likes sasuke over Naruto.  It's quite common for the girl to fall for the main character only at the very end.


----------



## Nic (Jul 29, 2010)

well it's quite clear that Kishi seems to believe Kushina and Sakura are the same at this point.  Whether we agree with him or not.


----------



## SageModeMan (Jul 29, 2010)

spyware said:


> Not like I give a shit about pairings in Naruto, but to me it sounds fairly obious if there will be any pairing it will be for sure Naruto X Sakura. The story is just made that way. He always loved her and not Kushina who is just a stalker for humor purposes in manga.



Naruto lost his crush on Sakura a long time ago people.  He accepted that she loves Sasuke even as he has become rotten, he showed it when she professed she loved Naruto.  He's far wiser now, having become a sage....


----------



## Judecious (Jul 29, 2010)

haha gabzs is owning this thread

anyways people need to calm down, this didnt hint at any other pairing but NarutoxMei


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 29, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES



I approve.


----------



## Kakugo (Jul 29, 2010)

SageModeMan said:


> Naruto lost his crush on Sakura a long time ago people.  He accepted that she loves Sasuke even as he has become rotten, he showed it when she professed she loved Naruto.  He's far wiser now, having become a sage....



Apparently you haven't been up to date with the manga.  It's been repeatedly reaffirmed that Naruto is still in love with Sakura, even despite Hinata's confession. You should check it out sometime.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 29, 2010)

Really, just because Kushina and Sakura both follow the tsundere streotype, they are similar? Lol.

Some art parallels don't mean much either.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 29, 2010)

This particular pairing war is lacking something...I don't know what but it doesn't have something the others did...


----------



## Nic (Jul 29, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> Really, just because Kushina and Sakura both follow the tsundere streotype, they are similar? Lol.
> 
> Some art parallels don't mean much either.



drawing the same gestures and scenes do mean a lot in manga you know.  I think it's utterly ridiculous to ignore them when it's quite clear the author is having Kushina emulating Sakura whether through words, actions, scenes, or gestures.  They aren't simply drawn as coincidence, the author intends them to be similar.


----------



## Cold (Jul 29, 2010)

Entertaining thread is entertaining


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 29, 2010)

> Let's get wild and make both of them girls.





> How many people said sex-change Sasuke? I concur.





( Taken from:  )


----------



## Nic (Jul 29, 2010)

SageModeMan said:


> Naruto lost his crush on Sakura a long time ago people.  He accepted that she loves Sasuke even as he has become rotten, he showed it when she professed she loved Naruto.  He's far wiser now, having become a sage....



apparently sai noticed that Naruto was still in love with her after being a sage.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> drawing the same gestures and scenes do mean a lot in manga you know.  I think it's utterly ridiculous to ignore them when it's quite clear the author is having Kushina emulating Sakura whether through words, actions, scenes, or gestures.  They aren't simply drawn as coincidence, the author intends them to be similar.



That doesn't magically make their personalities similar.

There are _some_ similarities between Sakura and Kushina, most notably that they both follow the tsundere streotype, but Kushina is still far more like Naruto than anybody else in the manga. Kishi made that obvious enough.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 29, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> This is a fun thread.
> 
> Karui is all up in this bitch. No others shall matter in the end.



Um, no.  Kushina beat the shit out of people who deserved it.  Karui is just a bitch, period.  As is Sakura.

Conversely, Hinata has next to nothing in common with Kushina.  If we're going according to Kushina's advice, she's out.

Tenten's strict but down-to-earthness is also similar to Kushina.  However, she is not particularly suited for Naruto due to her outlook on underdogs and such.

Ino took care of bullies like Kushina did, and she has a bubbly personality similar to Kushina's.

Temari's got that tough-as-nails but motherly thing going on, which is similar to the vibe I get off Kushina.


Also... how the fuck is Sasuke similar to Kushina?


----------



## Nic (Jul 29, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> That doesn't magically make their personalities similar.
> 
> There are _some_ similarities between Sakura and Kushina, most notably that they both follow the tsundere streotype, but Kushina is still far more like Naruto than anybody else in the manga. Kishi made that obvious enough.



I know what you mean, there are difference in personalities although then again Kishi never really had time to really develop kushina's character.  Either way this isn't about us being able to say that their characters are a perfect match.  The point is that kishi wants to draw the parallel between them whether it's logical or not. With all these similar panels I don't see how it can be denied at this point. :/


----------



## Nic (Jul 29, 2010)

Turrin said:


> I told you guys a long time ago that based on the Morals of the story that Naruto had to end up with Sakura to bring everything full circle. I also told HinaXNaru shippers that there pairing had died once it was confirmed that Naruto was in love with Sakura still even after Hinata gave it her best shot. I also said it was cannon the moment we saw Kushina flashback since its was obvious that Kishimoto was trying to draw a Parallel between Kushina/Sakura. Now its even more obvious that its NaruXSakura; in-fact its basically confirmed.
> 
> I personally would rather Karin ending up with Naruto though and then after that Hinata. But as i said because of the morals of the story its always been Sakura.



This basically says it all as well.


----------



## RoseWhirlpool (Jul 29, 2010)

Hmnn don't know guys...I don't think this necessarily means it's pro Narusaku.

Yes Kushina's outgoing personality (and hair) is more like Sakura, and Hinata can be considered "weird" by some people, but look at Kushina's actions and what she just did right now.

She sacrificed herself just to save him.  Who did something like that?  Hinata.


----------



## Plague (Jul 29, 2010)

Even i gotta admit, things are not looking good for NaruHina just from that one line1

ONE LINE CAN MAKE THE DIFFRENCE PEOPLE!

Kushina does have more in common with Sakura than with hinata, I will not deny that. But I think if kushina actually knew sakura, then things would be a little diffrent. 

Still, I'm hoping kushina just meant somone honest.


----------



## Cold (Jul 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> I know what you mean, there are difference in personalities although then again Kishi never really had time to really develop kushina's character.  Either way this isn't about us being able to say that their characters are a perfect match.  The point is that kishi wants to draw the parallel between them whether it's logical or not. With all these similar panels I don't see how it can be denied at this point. :/



It can always be denied dude. 

It can ALWAYS be denied.


----------



## HannieGoreDoll (Jul 29, 2010)

RoseWhirlpool said:


> Hmnn don't know guys...I don't think this necessarily means it's pro Narusaku.
> 
> Yes Kushina's outgoing personality (and hair) is more like Sakura, and Hinata can be considered "weird" by some people, but look at Kushina's actions and what she just did right now.
> 
> She sacrificed herself just to save him.  Who did something like that?  Hinata.



don't forget sasuke.he did it first


----------



## vagnard (Jul 29, 2010)

Kushina: I want you have a GF like me....

Naruto: Mom... I actually like calm geniuses like dad... 

Kishimoto -> profit


----------



## SageModeMan (Jul 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> apparently sai noticed that Naruto was still in love with her after being a sage.



Naruto's love of Sakura is like anyone's first crush, you will always remember it and you will always hold them close to your heart, but that's as far as it can go. Naruto will never let anything happen to Sakura or any of his friends if he can prevent it, that is the love that Sai saw.  And since Sakura is his teammate the bond with Naruto will always be the deepest it can be.  But Naruto knew exactly what Sakura's confession was immediately.  He knew it wasn't real nor ever would be, because she gave her heart to Sasuke completely.   Naruto has known that Sakura would never love him as much as Sasuke, whether Sasuke returns or not.  It has become an impossible love.  

Naruto's heart is stronger, he can find the love that will sustain him, and Hinata know's of Naruto's love for Sakura, she understands it and can cope with giving him unconditional love, not requiring him to forget Sakura.  And Sakura knows of Hinata's love for Naruto, and she knows Hinata's love of Naruto is as great as her love of Sasuke. 

That's the thing about love, if everyone can understand and be unselfish about it then love heals the wounded heart.


----------



## arc (Jul 29, 2010)

Ino!, dumdumdum. Ino!, badabumba!


----------



## Nic (Jul 29, 2010)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Even i gotta admit, things are not looking good for NaruHina just from that one line1
> 
> ONE LINE CAN MAKE THE DIFFRENCE PEOPLE!
> 
> ...



you know she was lying for what she felt were the right reasons.   It's not like she lied to him to hurt him.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 29, 2010)

Or it could be Karin. Following the trend. Red hair, not from Konoha, feisty, beats the shit out of those that piss her off, outgoing, also she's a bit different.


----------



## Nic (Jul 29, 2010)

Cold said:


> It can always be denied dude.
> 
> It can ALWAYS be denied.


anything can be denied.  Doesn't mean that even those deniers can't see the truth. 


SageModeMan said:


> Naruto's love of Sakura is like anyone's first crush, you will always remember it and you will always hold them close to your heart, but that's as far as it can go. Naruto will never let anything happen to Sakura or any of his friends if he can prevent it, that is the love that Sai saw.  And since Sakura is his teammate the bond with Naruto will always be the deepest it can be.  But Naruto knew exactly what Sakura's confession was immediately.  He knew it wasn't real nor ever would be, because she gave her heart to Sasuke completely.   Naruto has known that Sakura would never love him as much as Sasuke, whether Sasuke returns or not.  It has become an impossible love.
> 
> Naruto's heart is stronger, he can find the love that will sustain him, and Hinata know's of Naruto's love for Sakura, she understands it and can cope with giving him unconditional love, not requiring him to forget Sakura.  And Sakura knows of Hinata's love for Naruto, and she knows Hinata's love of Naruto is as great as her love of Sasuke.
> 
> That's the thing about love, if everyone can understand and be unselfish about it then love heals the wounded heart.


first crush mean a lot more in shonen than in the real world.


----------



## Kurama (Jul 29, 2010)

Meh, even if the "weird" is supposed to reference Hinata who wouldn't even be born for two more months, Naruto already said even if she's weird, he still likes her.

And I doubt when Kushina said "find someone like me" she meant "go for the girl with a heart as fickle as autumn skies". Besides, didn't one of the spoiler translations use the term "dubious" instead of weird? Dubious meaning "questionable or suspect as to true nature or quality". That pretty much describes Sakura in her "Grand Confession" NS was hoping for.



Gonna have to check that RAW.

And Sakura's intentions are irrelevant to the fact that what she presented in her supposed "love" was suspect. Her intentions were to relieve him of the Promise that burdened herself with guilt. Nothing more.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 29, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Or it could be Karin. Following the trend. Red hair, not from Konoha, feisty, beats the shit out of those that piss her off, outgoing, also she's a bit different.



Canon 



vagnard said:


> Kushina: I want you have a GF like me....
> 
> Naruto: Mom... I actually like calm geniuses like dad...
> 
> Kishimoto -> profit


----------



## scerpers (Jul 29, 2010)

NaruKarin is now canon. Thanks Kushina.


----------



## RoseWhirlpool (Jul 29, 2010)

HannieGoreDoll said:


> don't forget sasuke.he did it first



I have a feeling Kushina will be disappoint if that happened

"Naruto I can't believe you turned out gay!  I wanted someone more like me, not your dad!"


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 29, 2010)

Also there is the fact when Kushina was first mentioned by Jiraiya and Tsunade they randomly mention she was a red head.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 29, 2010)

SageModeMan said:


> Naruto's love of Sakura is like anyone's first crush, you will always remember it and you will always hold them close to your heart, but that's as far as it can go. Naruto will never let anything happen to Sakura or any of his friends if he can prevent it, that is the love that Sai saw.  And since Sakura is his teammate the bond with Naruto will always be the deepest it can be.  But Naruto knew exactly what Sakura's confession was immediately.  He knew it wasn't real nor ever would be, because she gave her heart to Sasuke completely.   Naruto has known that Sakura would never love him as much as Sasuke, whether Sasuke returns or not.  It has become an impossible love.
> 
> Naruto's heart is stronger, he can find the love that will sustain him, and Hinata know's of Naruto's love for Sakura, she understands it and can cope with giving him unconditional love, not requiring him to forget Sakura.  And Sakura knows of Hinata's love for Naruto, and she knows Hinata's love of Naruto is as great as her love of Sasuke.
> 
> That's the thing about love, if everyone can understand and be unselfish about it then love heals the wounded heart.



What a load of crap. I like how Naruto is the one expected to give up when Hinata and Sakura too have more than enough reason as well to drop their crushes.

You basically infer that Hinata and Sakura are so pathetic they couldn't go on without getting their guy.


----------



## Cold (Jul 29, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> NaruKarin is now canon. Thanks Kushina.



No wai 

NaruKaru is now canon.  Karin has been munched on waaay too much.  Don't give Naruto somebody who's been with everybody 

Besides, NaruKaru improves relations between Leaf and Cloud.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 29, 2010)

Naruto Oedipus Uzumaki


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 29, 2010)

I will believe this once we learn if Karui has a feminine side.


----------



## Crackers (Jul 29, 2010)

I think the thing I would really like to ask, though, is why is the poll titled "who would Kushina approve of"? As if Kushina would say "fuck no" to any woman her son would bring home.


----------



## HannieGoreDoll (Jul 29, 2010)

RoseWhirlpool said:


> I have a feeling Kushina will be disappoint if that happened
> 
> "Naruto I can't believe you turned out gay!  I wanted someone more like me, not your dad!"



kushina wont be disappointed if kishimoto doesn't want her to be....
pairings are a load of crap really i bet in the end kishimoto is gonna troll us and make no pairing canon and just for the hell of it make naruto and sasuke have a good old "omi gawd ur mai speshul friend" bullshit speech to piss everyone off....damn fighting over pairs is like participating in the special olympics.


----------



## Kurama (Jul 30, 2010)

Kakugo said:


> Apparently you haven't been up to date with the manga.  It's been repeatedly reaffirmed that Naruto is still in love with Sakura, even despite Hinata's confession. You should check it out sometime.



Actually its been assumed by Sai that he liked Sakura way back before Fuuton Training because he was smiling while talking to Sakura after a successful mission, Naruto didn't "reaffirm" much more than his determination to make good on his promise to her, which when brought up in real time he brushed off as irrelevant to his desire to reach Sasuke. Its actually been repeatedly reaffirmed that Sakura loves Sasuke. By Naruto, Yamato Kakashi and Sai agreeing, and Sakura proving their hypotheses right twice in 20 seconds.

That "reaffirmation" of Naruto being "in love" with Sakura has nothing whatsoever to do with post-437 Naruto, so the "despite Hinata's confession" has no base.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2010)

kyuubi425 said:


> Actually its been assumed by Sai that he liked Sakura way back before Fuuton Training because he was smiling while talking to Sakura after a successful mission, Naruto didn't "reaffirm" much more than his determination to make good on his promise to her, which when brought up in real time he brushed off as irrelevant to his desire to reach Sasuke. Its actually been repeatedly affirmed that Sakura loves Sasuke. By Naruto, Yamato Kakashi and Sai agreeing, and Sakura proving their hypotheses right twice in 20 seconds.
> 
> That "reaffirmation" of Naruto being "in love" with Sakura has nothing whatsoever to do with post-437 Naruto, so the "despite Hinata's confession" has no base.
> 
> Just sayin'.



Denial. No one's feelings have changed among Sasuke, Naruto, Hinata or Sakura. I know two of those scenarios don't fit with the way you want it to be, but that's been drilled into our heads more than enough that denying it is just ridiculous. You are ignoring what's inconvenient for you, something you complain people do with Sakura and Hinata, yet you do so yourself with Naruto.

What I also love is how Sai and Yamato all of a sudden have credibility again when talking about Sakura, when they were being blasted by you guys when talking about Naruto.


----------



## Kakugo (Jul 30, 2010)

Hinata missed you, Jizz. pek Time to stack up those dupe votes again.


----------



## Weak (Jul 30, 2010)

kyuubi425 said:


> Its actually been repeatedly reaffirmed that Sakura loves Sasuke.
> 
> That "reaffirmation" of Naruto being "in love" with Sakura has nothing whatsoever to do with post-437 Naruto, so the "despite Hinata's confession" has no base.


----------



## arc (Jul 30, 2010)

> All irrelevant really. Hair=/=Forehead as a reason for parrelel is seriously retarded. Fucking Lee had big eye brows, does that mean he should end up with Sakura since Sakura totally called him a hunk with big eye brows?


Now, now, don't be illogical. The hair and the forehead were the source of insecurity for which the girls were mocked. Lee was mocked and insecure for being weak, not his eyebrows. Missed the point there, my friend.
...fuck I can't believe I just responded here...
Well, ns fails, nh fails and neither Sakura nor Hinata are actually similar to Kushina and this is a load of bullshit.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 30, 2010)

Kushina didn't know what to say because she knew deep down that Naruto wouldn't be interested in women at all. If she was less homophobic, she would have told him to choose a girl like her or a guy like his dad.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jul 30, 2010)

How can it be Karin when Kushina said no weird ones? I think stealing someones clothes so you can do.... whatever with them, would constitute as weird.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 30, 2010)

Specter Von Baren said:


> How can it be Karin when Kushina said no weird ones? I think stealing someones clothes so you can do.... whatever with them, would constitute as weird.



             .


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 30, 2010)

That depends on your definition of weird.


----------



## Cold (Jul 30, 2010)

Specter Von Baren said:


> How can it be Karin when Kushina said no weird ones? I think stealing someones clothes so you can do.... whatever with them, would constitute as weird.



Karin is out 

She's a perv with bite marks all over her body.  

Karui is the only logical choice 

Or Temari.  Because why the hell not?   Temari is awesome like Kushina


----------



## RoseWhirlpool (Jul 30, 2010)

HannieGoreDoll said:


> kushina wont be disappointed if kishimoto doesn't want her to be....
> pairings are a load of crap really i bet in the end kishimoto is gonna troll us and make no pairing canon and just for the hell of it make naruto and sasuke have a good old "omi gawd ur mai speshul friend" bullshit speech to piss everyone off....damn fighting over pairs is like participating in the special olympics.



Damn if it's going to end up random like that he might as well make Naruto a priest or sage monk or somethin


----------



## scerpers (Jul 30, 2010)

I'd rather it be NaruMei.

Mei is one fine piece of work .


----------



## Kage (Jul 30, 2010)

oh lord it's even _stickied_ 

i contemplated going through all this but the first couple of pages is enough to get the gist of it. Jizz has been quite busy today 

so...what are the chances of kishi introducing a female more like kushina? because if motherly advice is suppose to determine end game none of these qualify


----------



## Judecious (Jul 30, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I'd rather it be NaruMei.
> 
> Mei is one fine piece of work .



does naruto like cougars tho


----------



## Kakugo (Jul 30, 2010)

kyuubi425 said:


> Actually its been assumed by Sai that he liked Sakura way back before Fuuton Training because he was smiling while talking to Sakura after a successful mission, Naruto didn't "reaffirm" much more than his determination to make good on his promise to her, which when brought up in real time he brushed off as irrelevant to his desire to reach Sasuke. Its actually been repeatedly reaffirmed that Sakura loves Sasuke. By Naruto, Yamato Kakashi and Sai agreeing, and Sakura proving their hypotheses right twice in 20 seconds.
> 
> That "reaffirmation" of Naruto being "in love" with Sakura has nothing whatsoever to do with post-437 Naruto, so the "despite Hinata's confession" has no base.
> 
> Just sayin'.



Keep denying it all you like.  Kishi deliberately chose to re-emphasize on Naruto's feelings towards Sakura and used Sai as his catalyst in doing so. Whether it be through a flashback or any other means is completely irrelevant, the fact remains that Kishi implemented it in the first place, and *after* 437 no less, reiterating to us that Naruto's romantic interest in Sakura has not changed. You've tried to use this baseless argument countless times before because you simply cannot accept the reality that Naruto doesn't have any remote romantic interest in Hinata, and Naruto still holds romantic interest in Sakura. Not like it fucking matters anyway at what point the flashback took place, the point is that it happened and there hasn't been a damn thing to suggest or insinuate that Naruto's feelings have changed in the least.

Thank you, come again.


----------



## UberDruid (Jul 30, 2010)

Anything but NaruSaku...

I rather see NaruGamatatsu.

It might just end up being Naruto x Harem.


----------



## HannieGoreDoll (Jul 30, 2010)

RoseWhirlpool said:


> Damn if it's going to end up random like that he might as well make Naruto a priest or sage monk or somethin


hahaha true...but kishimoto is just


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 30, 2010)

Kakugo said:


> Keep denying it all you like.  Kishi deliberately chose to re-emphasize on Naruto's feelings towards Sakura and used Sai as his catalyst in doing so. Whether it be through a flashback or any other means is completely irrelevant, the fact remains that Kishi implemented it in the first place, and *after* 437 no less, reiterating to us that Naruto's romantic interest in Sakura has not changed. You've tried to use this baseless argument countless times before because you simply cannot accept the reality that Naruto doesn't have any remote romantic interest in Hinata, and Naruto still holds romantic interest in Sakura. Not like it fucking matters anyway at what point the flashback took place, the point is that it happened and there hasn't been a damn thing to suggest or insinuate that Naruto's feelings have changed in the least.
> 
> Thank you, come again.



Why do you even attempt  You're wasting knowledge.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 30, 2010)

Some Similarities:
    * Ayame- no personality to compare to.
    * Sakura Haruno- Has 'red' hair.  Is outspoken and hits people, but for different reasons when compared to Kushina.  Comes off as tough.
    * Hinata Hyūga- Comes from an important clan, was kidnapped, and has determination... and long hair now that she's older.
    * Hana Inuzuka- Nothing like Kushina from what we've seen.
    * Karin- Has red hair.  Is outspoken and confident.  Was captured by the enemy.
    * Karui- Has red hair.  Is outspoken and confident.
    * Shiho- Nothing like Kushina from what we've seen.
    * Temari- Outspoken and confident.  A feminist. Has a tough-as-nails, domineering attitude she can back up softened by the mothering of those she cares about.
    * Tenten- Outspoken and confident.  A feminist.  Has a tough attitude she can back up softened by the worrying about those she cares for.
    * Ino Yamanaka- Outspoken and confident.  She's fended off bullies.  Has a tough attitude she can back up softened by the worrying about those she cares for.

Some Differences:
    * Ayame- no personality to compare to.
    * Sakura Haruno- Lacks confidence and resolve.  Weakened, rather than strengthened, by her emotions.  Manipulative.  Selfish. Superficial. Is hung up over a guy.
    * Hinata Hyūga- ... They are total opposites in most aspects that were not mentioned above.
    * Hana Inuzuka- Much calmer and more level-headed.
    * Karin- Perverse. Superficial. Is hung up over a guy.  Not trustworthy.  Selfish and manipulative.
    * Karui- Bitch.
    * Shiho- Is hung up over a guy.
    * Temari- Tends to side with the system even when she disagrees personally with it.
    * Tenten- Believes that an underdog can't hope to stand up against a genius.
    * Ino Yamanaka- Tends towards the superficial.


Amongst these girls INO comes off as the most like Kushina to me.



And for the Hell of it, I can't think of a single male character around Naruto's age that is a lot like Kushina:

Sasuke- lol.
Sai- nope.
Shikamaru- lol, no.
Shino- lol, no.
Omoi- no.
Kankuro- no way. He's a bit of a bully and Kushina beat the crap out of bullies.
Neji- ... Long hair?
Gaara- opinionated, stubborn jinchuuriki.
Kiba- outspoken and confident.
Choji- I can see a few similarities.
Lee- see above.
Jugo- see above.
Suigetsu- see above.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 30, 2010)

I can agree with a Harem ending.


----------



## Kakugo (Jul 30, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Why do you even attempt  You're wasting knowledge.



Because knowledge is power, and I'm feeling generous.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 30, 2010)

Kage said:


> oh lord it's even _stickied_
> 
> i contemplated going through all this but the first couple of pages is enough to get the gist of it. Jizz has been quite busy today
> 
> so...what are the chances of kishi introducing a female more like kushina? because if motherly advice is suppose to determine end game none of these qualify



Ino does and you know it tehe


----------



## SageModeMan (Jul 30, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> What a load of crap. I like how Naruto is the one expected to give up when Hinata and Sakura too have more than enough reason as well to drop their crushes.
> 
> You basically infer that Hinata and Sakura are so pathetic they couldn't go on without getting their guy.



Get real, If you can't see Naruto has matured to understand his own feelings enough to stop Sakura from acting like a fool towards him I guess it sucks for you.  Naruto thinks a heck of a lot more than most people give him credit for doing.  He quit pursuing Sakura's love overtly, instead showing the love a true friend, sticking to his word to bring Sasuke back if he could.  His will was so strong on this point that he convinced not only his fellow genin/chunin to help him, but finally it became a goal of the Leaf village to see if it was possible to recover Sasuke.   

Never inferred that either Sakura or Hinata couldn't go on, Sakura won't get in a relationship until either Sasuke returns(her desire) or is killed(her nightmare), (much like Lady Tsunade).  She has the strength to move on, but she has to have the will to do it. Which she demonstrates rarely. 

Hinata, if her love is spurned by Naruto, may find another relationship, but she would be like Naruto, always having the memory of the first crush.  

Whether it ends up being NarHin or NarSak, or some unforseen pairing, people have to realize Naruto has far deeper character than the top knuckle-headed ninja of the leaf village he once was called.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 30, 2010)

SakuNaruHina is the only good ending, all the fans would be funny.


----------



## Namikaze Naruto (Jul 30, 2010)

Naruto can choose whoever he wants since he can handle all of them at the same time..
Maybe it's time for us to see the complete "harem no jutsu",,


----------



## arc (Jul 30, 2010)

I think Ino wins this thread by a mile.


----------



## Nic (Jul 30, 2010)

cbfhfdxn said:


> All irrelevant really. Hair=/=Forehead as a reason for parrelel is seriously retarded. Fucking Lee had big eye brows, does that mean he should end up with Sakura since Sakura totally called him a hunk with big eye brows?
> 
> Except Kishimoto hates girls like Sakura.
> 
> Not in any shounen that has a female love interest after the main character first.



lol dupe.  At least try to make sense.  I mean you got to be quite bored to make 25 of these just to vote for a character. lol


----------



## Table (Jul 30, 2010)

I DO NOT APPROVE OF NARUSAKU


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 30, 2010)

Bloodshock said:


> *Except Naruto never said he loved her.
> *
> Naruto said, like hell, I can't even make a promise. Meaning he's not worthy of Sakura.



 


HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAH


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2010)

Sakura!

Hinata's too fat for Garuto.


----------



## Cold (Jul 30, 2010)

Jizz is like Madara man.  He influences stuff like this poll even though he was supposed to have been killed off(banned) long ago.

Jizz is NF's Madara.  Shaping current events and phasing through everyone's attempts to stop him.


----------



## Nic (Jul 30, 2010)

Specter Von Baren said:


> How can it be Karin when Kushina said no weird ones? I think stealing someones clothes so you can do.... whatever with them, would constitute as weird.



every girl is weird in a way.  Kishi was simply trying to pick apart Hinata's chances from the looks of it.


----------



## Kakugo (Jul 30, 2010)

Bloodshock said:


> Except Naruto never said he loved her.
> 
> Naruto said, like hell, I can't even make a promise. Meaning he's not worthy of Sakura.



Ok Jizz.  Naruto himself affirmed Sai's suspicions that he loves Sakura and even explained why he hasn't confessed to her yet, among other instances of his feelings being reaffirmed. 

Better hurry to the sticky poll again btw, Hinata needs you.


----------



## M4verick (Jul 30, 2010)

Ino is the clear winner in my mind.  A lil development and she will blow past all to the top spot.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2010)

Isn't Ino a clear winner for flings and cawk suckings.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 30, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAH



exactly


----------



## Kek (Jul 30, 2010)

Did somebody say Ino?


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 30, 2010)

Nothing is canon at this point. You people are getting your panties/diapers/boxers in a bunch over vague statements. How surprising.



			
				Bloodshock said:
			
		

> Don't know who Jizz is, but I'm sure you like a mouth full of his.


Right on schedule.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2010)

Crazereign said:


> I'd hit it.



You hit that while Naruto takes Sakura.


----------



## Weak (Jul 30, 2010)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Hinata's too fat for Garuto.



Fat? Come on man, she's gargantuan. Do you really think Konoha's destruction was Pain's doing? It was all Hinata. She was climbing a flight of stairs when her fat ass broke through the steps and she plummeted belly-flab first into the earth. Her undulating flesh smacked the ground so hard it caused a massive earthquake that absolutely demolished the village. That miserable tub of lard made a whole damned crater. Pain was so glad she saved him the trouble that he stabbed her in the gut and helped drain out some of that cookie dough.


----------



## Nic (Jul 30, 2010)

M4verick said:


> Ino is the clear winner in my mind.  A lil development and she will blow past all to the top spot.



well why not.  After all she seems to like Sasuke and Sai already.  Why not, naruto as well, now that he's famous and cool.


----------



## Bloodshock (Jul 30, 2010)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Naruto hits that while Sakura dies.


Fixed for truth.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2010)

> Don't know who Jizz is, but I'm sure you like a mouth full of his.



Yep. Definitely Jizz


----------



## Kek (Jul 30, 2010)

Jizz.

Stop.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2010)

Jizz will never stop. Jizz is eternal.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 30, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I find it funny how Minato is the first person to compliment Kushina on her hair and Naruto is the first to compliment Sakura on her forehead (even though she thinks it was Sasuke). Just my observation.



Actually, Ino was the first person to compliment Sakura's forehead. She called her 'cute'.


----------



## Koi (Jul 30, 2010)

No, it just means she likes i*c*st.  KushiNaru.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 30, 2010)

Sakura and Hinata would probably laugh at all of you thinking they'll get with Naruto when they are in the works of making a worldwide kunoichi orgy. And Naruko's not included


----------



## EvanNJames (Jul 30, 2010)

It must be movie night in Japan.


I wonder how much butter Kishi puts on his popcorn...



he's trolling, peoples!!!


Now, why is it when Kubo does this, it's the norm, but when Kishi does it "OZMFGdz! It's the word of our Savior -- Praise the Lord and Pass the Ammunition!"


Srsly, Kushina could be referring to either Sakura OR Hinata. You silly ass sheep.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 30, 2010)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Nothing is canon at this point. You people are getting your panties/diapers/boxers in a bunch over vague statements. How surprising.
> 
> .



this is NF.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 30, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Sakura and Hinata would probably laugh at all of you thinking they'll get with Naruto when they are in the works of making a worldwide kunoichi orgy. And Naruko's not included



SakuNaruHina or NarutoxHarem


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jul 30, 2010)

Jizz sure is persistent. I wonder why he/she is so obsess with NH and SS anyway.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2010)

Weak said:


> Fat? Come on man, she's gargantuan. Do you really think Konoha's destruction was Pain's doing? It was all Hinata. She was climbing a flight of stairs when her fat ass broke through through the steps and she plummeted belly-flab first into the earth. Her undulating flesh smacked the ground so hard it caused a massive earthquake that absolutely demolished the village. That miserable tub of lard made a whole damned crater. Pain was so glad she saved him the trouble that he stabbed her in the gut and helped drain out some of that cookie dough.



 Reps for you.



Bloodshock said:


> Fixed for truth.



Go away Jizz, owning you 3 years ago was enough.



Kek said:


> Jizz.
> 
> Stop.



At least he's left my section.


----------



## Bender (Jul 30, 2010)

All her efforts are in vain

Naruto X Sasuke is cannon


----------



## Bloodshock (Jul 30, 2010)

Who's Jizz?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2010)

Bloodshock said:


> Who's Jizz?



DEFINITELY JIZZ


----------



## Kek (Jul 30, 2010)

lol At this point I think Kizz is just doing it to stir up shit. If not... >~>



naruto the best said:


> SakuNaruHina or NarutoxHarem



Take out that guy in the center and you have yourself one hot ass pairing.


----------



## NRY Project (Jul 30, 2010)

why she didn't just mention a name
LOL


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 30, 2010)

Kushina wants Naruto's GF to be like her.

Kushina is dead.

Kushina supports necrophilia!


----------



## Judecious (Jul 30, 2010)

Kek said:


> lol At this point I think Kizz is just doing it to stir up shit. If not... >~>
> 
> 
> 
> Take out that guy in the center and you have yourself one hot ass pairing.



please


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 30, 2010)

Wait...wait...I had an epiphany! Tayuya will be ressurected and then NaruTayu will become canon! IT MAKES PERFECT SENSE! It cannot fail!


----------



## Hitt (Jul 30, 2010)

Kek said:


> lol At this point I think Kizz is just doing it to stir up shit. If not... >~>
> 
> 
> 
> Take out that guy in the center and you have yourself one hot ass pairing.



I have an even better version of that.  With lots of titties and wonderous things.

But I don't want to get banned for posting that here.  Go to gazby's wonderful Yuri fanclub thread in the adult fanclubs section to see it.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 30, 2010)

NRY Project said:


> why she didn't just mention a name
> LOL



Because she died 16 years ago and infants and zygotes don't have personalities. :ho


----------



## RainTree (Jul 30, 2010)

The minute I read Kushina was mentioning girls, I thought "OK, DON'T SAY ANYTHING, DON'T SAY ANYTHING", then she said not to choose the weird one and I was like "Oh, so this chapter does have flame war material".


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 30, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I'd rather it be NaruMei.
> 
> Mei is one fine piece of work .



Naruto is not man enough to handle Mei.

Then again... she likes them young...



naruto the best said:


> SakuInoHina is the only good ending, all the fans would be pleased.



Fixed.

Naruto is too busy wanking over Sasuke


----------



## Judecious (Jul 30, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> Naruto is not man enough to handle Mei.
> 
> Then again... she likes them young...
> 
> ...



Tajū Kage Bunshin no Jutsu ?


not for long gabzs


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Jul 30, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> What a load of crap. I like how Naruto is the one expected to give up when Hinata and Sakura too have more than enough reason as well to drop their crushes.
> 
> You basically infer that Hinata and Sakura are so pathetic they couldn't go on without getting their guy.



I typically don't get involved in pairing stuff, as it's stupid.  But when people like the guy you responded to fall back on "Naruto can grow out of his crush for Sakura", it ALWAYS makes me laugh.  

It's even stupider than the usual ridiculous pairing posts, not only for the reason that you stated, but because *these people honestly expect for the wishes of the MAIN CHARACTER to be overshadowed by the wishes of a side character.*  Why can't Hinata give up on Naruto? Or Sakura give up on Sasuke? Or Sasuke...oh wait, Sasuke doesn't give a darn.

For example, if Naruto does give up on Sakura and gets with Hinata, the wishes of the main character (Naruto wanting to be with Sakura) are made less important that the wishes of the side character (Hinata wanting to be with Naruto).

Now if say, Hinata gives up on being with Naruto, content with telling him her feelings, and Sakura realizes how much of an asshole Sasuke's become and decides she really does have feelings for Naruto...then Naruto gets to be with Sakura, i.e. the main character's wishes > side character's wishes.

If it comes down to the main character and a side character in a story, the main character's wants and desires typically win out.


----------



## Kage (Jul 30, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Ino does and you know it tehe



Ino fell in love with Mr.Popular. and not because he was some dork she really didn't like that ended up being not s'bad.

so no 



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Sakura!
> 
> Hinata's too fat for Garuto.


sakura is too ugly


----------



## Nic (Jul 30, 2010)

AlphaDragoon said:


> If it comes down to the main character and a side character in a story, the main character's wants and desires typically win out.



posters wishes overshadow those of the characters.  you should know this.   Anyways you're right and it goes for both shoujo and shonen.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2010)

Kage said:


> sakura is too ugly



People don't think much of Naruto, its a fit.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Jul 30, 2010)

AlphaDragoon said:


> If it comes down to the main character and a side character in a story, the main character's wants and desires typically win out.



THIS/


----------



## Kage (Jul 30, 2010)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> People don't think much of Naruto, its a fit.



well fuck them i do! 

so no oogly kai bai thnx !


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2010)

Kage said:


> well fuck them i do!
> 
> so no oogly kai bai thnx !



Naruto not ugly, Sakura ugly.  Well opposites do attract.


----------



## causesobad (Jul 30, 2010)

NaruHina obviously, with Naruto being the Kushina in the relationship, and Hinata being the Minato. 
And whose mother will agree upon a relationship where her son's girlfriend spends all day obsessing about a certain Uchiha? NaruSaku, no thanks.


----------



## Nic (Jul 30, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> Naruto is not man enough to handle Mei.
> 
> Then again... she likes them young...
> 
> ...



god, i can't wait for their fight to be over, so the wanking can die down. :/


----------



## Judecious (Jul 30, 2010)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Naruto not ugly, Sakura ugly.  Well opposites do attract.



Hinata is not fat, she has boobs


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2010)

causesobad said:


> NaruHina obviously, with Naruto being the Kushina in the relationship, and Hinata being the Minato.
> And whose mother will agree upon a relationship where her son's girlfriend spends all day obsessing about a certain Uchiha? NaruSaku, no thanks.



She probably stopped after she was almost killed. And then had her ass saved again my the messiah in orange.


----------



## Kage (Jul 30, 2010)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Naruto not ugly, Sakura ugly.  Well opposites do attract.



better. but still!





causesobad said:


> lol bias~
> And whose mother will agree upon a relationship where her son's girlfriend spends all day obsessing about a certain Uchiha? NaruSaku, no thanks.



fixed for you.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2010)

Kage said:


> better. but still!



Still, I won.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2010)

causesobad said:


> NaruHina obviously, with Naruto being the Kushina in the relationship, and Hinata being the Minato.



Because Hinata is obviously an example of a cool, confident and charismatic leader figure...pfft.


----------



## Kage (Jul 30, 2010)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Still, I won.



there are no winners in a pairing thread.

quite the contrary in fact


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 30, 2010)

Do whatever the main character wants, regardless of what other characters want.

That's healthy 



Nic said:


> god, i can't wait for their fight to be over, so the wanking can die down. :/



It will never die.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 30, 2010)

Kage said:


> Ino fell in love with Mr.Popular. and not because he was some dork she really didn't like that ended up being not s'bad.



Kushina said similar to her not similar love story, I mean c'mon now ffs


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2010)

Kage said:


> there are no winners in a pairing thread.
> 
> quite the contrary in fact



I agree. 

I'll laugh so hard if no pairing comes true by the end.


----------



## Kage (Jul 30, 2010)

shouldn't this be merged with the other one?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 30, 2010)

It might die down if he was locked in a room with Samui. I'm just sayin.


----------



## Almaseti (Jul 30, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Because Hinata is obviously an example of a cool, confident and charismatic leader figure...pfft.



It wasn't coolness, charisma or leadership that made Kushina fall for Minato.  It was how he saw something about herself that she'd seen as a weakness as a strength, making her like it (and herself) more in the process.  

Saving her life probably didn't hurt either. Or him being a good foil and balance, personality-wise.


----------



## Nic (Jul 30, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> Do whatever the main character wants, regardless of what other characters want.
> 
> That's healthy
> 
> ...



yeah it won't, but at least it should be better once Naruto isn't chasing the guy across the whole world.  Well I hope anyways.


----------



## Nic (Jul 30, 2010)

Almaseti said:


> It wasn't coolness, charisma or leadership that made Kushina fall for Minato.  It was how he saw something about herself that she'd seen as a weakness as a strength, making her like it (and herself) more in the process.
> 
> Saving her life probably didn't hurt either.



Naruto tells Sakura he likes her forehead.  Minato tells Kushina he likes her hair.  Well I know where kishi is going with this one.


----------



## Kage (Jul 30, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Kushina said similar to her not similar love story, I mean c'mon now ffs



Ino's got the long hair.

/similarities 



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I agree.
> 
> I'll laugh so hard if no pairing comes true by the end.





laugh and rejoice. there was hope for kishi after all <3


----------



## Kakugo (Jul 30, 2010)

causesobad said:


> NaruHina obviously, with Naruto being the Kushina in the relationship, *and Hinata being the Minato*.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 30, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> It might die down if he was locked in a room with Samui. I'm just sayin.


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Jul 30, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> Do whatever the main character wants, regardless of what other characters want.
> 
> That's healthy



Be salty about it all you want, Gabby...but it's been true in anime/manga/books/TV for years.


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Jul 30, 2010)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I agree.
> 
> I'll laugh so hard if no pairing comes true by the end.



This is most likely what will happen anyway, so prepare to laugh.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2010)

Almaseti said:


> It wasn't coolness, charisma or leadership that made Kushina fall for Minato.  It was how he saw something about herself that she'd seen as a weakness as a strength, making her like it (and herself) more in the process.
> 
> Saving her life probably didn't hurt either. Or him being a good foil and balance, personality-wise.



Way to miss the point of the comparison between the two pairs. She was referring to the relationship, as in, it having already been established. Not the why or how it got there. Anyways, are you really trying to defend the notion that NaruHina is a parallel to Minato/Kushina?

She claims Hinata would be the Minato of the relationship, while Naruto would be the Kushina. Naruto has already been stated to be personality-wise similar to Kushina, I think you can put two-and-two together and realize what's being inferred when Minato is brought up as a comparison.

So again, Hinata and Minato are nothing at all alike. The comparison is ridiculous either way.


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jul 30, 2010)

Kushina would approve of whoever Naruto would choose..as long as she didn't feel that they we're her definition of a "weird girl".. The question is..what's _Kushina's_ definition of a "weird girl"?


----------



## Almaseti (Jul 30, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Way to miss the point of the comparison between the two pairs. She was referring to the relationship, as in, it having already been established. Not the why or how it got there. Anyways, are you really trying to defend the notion that NaruHina is a parallel to Minato/Kushina?
> 
> She claims Hinata would be the Minato of the relationship, while Naruto would be the Kushina. Naruto has already been stated to be personality-wise similar to Kushina, I think you can put two-and-two together when Minato is brought up as a comparison.
> 
> So again, Hinata and Minato are nothing at all alike. The comparison is ridiculous.



Hinata doesn't have to be exactly like Minato for there to be some similarities between how Minato and Kushina relate and how Hinata and Naruto relate. Not "parallel," a term that gets thrown around so much it barely has any meaning at all, but some important similarities.  Hinata liking how Naruto never gave up despite failing a lot/being considered a loser isn't _that_ different from Minato liking Kushina's crazy tomato hair, considering how both Naruto and Kushina were kinda sensitive about it at one point.  People don't need to be clones to have things in common.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2010)

Almaseti said:


> Hinata doesn't have to be exactly like Minato for there to be some similarities between how Minato and Kushina relate and how Hinata and Naruto relate. Not "parallel," a term that gets thrown around so much it barely has any meaning at all, but some important similarities.



Hinata barely has anything in common with Minato though, and the way Naruto and Hinata relate and the way Minato and Kushina relate are minute at best and something any other pair could and have tried to do cling to for the sake of their OTP, much like you are doing now. 



> Hinata liking how Naruto never gave up despite failing a lot/being considered a loser isn't that different from Minato liking Kushina's crazy tomato hair, considering how both Naruto and Kushina were kinda sensitive about it at one point.  People don't need to be clones to have things in common.



That's not similar at all. They don't need to be clones, but there needs to be enough in common, there isn't. Hinata does not enough in common with Minato. When one describes Minato, the first person that comes to mind definitely is not Hinata. She's one of the last people to come to mind as a matter of fact. 

Naruto being the product of the pair is the only whom could be accurately compared to either of his parents. Naruto is the one that comes to mind when Minato and Kushina are described other than themselves. Within the story and regarding the readers.


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jul 30, 2010)

Almaseti said:


> Hinata doesn't have to be exactly like Minato for there to be some similarities between how Minato and Kushina relate and how Hinata and Naruto relate. Not "parallel," a term that gets thrown around so much it barely has any meaning at all, but some important similarities.  Hinata liking how Naruto never gave up despite failing a lot/being considered a loser isn't _that_ different from Minato liking Kushina's crazy tomato hair, considering how both Naruto and Kushina were kinda sensitive about it at one point.  People don't need to be clones to have things in common.



There's also how both Hinata and Minato are exceptionally kind, quiet, reserved. Kushina and Minato were basically a couple of opposites: Extrovert and Introvert. I believe that's what is drawn to a comparison to NaruHina, the ExtrovertxIntrovert aspect.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2010)

Alexdhamp said:


> There's also how both Hinata and Minato are exceptionally kind, quiet, reserved. Kushina and Minato were basically a couple of opposites: Extrovert and Introvert. I believe that's what is drawn to a comparison to NaruHina, the ExtrovertxIntrovert aspect.



Jiraiya stated Minato was much like Naruto as a child. He wasn't an introvert, and he was as has been repeatedly described, a cool and confident guy whom was very popular with and admired by the villagers by the time of adulthood. He matured from a kid like Naruto into the Hokage people know him as by the time the story began.

Comparing him to Hinata merely for NH's sake. What an insult to his character...


----------



## socomberetta (Jul 30, 2010)

Kishi's made it clear as day as to which girls Naruto will choose between to be his mate.

Hinata - Weird.

Sakura - Similar to Kushina.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2010)

Goddammit.


----------



## Kage (Jul 30, 2010)

Seto you so crazy.

let them have their cake and eat it too.

the cake is a lie anyway.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Jul 30, 2010)

Why do you care so much. If any one's like Kushina its Karin.


I personally prefer Temari >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Sakura/Hinata


Hey you may never know when politics arranges marriages between two countries for greater relations


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jul 30, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> *Jiraiya stated Minato was much like Naruto as a child.* He wasn't an introvert, and he was as has been repeatedly described, a cool and confident guy whom was very popular with and admired by the villagers by the time of adulthood. He matured from a kid like Naruto into the Hokage people know him as by the time the story began.
> 
> Comparing him to Hinata merely for NH's sake. What an insult to his character...



What? Where? And it seems you don't know what an


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2010)

Kage said:


> Seto you so crazy.
> 
> let them have their cake and eat it too.
> 
> the cake is a lie anyway.



I know. It's just...Minato being like Hinata...where do people get this from?


----------



## Kakugo (Jul 30, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I know. It's just...Minato being like Hinata...where do people get this from?



Wait, what?


----------



## Hitt (Jul 30, 2010)

AlphaDragoon said:


> Be salty about it all you want, Gabby...but it's been true in anime/manga/books/TV for years.



And that extends to the story in general too.

What about Kiba's wants and desires?  Or hell, what's Shino up to these days?  

Is Shiho currently experimenting with some new "toys" when thinking about Shikamaru?

Side characters matter for shit, especially since Kishi started part II.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 30, 2010)

YMICrazy said:


> idk imo Sakura is pretty weird too but not as much as Hinata. I doubt he ever had a chance with Hinata since they keep it in the family. Still lol, pairings



Lol do you think the clan will object having Hinata paired with the guy who defeated PAIN and who know is a perfect Jin and between the top 5 most powerful dudes in Narutoverse? And that only taking in count what he has, imagine at the end of the manga when he could end up beign Rikudou-level.

Unless the clan prefers lame Byakugan to awesome Naruto's genes and that mixed with Byakugan may end up in a totally new doujutsu.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 30, 2010)

What Kushina meant was that Naruto ought to find a girl who loves him as much as she does. She wants him to be with someone who loves him, trusts him, and will fight for him, and someone he can do the same for. I seriously doubt she meant "Find someone with the same personality as me!" or "Find someone who looks like me!" 

She meant "Find someone who loves you as much as I do." Who you/Kishi decide/want this to be/is doesn't matter.

Leave it to NF to take a statement like that and turn it into some shallow pairing comment. However ditzy Kushina may be, her parting words to her son about love are not going to be some shit like "date a girl who acts like me lol". They're going to be "Find someone who truly loves you." 

Give the woman some credit.


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jul 30, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I know. It's just...Minato being like Hinata...where do people get this from?



I love how you conveniently ignore what I said(and the link). You realize introverts are the kind to prefer thought over action, right? Again, you don't need to be shy to be an introvert. And you didn't show me any proof that Jiraiya said that..he said that Naruto was like Minato only _in looks_, not personality..


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2010)

^Looks like someone jumped the gun.



Alexdhamp said:


> What? Where? And it seems you don't know what an



Well, he specifically stated Naruto resembled him in a funny way, so I'll concede on that. Other than that though, you are really clinging to whatever you can here. We already know he too had a desire to be acknowledged by the villagers and to become a great Hokage, and as has been stated already, Minato was described as a charismatic person with strong leadership qualities; he was admired by and popular with the villagers. They looked up to him and depended on him as a strong leader. All that is not achieved by being an introvert, and all of it points away from the claims of him being one.


----------



## Kage (Jul 30, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I know. It's just...Minato being like Hinata...where do people get this from?



if i knew and i told you i doubt it would rid you of your befuddlement.


----------



## Hitt (Jul 30, 2010)

PikaCheeka said:


> What Kushina meant was that Naruto ought to find a girl who loves him as much as she does.



No no no.

It means what she says.  Find someone similar in personality to her, that's what she meant.

Granted, I never heard of a mother saying something like this to her child.  She might say "stay away from skank ass hoes", but "she must match me"?  VERY odd request.

Not that mothers don't have their preferences to who her children should go with.  Oh they do and with passion.

The ONLY reason I can see from such a weird request is to draw parallels into what crop of girls Naruto is looking into now.  Is Sakura exactly like Kushina?  Fuck no, why would Naruto want that?  Is this Oedipus Rex or some shit?  Sakura has some Kushina attributes for sure, that fiery temper being one very well known, but hardly an exact match, which as I said is not something Naruto wants anyway.

Oh, and it just so happens that Sakura is who Naruto really likes.  How convenient.

Kishi trolls the pairings again!  One fucking sentence trumps the entire rest of the chapter with the epic deaths of Naruto's father and mother.  This thread is ultimate proof that pairings run this forum.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 30, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> Do whatever the main character wants, regardless of what other characters want.
> 
> That's healthy
> 
> ...



this is the Avatar fandom but 4xs worst


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Jul 30, 2010)

PikaCheeka said:


> What Kushina meant was that Naruto ought to find a girl who loves him as much as she does. She wants him to be with someone who loves him, trusts him, and will fight for him, and someone he can do the same for. I seriously doubt she meant "Find someone with the same personality as me!" or "Find someone who looks like me!"
> 
> She meant "Find someone who loves you as much as I do." Who you/Kishi decide/want this to be/is doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


LOL, reading way too much into it.

She actually meant "find someone who acts like she does".


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2010)

I think PikaCheeka is right, but it seems some of you guys refuse "give up the ghost" merely for the sake of your OTP.


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jul 30, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> ^Looks like someone jumped the gun.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he specifically stated Naruto resembled him in a funny way, so I'll concede on that. Other than that though, you are really clinging to whatever you can here. We already know he too had a desire to be acknowledged by the villagers and to become a great Hokage, and as has been stated already, Minato was described as a charismatic person with strong leadership qualities; he was admired by and popular with the villagers. They looked up to him and depended on him as a strong leader. *All that is not achieved by being an introvert, and all of it points away from the claims of him being one.*



Wow..what part about "introverts preferring thought over action" or "not necessarily needing to be shy" didn't you get? Did you even read that article I linked to?


----------



## Kage (Jul 30, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> this is the Avatar fandom but 4xs worst



i never understood that though. who _couldn't_ see kaatang coming from a mile away? same with HP. not with Harry x Ginny cause that was shit but Ron x Hermione was obvious to me after book 3.

in Naruto kishi trolls them all and the puppets dance~


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Jul 30, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I think PikaCheeka is right, but it seems some of you guys refuse "give up the ghost" merely for the sake of your OTP.



Not really, I don't give a darn about pairings. But it's a shounen manga, and things in a shounen are almost always the "take them at face value" with no inner hidden meaning.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2010)

Alexdhamp said:


> Wow..what part about "introverts preferring thought over action" or "not necessarily needing to be shy" didn't you get? Did you even read that article I linked to?



I did, and again, you are clinging to any minute similarity you can. We agree he's not shy. Almost nothing at all points to him being an introvert either. Nearly all we know of him HEAVILY leans the opposite. 

Minato IS (or more accurately was) a man of action, but he had tact and played them out to get the best results out of them too. Also, that trait you cited is not exclusive to introverts.


----------



## Hitt (Jul 30, 2010)

AlphaDragoon said:


> Not really, I don't give a darn about pairings. But it's a shounen manga, and things in a shounen are almost always the "take them at face value" with no inner hidden meaning.



You gotta admit though, for a "traditional shoenen", which Naruto surely is, it sure has a lot of romantic elements.  Way more than you'd traditionally expect.

We've had TWO love confessions in the story, SO far, and a third FAKE one.  We essentially have a love dodecahedron forming here almost. Kishi is going to break some kind of record here with all this stuff.  Even shoujos would be like "damn man, tone it down!"

Romance is a part of this story whether people like it or not.  Kishi has more than convinced me by now he figures it's important to the story.  So expect more nonsense like this... *especially when Sakura shows up again!!*


----------



## theamazingfish (Jul 30, 2010)

*Naruto loves and will pick hinata.. details inside.*

 Uploaded with


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 30, 2010)

It's not very important to the author if you realize the way in which he writes/treats it. Most of it's there for drama, maybe of plot device, maybe for fanservice - either way, he doesn't just do it because he cares. He proclaimed that he has trouble writing it, therefore why would he purposely want to integrate it into the story for any other reason than those listed above?


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 30, 2010)

Weird. Why didn't he answer those tits after 437?


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jul 30, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I did, and again, you are clinging to any minute similarity you can. We agree he's not shy. Almost nothing at all points to him being an introvert either. Nearly all we know of him HEAVILY leans the opposite.
> 
> Minato IS (or more accurately was) a man of action, but he had tact and played them out to get the best results out of them too. Also, that trait you cited is not exclusive to introverts.



Wait...man of action? Didn't his battle against Madara seem to show that he was the type to constantly think first and then act(unless he had to act now, like when Madara grabbed newborn Naruto)? He's not like his son who prefers action over thought unless he has to strategize.

Hell, I'm not even saying that they're the same kind of introvert as Hinata is obviously _far_ more one than he is.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jul 30, 2010)

Anyone else seeing some nice yuri up there? :ho


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 30, 2010)

If you look around the finale, you could see some possible Zutara. Of course this is the ending of the series . If you watch the series in it's entirety, Kataang was as obvious as sunlight. Not to mention, the creators didn't hold Zutara in high regard ... it wasn't rocket science.

Dunno about HP. Never cared about all that.

Kishi's a weird one, he hasn't proclaimed to have a personal preference for any pairing and he likes to fuck with people, so you never truly know with him. But when you start comparing Sasuke and Naruto's fling with everyone elses, lmao - that's when you can see what he likes and what he doesn't. :<


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks Seto Kaiba, for understanding what I was getting at.



AlphaDragoon said:


> LOL, reading way too much into it.
> 
> She actually meant "find someone who acts like she does".



Au contraire. The ones reading way too much into it are the ones who are taking a line such as "Try to find someone like your mother" and attempting to OMG PROVE that it supports their OTP.

I read it as it was stated. Women want their children to end up with someone who loves them. That's what it comes down to. Kushina might say "I don't like the way she treats you." but she's not going to say "I don't like how she doesn't act like me." I don't even like Kushina, but even I can recognize that she's not that much of a bitch.

And as quite a few people have mentioned, none of the girls here act just like her. You can say Sakura has a bad temper like Kushina (along with 75% of the girls in the series) or that Hinata protected him at the near-cost of her life as Kushina did (as did one or two other girls) or that Karin has red hair as Kushina does (as do other girls) or whatever vague connection you want. But what else do these girls have in common with her? Not much. What does this mean? 

It means this was not a pairing comment. 

Anyone who is taking it as such is reading too much into it. Saying a woman wants her child to find someone who loves him as she does isn't reading too much into it. All I gotta say is...Better luck next time, shippers!


----------



## Kakugo (Jul 30, 2010)

Alexdhamp said:


> Wait...man of action? Didn't his battle against Madara seem to show that he was the type to constantly think first and then act(unless he had to act now, like when Madara grabbed newborn Naruto)? He's not like his son who prefers action over thought unless he has to strategize.
> 
> Hell, I'm not even saying that they're the same kind of introvert as Hinata is obviously _far_ more one than he is.



...

Why are you trying so hard to twist what he meant by a "man of action"? A man of action isn't someone who senselessly acts without rationalizing. Obviously Minato is the type to come up with strategies; isn't that what a "man of action" entails?

Plus, how the fuck is Minato introverted? And what relevance does it have to this thread, I wonder?


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 30, 2010)

Lies because dat ass > boobies.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 30, 2010)

uh-huh**


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Jul 30, 2010)

PikaCheeka said:


> Au contraire. The ones reading way too much into it are the ones who are taking a line such as "Try to find someone like your mother" and attempting to OMG PROVE that it supports their OTP.
> 
> I read it like it was. Women want their children to end up with someone who loves them. That's what it comes down to. Kushina might say "I don't like the way she treats you." but she's not going to say "I don't like how she doesn't act like me." I don't even like Kushina, but even I can recognize that she's not that much of a bitch.
> 
> ...




Once again, shounen is typically as subtle as a brick thrown at plate glass.  So the implication that she said "find a girl who's like me", but meant "find someone who loves you" is a lot less likely than "find a girl who's like me" meaning well, "find a girl who's like me".  If she meant that she would have said, "find someone who loves you".  LOL shounen.

I can understand wanting to diss shippers (because it's fun), but in this case you've got no ammo, bucko.  As much as it sucks, Kushina gave shippers ammo for pairing war #8,012,000,000. That's all.


----------



## Lucrecia (Jul 30, 2010)

With all these development and screentime Narusaku has it still needs MinaKushi for help? That's sad. Fail pairing is fail.



Nic said:


> Naruto tells Sakura he likes her forehead.  Minato tells Kushina he likes her hair.  Well I know where kishi is going with this one.



Naruto as _Sasuke_.

Oh Sasuke, what would Narusaku do without you?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 30, 2010)

22 pages and still counting. Keep it up guys.

And just lol at the Hinata=Minato comparisons.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jul 30, 2010)

ind4shitstorm&lock


----------



## Neomaster121 (Jul 30, 2010)

naruto is like his mum 
hinata seems to be like naruto's dad Quite and she thought he was a bit weak

Minato saved narutos mum
Hinita tried to save naruto

naruto and hinita


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jul 30, 2010)

Kakugo said:


> ...
> 
> Why are you trying so hard to twist what he meant by a "man of action"? A man of action isn't someone who senselessly acts without rationalizing. Obviously Minato is the type to come up with strategies; isn't that what a "man of action" entails?
> 
> Plus, how the fuck is Minato introverted? And what relevance does it have to this thread, I wonder?




You know..I bet if I tried to categorize Shika as an introvert(which he is), I bet you guys wouldn't be so adamantly fighting against me...I wonder why?


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 30, 2010)

lol pairing-wanking again.

Too bad Sakura doesn't love him


----------



## kubik (Jul 30, 2010)

Minato = Hinata?
Since when nh needed a fucking parallel?
 don't troll people, it's not nice 



			
				PikaCheeka said:
			
		

> I read it as it was stated. Women want their children to end up with  someone who loves them.


This, of course


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Jul 30, 2010)

Kage said:


> i never understood that though. who _couldn't_ see kaatang coming from a mile away? same with HP. not with Harry x Ginny cause that was shit but Ron x Hermione was obvious to me after book 3.
> 
> in Naruto kishi trolls them all and the puppets dance~



Harry/Ginny really was the highest form of half-assed garbage.

*liked Luna*


----------



## Kakugo (Jul 30, 2010)

Alexdhamp said:


> You know..I bet if I tried to categorize Shika as an introvert(which he is), I bet you guys wouldn't be so adamantly fighting against me...I wonder why?



I seriously don't know what your talking about.  Who is being adamant here, and what relevance does Minato being introverted and a "man of action" have to this thread? Is it because you're trying to equate Hinata to Minato in some fashion?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 30, 2010)

You mean a girl with a personality complete opposite of his Mom ?


----------



## Marsala (Jul 30, 2010)

If Naruto breaks his mom's advice, it will be the part about picking a woman instead of a man, not the part about choosing a woman like her.


----------



## Kage (Jul 30, 2010)

fascinating.

it's a wonder why naruhina has yet to be canon.


----------



## RikodouGai (Jul 30, 2010)

Demtits.


----------



## Mihael (Jul 30, 2010)

I like french fries.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 30, 2010)

First of all,this is pairing wars:



I hate parallels (even for my own pairings) but Kushina,honey what have you done?

In this manga canon weirdos are Hinata (confirmed by Naruto),Sakura and Ino (confirmed by Kishi,Shikamaru and fandom)

If Naruto will end up someone like his mum,it is gonna be Karin or TenTen.Especially Tenten because her nindou and characterization is so alike with Kushina.Even more than Sakura or Hinata.










Or this movie girl.


----------



## PerfectFlaw (Jul 30, 2010)

More fuel for the war. 

*Don't be a fussy eater:* The man lives off of Ramen.

*Go to sleep early and bathe everyday:* Unknown

*Make real friends you can trust:*From his two closest friends, one is willing to use his feelings against him and the other wants to kill him.

*Study your Ninjitsu:* Naruto doesn't know much Ninjitsu.

*Listen to your teachers:* Naruto slept or skipped most of school.

*Watch out for Jiraiya:* Jiraiya became Naruto's closest teacher and rubbed off on him, for better or worse.

*Avoid the three shinobi vices:* Possibly the only advice Naruto followed.

*Don't pick a weird girl:* The only girl to tell Naruto she loved him (and mean it) is pretty weird.

As you can see, Naruto messed up almost the whole list and reason dictates he'll go against Mom's wishes again. This is an obvious troll by Kishi but it's not so obvious as to which fandom is getting trolled.

Though theres more evidence of Naruto ending up with Sasuke than anyone.


----------



## theamazingfish (Jul 30, 2010)

Kage said:


> fascinating.
> 
> it's a wonder why naruhina has yet to be canon.



I know right? 

also on a more logical note.. his mom didnt mean pick a personality like hers.. she wants him to pick a woman who is capable of loving something with all her heart. and also willing to sacrifice anything for that love.

and hinata is everything like that.

People are much to literal with his moms quotes. she simply wants naruto to love someone who is capable of loving with every fiber of her existence. and that in a nutshell is hinata..

she was weird when she was a kid.. now that shes all growed up with super hawt knockers she is not weird. not to mention her old quote of "I nearly went down the wrong path but you saved me" pretty much says that she knows she was different and a quitter.. but she saved herself thanks to him..


So ya.. in short anyone who does not support hinata can suck it. cause those boobies deserve to be narutos wifey. plain and simple.


----------



## americaoffline (Jul 30, 2010)

LovelyComplex said:


> Kushina is like Naruto. Maybe Naruto will end up sleeping with his clone?


like some sort of....

NaruNaru?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 30, 2010)

NaruKari or NaruTen is offically canon to me.

Sakura alike Kushina? My ass.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 30, 2010)

you shouldnt have made this thread.


----------



## Kage (Jul 30, 2010)

AlphaDragoon said:


> Harry/Ginny really was the highest form of half-assed garbage.
> 
> *liked Luna*



you're preaching to the choir here bub 

aww Harry x Luna would have been cute 

i never considered serious romantic prospects for Harry after his fling with cho tbh.


----------



## N120 (Jul 30, 2010)

@firstmoon: exacta.

even thinking of comparing the two would automatically count as an insult towards kushina.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 30, 2010)

N120 said:


> @firstmoon: exacta.
> 
> even thinking of comparing the two would automatically count as an insult towards kushina.



more like we shouldnt compare her to any of the girls

kishi is teasing all this people, and they are falling for it.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 30, 2010)

You know, Naruto isn't the one trying to grope Hinata's tits in that picture...


----------



## Judecious (Jul 30, 2010)

or maybe kishi wasnt hinting at any pairings


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Jul 30, 2010)

As long as it is not sakura its fine.


----------



## Bart (Jul 30, 2010)

People are reading this wrong 

She spoke of friends.

_"... try to find someone like your mother *and as for women*..."_

Clearly he already found a friend like his mother - Sakura.

But the women is not stated, yet so obviously Hinata.


----------



## Hokuto (Jul 30, 2010)

No. Sakura will pick Hinata.


----------



## Addy (Jul 30, 2010)

Nic said:


> god, i can't wait for their fight to be over, so the wanking can die down. :/



and who said that sasuke vs naruto is gonna stop the wanking   kishi may as well continue sasuke's hatred or give sasuke another reason to get away from konoha. and naruto wanks again.


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jul 30, 2010)

Kakugo said:


> *I seriously don't know what your talking about.*  Who is being adamant here, and what relevance does Minato being introverted and a "man of action" have to this thread? Is it because you're trying to equate Hinata to Minato in some fashion?



And thus is the root of the problem...  Nope, Minato=/=Hinata.._obviously_..just explaining something about why some might support the introvertxextrovert _similarity_. But apparently no one knows what an introvert is and that being shy, while being a commonality, is _not_ a core aspect of being one.



naruto the best said:


> or maybe kishi wasnt hinting at any pairings



This.. A mother can't even impart some final words of motherly wisdom without it being some kind of "hint".


----------



## TadloS (Jul 30, 2010)

Sure are many delusional people gathered here. It's obvious that Kushina would approve Sakura more. 

Either way, Naruto not gonna end up with anyone in the end. In fact, there's high possibility that Naruto will die.


----------



## Lovebox (Jul 30, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> *munches on egg rolls.*This is amusing to me. But, if people are gonna grasp at someone who is the complete opposite of Kushina, Samui. Think about it.



Shit, why didn't I think of this one. Samui seems cool and collected, has those squinty cat eyes like Minato, is a leader.  

Maybe SamuixKarui are the secret pairing MinaKush are supposed to hint at  Fiery redhead and a calm blonde. eh? ehhhh?

The Ino with her hairpin thing is great too. I'm cracking up reading through this thread xD


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 30, 2010)

> Kushina wants Naruto's GF to be like her...


in that case it have to be Naruto->Karin, 

but current pairing is Hinata-> Naruto->Sakura->Sasuke
+Karin->Sasuke.

i think that pairing will be resolved by sasuke(Karin/Sakura).


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 30, 2010)

Lovebox said:


> Shit, why didn't I think of this one. Samui seems cool and collected, has those squinty cat eyes like Minato, is a leader.
> 
> Maybe SamuixKarui are the secret pairing MinaKush are supposed to hint at  Fiery redhead and a calm blonde. eh? ehhhh?
> 
> The Ino with her hairpin thing is great too. I'm cracking up reading through this thread xD



Kushina supports yuri? I love her even more now.(if that's possible of course )


----------



## Lovebox (Jul 30, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> Kushina supports yuri? I love her even more now.(if that's possible of course )



Not where I was going with the pairing parallels, but Kushina supporting yuri is good too 

Maybe she was hoping for more hawt Uchiha women when she thought Mikoto had a girl


----------



## Aiden86 (Jul 30, 2010)

You can't compare Kushina with Suckura

Kushina is much much better than that excuse for a human being​


----------



## Kiss (Jul 30, 2010)

NaruKarin is coming?


----------



## AceBizzle (Jul 30, 2010)

NaruTen or NaruHina! That is all


----------



## JK47 (Jul 30, 2010)

Well this much is obvious, Kishi was foreshadowing Naruto and Hinata or Sakura, which one is debatable, there is no definitive answer from this chapter. I have no interest in pairings but this just occurred to me while in the shower.



Half of what Kushina said Naruto done the opposite, and the other half he did as she said.

Things he did the opposite of:

1. "Don't be a fussy eater"
2. "Take your bath every day" I really don't think Naruto has a bath every day.
3. "Make sure you listen to the teachers at the academy"
4. "Save what you earn from missions"

Things he did do that Kushina said:

1. "Eat a lot and grow up to be a big boy"
2. "Go to bed early and sleep well" The early part is unknown I suppose
3. "Make friends"
4. "No drinking alcohol until your 20"

Kushina then goes on to say you will want a girlfriend some day, this for me is enough to know that at some point Kishimoto will be pairing Naruto with some one.

*"Just try not to pick a weird one"*

This is where it's left for speculation. It comes down to Sakura as the obvious choice for some one with a personality like his mother. Then you have Hinata who I'm pretty sure is the kind of 'weird' Kushina talked about. Considering all the things she told Naruto were almost 50/50 in terms of actually doing them, the same can be said for her last wish. Really, it was always going to be Sakura or Hinata, we all know that. This chapter for me just confirms that at some point Kishi will being doing this. It does not confirm who the girlfriend will be though so argue about it all you want.

I just wanted to type that out. 

Interesting thought just occurred. Kushina was from another village, maybe Naruto will emulate his dad in this way and there is only one person who I can think of that fits in, karui.


----------



## antikubik (Jul 30, 2010)

> Then you have Hinata who I'm pretty sure is the kind of 'weird' Kushina  talked about.


How about, no.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 30, 2010)

Karui would be too awesome for this manga. Love the idea, but Kishi would never try it.

_"So, how did you meet your wife?"

"Well, she was beating the shit out of me..."_


----------



## AceBizzle (Jul 30, 2010)

Get with it or GTFO!


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jul 30, 2010)

I highly doubt Hinata was the kind of weird _Kushina_ was talking about. Consider from a mother's point of view, what kind of "weird" girls would she want her son to be wary of? That and Naruto already stated that he didn't think Hinata was weird anymore after the Chuunin Exam(Proud Failure scene). 

I also think she didn't mean find a "woman that acts/looks/etc like me"..as that's not something a mom would say..however "find a woman that's good, kind, and truly loves you as I do" makes far more sense coming from a mother.


----------



## antikubik (Jul 30, 2010)

Naruto *did* fall for a girl who is like his mother while at the same time ignoring the weird one.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 30, 2010)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Even she cant stop the homolust with Sasuke.





True words 
+rep

on topic: I'm glad she supports NaruSaku (finally), it was getting trolled to no end


----------



## Hobbes (Jul 30, 2010)

JK47 said:


> Well this much is obvious, Kishi was foreshadowing Naruto and Hinata or Sakura, which one is debatable, there is no definitive answer from this chapter. I have no interest in pairings but this just occurred to me while in the shower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A post displaying reading comprehension rather than the usual brand of revisionist propaganda.  I applaud you sir.

On the one hand, I think the exchange was amusing since I'd better a dollar to a doughnut that Naruto has failed miserably (but with style as evidenced by over 500 chapters of manga) on his mother's to do list, save for the friends, I fail to see how he'd get the non-weird girlfriend thing right.  If you're a Hinata is weird shipper anyway.

Not to mention it adds an element of poetry to him telling Hinata he thought she was dark and weird, but that he liked people like her.  The irony! 

Gives new meaning to your mother turning over in her grave.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## Alexdhamp (Jul 30, 2010)

antikubik said:


> Naruto *did* fall for a girl who is like his mother while at the same time ignoring the weird one.



Only problem with that...is that the manga hasn't stated in any way that Sakura is like Kushina(because she's not) or drawn a canon comparison(but Sakura _has_ been likened to Tsunade)...and as I said above, Hinata is no longer considered "weird", either. So...this chapter has sunk both NaruHina and NaruSaku.. 100% proven...


----------



## antikubik (Jul 30, 2010)

> So...this chapter has sunk both NaruHina and NaruSaku.. 100% proven...


Do you see a problem with that


----------



## Ayana (Jul 30, 2010)

Better NS than NH!



No wonder I ship crack...


----------



## Kiss (Jul 30, 2010)

SakuHina?


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 30, 2010)

*Still can't see how NaruHina relates to the last chapter*

Oh well...


----------



## Damoss (Jul 30, 2010)

If he doesn't choose Hinata, he should pick her for half hour at least, amirite?


----------



## Santeira (Jul 30, 2010)

Those boobs are too awesome for Naruto. Dream on.


----------



## Hitt (Jul 30, 2010)

Umm, the only thing that picture proves is SakuHina.  The REAL pairing in this manga.


----------



## Hobbes (Jul 30, 2010)

God.  DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN.


----------



## Hitt (Jul 30, 2010)

Hobbes said:


> God.  DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN.



Well, I've said it before, but if Naruto doesn't want that..or should I say _those_, than that's his own faultprerogative.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 30, 2010)

but sakura is annoying and manly kushina is strong female character... so naruto will end up with ino... whos hair is dyed red... or like some completely random never before shown woman...or temari


----------



## Cold (Jul 30, 2010)

Hard to call Naruto a fussy eater when he managed to eat Shima's bugs 

Just sayin'.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 30, 2010)

people are to obsessed with this bs


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 30, 2010)

> but sakura is annoying and manly kushina is strong female character... so naruto will end up with ino... whos hair is dyed red... or like some completely random never before shown woman...or temari


NO,

No one wants to date Naruto, except Hinata.
So-> options for Naruto : NH or celibate


----------



## Jay. (Jul 30, 2010)

Kushina is like Tsunade if you ask me


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah, she also told him not to be a picky eater and to listen to his teachers. Look where that turned out...


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jul 30, 2010)

antikubik said:


> Do you see a problem with that



Would it end the pairing wars and the headaches it gives me? 



Cold said:


> Hard to call Naruto a fussy eater when he managed to eat Shima's bugs
> 
> Just sayin'.



Even a fussy eater will eat something they don't like when they have no other choice.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 30, 2010)

theamazingfish said:


> I know right?
> 
> also on a more logical note.. his mom didnt mean pick a personality like hers.. she wants him to pick a woman who is capable of loving something with all her heart. and also willing to sacrifice anything for that love.
> 
> ...



At first, it felt to me that Kushina was hinting at NaruSaku, but after reading this, I have renewed faith in NaruHina!

Let's hope!


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 30, 2010)

That pic proves SakuHina will be canon.

I have no problems with that


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jul 30, 2010)

LovelyComplex said:


> Kushina is like Naruto. Maybe Naruto will end up sleeping with his clone?


That sounds better than him ending up w/ Hinata or sakura.


Why the hell do people think sakura is like Kushina? They are nothing alike! Some people will come up w/ anything to make Ns seem plausible. Fucking sad.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 30, 2010)

AlphaDragoon said:


> Be salty about it all you want, Gabby...but it's been true in anime/manga/books/TV for years.



You mean it's been true in badly developed romance in anime/manga/books?

Oh yes, I agree. 



Milkshake said:


> this is the Avatar fandom but 4xs worst



Naruto deserves a prize for saving the world, after all.

Somebody should tie Sasuke up and deliver him to Naruto's doorstep.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 30, 2010)

hmm the votes have almost doubled since I last checked and still a third of all the votes for hinata is made by dupes. Quite funny how that percentage remains constant.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jul 30, 2010)

I think she'd like TenTen.


----------



## Nic (Jul 30, 2010)

TadloS said:


> Sure are many delusional people gathered here. It's obvious that Kushina would approve Sakura more.
> 
> Either way, Naruto not gonna end up with anyone in the end. In fact, there's high possibility that Naruto will die.



This is shonen, he won't die at the end.


----------



## Nic (Jul 30, 2010)

well apparently Naruto doesn't care about boobs considering he's completely forgotten about her.


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 30, 2010)

When Kushina said "weird girl" that obviously rules out Hinata who Naruto has labeled from the start a "weird girl".

No matter how any of you attempt to twist words to fit the character you like, this is what it is.  Even after told him she loved him, he came back and hasn't even spared a thought about her.  Naruto has homolusted after Sasuke, he's thought about Sakura, hell he's even thought about Kakashi.

Not a moment to care for the "weird girl".

The facts are, she's just a weird girl to him.  He and his mother are alike in thought so this makes perfect sense for Kishi to bring this up.



Anyways, it would be nice if Kishi would introduce a new female character who would take the role Kushina was talking about.  His options are all fail.

That or Tsuande.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jul 30, 2010)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> You mean a girl with a personality complete opposite of his Mom ?


Kushina didn't know that Naruto would end up just like her. I mean do you really think she would want him to pick someone exactly like him? That's madness.


theamazingfish said:


> I know right?
> 
> also on a more logical note.. his mom didnt mean pick a personality like hers.. she wants him to pick a woman who is capable of loving something with all her heart. and also willing to sacrifice anything for that love.
> 
> ...


Exactly.


naruto the best said:


> you shouldnt have made this thread.


Nonsense it's a perfectly viable excuse to post that screenshot. 

And furthermore it's....

​


Marsala said:


> You know, Naruto isn't the one trying to grope Hinata's tits in that picture...


So does that mean the pic actually disproves NaruSaku and SasuSaku? 


Damoss said:


> If he doesn't choose Hinata, he should pick her for half hour at least, amirite?


Three Hours....weekly....Tetra-weekly. 


Hitt said:


> Umm, the only thing that picture proves is SakuHina.  The REAL pairing in this manga.


Actually I think you should know by now that that's MinaKushi


Nic said:


> well apparently Naruto doesn't care about boobs considering he's completely forgotten about her.


 you raise a valid issue. At the start of part 1 Naruto seemed to prefer Pettanko. Then again the seeds Jiraiya planted will likely flower soon enough


----------



## N120 (Jul 30, 2010)

Naruto:  hinata... are those..really real? 

Hinata:... these huge boobs? yes they are narukun...wanna feel them 

Naruto: OMG! Hinata...chan, marry me. pleeease. 

sakura: No way! he's mine! 

sakura: Naruto!

Naruto: what?  

sakura: ...wanna see my chest? 

Naruto: why? 


sakura:


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 30, 2010)

Blazedouse said:


> Correction, she used to be a weird girl to him.



Where did he say this?  When he had that heart to heart after she said "I love you"?  

Was it when he came back to Konoha ran into all his mates, then pulled her aside (because it was important to him, ha!) before he went to get ramen?

Give me the actual pages where he said this, not the made up bullshit and twisting of words you guys usually use to support a fandom.

I'll be waiting.....


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Jul 30, 2010)

Why can't Naruto end up with Temari.


She is much more like Kushina. Than Suckara and Hinata. And Naruto saved his brother, romance can start there. 


Whats the counter argument.....nothing

NaruTema is cannon 100% prooven




Soo much more hotter


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 30, 2010)

When Kushina was teased she fucked up the ones responsible.

When Sakura got teased with her cum dump forehead she cried like a little bitch.

There is no relation between Kushina and Sakura.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 30, 2010)

Ayana said:


> Better NS than NH!
> 
> 
> *
> No wonder I ship crack...*



This! My thoughts exactly.


----------



## britata348 (Jul 30, 2010)

Well, apparently Naruto LIKES weird girls. . . or weird people at least 




So, Hinata may be weird. . . but Naruto still likes her 

EDIT: OOPS! I forgot, part 1 is irrelevant. . . except for when it isn't


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2010)

Neomaster121 said:


> naruto is like his mum
> hinata seems to be like naruto's dad Quite and she thought he was a bit weak
> 
> Minato saved narutos mum
> ...



Hinata is nothing like Minato. Where the heck do you guys come up with this stuff?


----------



## roseofversailles (Jul 30, 2010)

*Wait, so which (would you say) is most like Kushina?*

I actually have no idea. Heres a poll to see what people think

Sakura: personality wise is similar Kushina, can go from calm to bad temper

Karin: same, from calm to bad temper, red hair, seems to love her food (thinking naru gets this from kushina)

Hinata: Very dedicated to Naruto, sacrificed herself for him (just like Kushina)


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2010)

Naruto Uzumaki


----------



## RikodouGai (Jul 30, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Naruto Uzumaki


This.


----------



## Hitt (Jul 30, 2010)

N120 said:


> Naruto:  hinata... are those..really real?
> 
> Hinata:... these huge boobs? yes they are narukun...wanna feel them
> 
> ...



FIXED for truth.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 30, 2010)

I wonder why Karin is even brought up in these pairing threads as if she was a serious contender. She isn't.

On topic the only one who has similarities to Kushina is Sakura. Hinata is nothing like Kushina. Not in personality, not in temper.


----------



## takL (Jul 30, 2010)

of the three, sakura i had to say. but.... id rather see a new chara whos like a girl version of minato. because 





Seto Kaiba said:


> Naruto Uzumaki



as for karin i can see her having sasukes baby in konoha (if sasukes to die).


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 30, 2010)

Yay, another useless "Who would Kushina like more" copypaste topic.


----------



## Cold (Jul 30, 2010)

Alexdhamp said:


> Even a fussy eater will eat something they don't like when they have no other choice.



If they eat what they don't like, then what makes them a fussy eater?


----------



## roseofversailles (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't care that much for pairings. I still think that probably Naruto would end up with Sakura just because this is a shonen manga and she is the first girl he liked, and the hero always gets the first girl he ever liked in shonen manga.

But really everyone seems to think the girl 'like kushina' thing confirms an outcome. But who can honestly say which one is most like her, they all kind of are in different ways


----------



## Nic (Jul 30, 2010)

Alexdhamp said:


> I highly doubt Hinata was the kind of weird _Kushina_ was talking about. Consider from a mother's point of view, what kind of "weird" girls would she want her son to be wary of? That and Naruto already stated that he didn't think Hinata was weird anymore after the Chuunin Exam(Proud Failure scene).
> 
> I also think she didn't mean find a "woman that acts/looks/etc like me"..as that's not something a mom would say..however "find a woman that's good, kind, and truly loves you as I do" makes far more sense coming from a mother.



Kishi begs to differ.  He made that clear when he wrote the same scenes with Kushina than he had with Sakura before, and there are quite a few out there mind you.


----------



## Nic (Jul 30, 2010)

According to kishi it's apparently Sakura.  The way I look at it would make me lean towards Karin though.


edit.  This isn't a duplicate post mods, but simply what happens when you merge threads.


----------



## corsair (Jul 30, 2010)

Ramen girl.


----------



## Hitt (Jul 30, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Hinata is nothing like Minato. Where the heck do you guys come up with this stuff?



If someone had to make an argument that Hinata is exactly like George Washington to make their pairing case, he/she would.


----------



## Nic (Jul 30, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Hinata is nothing like Minato. Where the heck do you guys come up with this stuff?



any desperate attempt to come up with a possible reasoning as to why their favorite pairing may not have died with this chapter.


----------



## Euraj (Jul 30, 2010)

There are too many of these. I hope they get merged with the sticky soon.


----------



## Nic (Jul 30, 2010)

bearzerger said:


> I wonder why Karin is even brought up in these pairing threads as if she was a serious contender. She isn't.
> 
> On topic the only one who has similarities to Kushina is Sakura. Hinata is nothing like Kushina. Not in personality, not in temper.



but they are both sweet.


----------



## Cold (Jul 30, 2010)

Canute87 said:


> When Kushina was teased she fucked up the ones responsible.
> 
> When Sakura got teased with her cum dump forehead she cried like a little bitch.
> 
> There is no relation between Kushina and Sakura.



When Sai called her ugly she tried to kill him.

Plus there was the time where she met Konohamaru


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 30, 2010)

Graphic wise (shape of face and color palette): Sakura
Bad temper and violent tendencies: Sakura

Overall character and exact match....: *Sasuke/Bella* 



 if NaruHina fans see Hinata in Minato, I can see Sasuke in Kushina/Minato/Itachi/Madara/Mikoto/Ramen Guy/Maito Guy/Neji.


----------



## RikodouGai (Jul 30, 2010)

Naruto is going to perfect harem no jutsu by creating a long lasting KB. Then he is going to marry himself. And if the she-clone annoys him he can just make a new one. No need for the shit kunoichi of Konoha.


----------



## fralamp88 (Jul 30, 2010)

Dariustwinblade said:


> Why can't Naruto end up with Temari.



Cause she's gonna end up with Shikamaru. 

I just can't understand fans being so damn literal. It's not like she said to get a girlfriend who looks like herself or thinks like her (THAT would be weird, Oedipus much?). She simply stated that would like it if he ende up with someone who loves her and is a strong woman and such. 

About the weird stuff. I think Sakura is MUCH weirder than Hinata. What the hell, she punches everything she sees. Hinata is a much more girlier girl (and we know how much Kishimoto is sexist, just think about Kurenai's father) and much more "canon girl". Don't get me wrong, I love Sakura as a character but I don't think he's talking about her.


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 30, 2010)

antikubik said:


> Naruto *did* fall for a girl who is like his mother while at the same time ignoring the weird one.



So true.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Jul 30, 2010)

fralamp88 said:


> Cause she's gonna end up with Shikamaru.




Says who! Kishimoto outright stated that he isn't going to do anything to Shikamaru's love life.


*
Edit*: holy....shi.... Jizz how many dupes did you make


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jul 30, 2010)

JK47 said:


> Things he did the opposite of:
> 
> 1. "Don't be a fussy eater"
> 2. "Take your bath every day" I really don't think Naruto has a bath every day.
> ...





He is saving what he earn from missions...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh Jizz, you never stop.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 30, 2010)

God there's way too much Naruhina fanboys or should I say dupes?


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 30, 2010)

fralamp88 said:


> About the weird stuff. I think Sakura is MUCH weirder than Hinata.



Uh, who you think is weird doesn't matter.  It's who Kushina and Naruto think is weird.  Naruto has labeled Hinata as the weird girl.

Nobody else, but Hinata.  Only girl in the entire manga he labels a "weird girl" and his mother says "don't go for the weird girl".

Lol at the denial.


Here's to hoping Tsuande has a younger clone out there who will be introduced to Naruto asap.


----------



## Nic (Jul 30, 2010)

Tomato Sauce said:


> Graphic wise (shape of face and color palette): Sakura
> Bad temper and violent tendencies: Sakura
> 
> Overall character and exact match....: *Sasuke/Bella*
> ...



you just had to bring Twilight into this.    But yeah I agree with you considering shape and temper.  Now if only kishi could make it canon so we could move off this ridiculous debate.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jul 30, 2010)

Give it a break Jizz. Go outside or go do something outside of getting banned every few seconds. 

I rather see NS than NH happen, but NaruKari or NaruKaru are a lot better. I hope they become canon if Kishi decides to make any pairing canon. Kind of funny how NaruTema is brought up. Temari does owe Naruto for saving her brother...


----------



## 24 (Jul 30, 2010)

Almost 800 posts? Jeez what is with this crazy stupid obsession here over pairings that probably won't even happen.


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 30, 2010)

kine said:


> Funny you say Naruto thinks of Hinata as weird, and yet Naruto himself has been called weird by Kakashi, Sakura and even his own mom.



What the hell does what Kakashi or Sakura think is "weird" have to do what what Kushina/Naruto think is weird?

Hinata will forever be labeled "weird" by Naruto.  Naruto's mother has said steer clear of the "weird" ones.  It's very simple, even if you're a troll.


----------



## runsakurarun (Jul 30, 2010)

It's ok Denial is the first stage of grief/mourning, naruhina 

(Yet some posters are moving past it and going straight to anger or bargaining)


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 30, 2010)

kine said:


> She didn't specify what weird girls to stray away from.



She didn't have to.

weird girl = weird girl

Naruto has only labeled one girl as weird.  Hinata.  


> I think she meant a girl who's as loving and strong and devoted to Naruto instead of personality wise similar to Kushina.



She never said anything like that.  Besides that's a given.  Only an idiot wouldn't think every mother would naturally want a women for their son who was loving. 

Anyways it doesn't matter what you hope she meant.  It matters what she directly said.

She doesn't want her son with a "weird girl", her and her son seem to think a like and her son from the beginning of the manga has seen Hinata as a "weird girl".



> Hinata isn't even "weird" to Naruto anymore.



Where did Naruto say this?  Provide the panels for proof.

All this shit is in you guys head.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 30, 2010)

Nic said:


> Kishi begs to differ.  He made that clear when he wrote the same scenes with Kushina than he had with Sakura before, and there are quite a few out there mind you.



Kishimoto said Kushina is like her _son_. Not like Sakura, Ino, Karin, Hinata or your mom.



Nic said:


> any desperate attempt to come up with a possible reasoning as to why their favorite pairing may not have died with this chapter.



Oh, the irony


----------



## Naruko (Jul 30, 2010)

Just reinforced my belief/hope that IF Kishi bothered with a romance for Naruto (unlikely for this type of story and with this author - I mean, he's afraid to draw nipples on bare chested men, for pities sake, how comfortable is he drawing <3 <3 <3 moments, then?) Anyway...always felt I'd like Naruto to find some fresh blood, if it was something included in the story - someone new that would help unite the countries or something, something outside his school class. Not hooked on the idea, by any means, if he hooks up with a town-girl or someone he knows, that's fine but, well, Kushina says to find someone like her and Kushina is fucking awesome, there is no one else like her


----------



## MoN?S (Jul 30, 2010)

Heh, Kushina already  of Baby Sauce  And she thought , anyway, so maybe she made a mistake.

Ah, how I can actually just make fun of things without being serious about anything.


----------



## channged (Jul 30, 2010)

Ichigo said:


> She didn't have to.
> 
> weird girl = weird girl
> 
> Naruto has only labeled one girl as weird.  Hinata.


A weird girl means more than shy and soft spoken you know, if Kushina said weird looking girl, then you might say something. But she didn't, she didn't specify. And Hinata's personality is not weird, her devotion and consideration for Naruto isn't weird. She's not weird.




> She never said anything like that.  Besides that's a given.  Only an idiot wouldn't think every mother would naturally want a women for their son who was loving.


And Sakura is the opposite of what Kushina is in terms of a loving person. Sakura's an opportunist, she's fickle, she's the worst person to be someone Naruto sees himself with. She's the weird one.



> Anyways it doesn't matter what you hope she meant.  It matters what she directly said.
> 
> She doesn't want her son with a "weird girl", her and her son seem to think a like and her son from the beginning of the manga has seen Hinata as a "weird girl".


She doesn't even know Hinata, and yet you assume she'll think of her as weird but her actions up to this point have pointed out nothing that would make Kushina disapprove of her, hell she'd praise her because her hardwork and humble nature would probably remind her of Minato.





> Where did Naruto say this?  Provide the panels for proof.
> 
> All this shit is in you guys head.


I don't know the page but he did say he once though of her that way, but he really likes her now.


----------



## LDA (Jul 30, 2010)

channged said:


> I don't know the page but he did say he once though of her that way, but he really likes her now.



It's the end of the Proud Failure speech (chapter 98). It's been posted five million times in this thread


----------



## Nic (Jul 30, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> Kishimoto said Kushina is like her _son_. Not like Sakura, Ino, Karin, Hinata or your mom.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the irony



there's no irony.  It's quite clear that Kishi drew the exact same panels for Kushina than he did for Sakura.  If you're going to say that's just coincidence then i'm sorry, my statement holds.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 30, 2010)

You know more than that insignificant line I think NH should worry more about the fact once again (and how surprising) Hinata and her luuuurve was completely irrelevant to Naruto's struggles and insecurities about being accepted, fighting hatred and controlling Kyuubi. Contrary to what was hoped by the fans. That's slightly more jarring.


----------



## LDA (Jul 30, 2010)

Saunion said:


> You know more than that insignificant line I think NH and NS should worry more about the fact once again (and how surprising) Hinata and Sakura and their luuuurve was completely irrelevant to Naruto's struggles and insecurities about being accepted, fighting hatred and controlling Kyuubi. Contrary to what was hoped by the fans. That's slightly more jarring.



Fixed


----------



## Cocatrola (Jul 30, 2010)

Sakura or Temari. I'm sure Kushina would approve of Temari because they're both badass.


----------



## Cocatrola (Jul 30, 2010)

Why are so many people who voted Hinata banned?


----------



## LDA (Jul 30, 2010)

Cocatrola said:


> Why are so many people who voted Hinata banned?



Probably because they are dupes created to ensure that she won a _poll _


----------



## Vlazz (Jul 30, 2010)

It's still Naruto's decision, not his mothers. A Sakura ending is too straight forward and obvious now. I hope kishi gives us a swerve and goes with Hinata.

I don't know, it's like Sakura has dedicated herself to Sasuke too much throughout the manga. If Naruto ends up with her it looks like he is just picking up the leftovers Sasuke tossed aside so many times.


----------



## kubik (Jul 30, 2010)

So what did this chapter change?


----------



## Cocatrola (Jul 30, 2010)

LuvDaAlchemist said:


> Probably because they are dupes created to ensure that she won a _poll _


----------



## LDA (Jul 30, 2010)

kubik said:


> So what did this chapter change?



Absolutely nothing in the manga 




Cocatrola said:


>



What? It's true. Accounts created the day/day after this thread has been made and only has the activity of voting or maybe 1 to 2 posts in this thread. Dupe


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 30, 2010)

Vlazz said:


> It's still Naruto's decision, not his mothers. A Sakura ending is too straight forward and obvious now. I hope kishi gives us a swerve and goes with Hinata.
> 
> *I don't know, it's like Sakura has dedicated herself to Sasuke too much throughout the manga. If Naruto ends up with her it looks like he is just picking up the leftovers Sasuke tossed aside so many times.*



I think after 469 and 474 it's getting even more disgusting.
"I've just switched on you from Sasuke."
It's ridiculous.*AND NOT KUSHINA-LIKE*


----------



## Vlazz (Jul 30, 2010)

LuvDaAlchemist said:


> Absolutely nothing in the manga
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe they love hinata so much they created an account and joined NF just for her?


----------



## LDA (Jul 30, 2010)

Vlazz said:


> Maybe they love hinata so much they created an account and joined NF just for her?



Maybe, but IP addresses shouldn't match


----------



## kubik (Jul 30, 2010)

LuvDaAlchemist said:


> Absolutely nothing in the manga


Kishi troll confirmed.



Vlazz said:


> Maybe they love hinata so much they created an account and joined NF just for her?


Such devotion!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2010)

LuvDaAlchemist said:


> How?
> 
> Calling something pathetic without any basis of reasoning makes _you_ look pathetic



Because it seems the only way your arguments can function is by labeling him an NS fan. If he's criticizing NaruHina, he must be a NaruSaku fan...


----------



## Cocatrola (Jul 30, 2010)

LuvDaAlchemist said:


> Absolutely nothing in the manga
> 
> What? It's true. Accounts created the day/day after this thread has been made and only has the activity of voting or maybe 1 to 2 posts in this thread. Dupe





kubik said:


> Such devotion!



No one does the same for Sakura


----------



## LDA (Jul 30, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Because it seems the only way your arguments can function is by labeling him an NS fan.



I never labeled _him _an NS fan. I used his post as a direction to all NS and NH fans that are being srs bsns in here


----------



## Kakugo (Jul 30, 2010)

Karin needs more votes.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2010)

LuvDaAlchemist said:


> I never labeled _him _an NS fan. I used his post as a direction to all NS and NH fans that are being srs bsns in here



It was redundant at the very least then.


----------



## kubik (Jul 30, 2010)

> If he's criticizing NaruHina, he must be a NaruSaku fan...


But thats the truth!


----------



## LDA (Jul 30, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It was redundant at the very least then.



How so?


----------



## Cocatrola (Jul 30, 2010)

kubik said:


> But thats the truth!



No, not necessarily. Maybe he just doesn't like the pairing.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 30, 2010)

Vlazz said:


> It's still Naruto's decision, not his mothers. A Sakura ending is too straight forward and obvious now. I hope kishi gives us a swerve and goes with Hinata.



Well if he really wanted to swerve things up he could easily put Naruto with Karin. bama


----------



## kubik (Jul 30, 2010)

> Maybe he just doesn't like the pairing.



Poor thing


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2010)

LuvDaAlchemist said:


> How so?



Because it is.



Supa Swag said:


> Well if he really wanted to swerve things up he could easily put Naruto with Karin. bama



How would going with Hinata be putting a swerve if so many people want that, and seem to expect that to add anyways?


----------



## Saunion (Jul 30, 2010)

LuvDaAlchemist said:


> How?
> 
> Calling something pathetic without any basis of reasoning makes _you_ look pathetic



Because it's the usual NO U NARSAK rebuttal. It's worthless, because NS isn't the one waiting with baited breath for Naruto to stop treating the girl as if she was invisible, or comes up with theories every week about how Sakura will somehow pop up in the story while she has no business being here at all.

I mean Hinata's love was supposed to be that life changing thing for Naruto, which would make him notice Hinata at last and then NaruHina will happen! Instead he keeps on ignoring her and her love changed nothing to his problems.


----------



## LDA (Jul 30, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Because it is.



That's not much of an answer 



Saunion said:


> Because it's the usual NO U NARSAK rebuttal. It's worthless, because NS isn't the one waiting with baited breath for Naruto to stop treating the girl as if she was invisible, or comes up with theories every week about how Sakura will somehow pop up in the story while she has no business being here at all.
> 
> I mean Hinata's love was supposed to be that life changing thing for Naruto, which would make him notice Hinata at last and then NaruHina will happen! Instead he keeps on ignoring her and her love changed nothing to his problems.



NS is doing the exact same things NH is doing and that's the point.

NS is waiting for Sakura to come around. NH is waiting for Naruto to come around. 

Treating them differently is silly at this point- they both come up with the same outrageous theories that a person could swear they were copying each other. Your posts are ignoring that and that is the only thing I was commenting on


----------



## Cocatrola (Jul 30, 2010)

kubik said:


> Poor thing







Saunion said:


> Because it's the usual NO U NARSAK rebuttal. It's worthless, because NS isn't the one waiting with baited breath for Naruto to stop treating the girl as if she was invisible, or comes up with theories every week about how Sakura will somehow pop up in the story while she has no business being here at all.
> 
> I mean Hinata's love was supposed to be that life changing thing for Naruto, which would make him notice Hinata at last and then NaruHina will happen! Instead he keeps on ignoring her and her love changed nothing to his problems.



Romance is the last thing on his mind, with everything going on..


----------



## kubik (Jul 30, 2010)

> I mean Hinata's love was supposed to be that life changing thing for Naruto, which would make him notice Hinata at last and then NaruHina will happen!


Fuck you! :ho


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 30, 2010)

Kishimoto should make a lesbian pairing canon. That would be shocking. 



Nic said:


> there's no irony.  It's quite clear that Kishi drew the exact same panels for Kushina than he did for Sakura.  If you're going to say that's just coincidence then i'm sorry, my statement holds.



Yes, there is. It's pathetic that you are resorting to drawing parallels between Kushina and Sakura because apparently that's the only argument you have left. Kushina is like Naruto. That's what Kishimoto said. More than once. You can draw parallels between Kushina and everything with a vagina till you go blue in the face. The fact is that she was never compared to anybody but her son.

But then, this is not the first time. I remember the good old days when Yamato's speech somehow made NS canon.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 30, 2010)

LuvDaAlchemist said:


> NS is doing the exact same things NH is doing and that's the point.
> 
> NS is waiting for Sakura to come around. NH is waiting for Naruto to come around.
> 
> Treating them differently is silly at this point- they both come up with the same outrageous theories that a person could swear they were copying each other. Your posts are ignoring that and that is the only thing I was commenting on



That's not what your post edit implied at all, nice backpedalling.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2010)

LuvDaAlchemist said:


> NS is doing the exact same things NH is doing and that's the point.



And? 



> NS is waiting for Sakura to come around. NH is waiting for Naruto to come around.
> 
> Treating them differently is silly at this point- they both come up with the same outrageous theories that a person could swear they were copying each other. Your posts are ignoring that and that is the only thing I was commenting on



He only mentioned NaruHina. That's it. There was nothing to infer he was treating them differently because his post only mentioned one. You only affirmed what I stated before, you went on the basis that he was showing favoritism towards NS because he was criticizing NH.

It's basically the "NO U!" thing again.


----------



## LDA (Jul 30, 2010)

Saunion said:


> That's not what your post edit implied at all, nice backpedalling.



Yes it is- I only _added _NS in there- you already put the NH in there for me. How is that backpedaling?


----------



## Hobbes (Jul 30, 2010)

Wait, are the NaruSaku folk seriously under the impression that the NaruHina folks are the ones that are deluded?  When NaruSaku is dead as disco at this point and NaruHina is probably the most viable pairing at this point of the story?

Kushina's statement didn't resurrect anything, it's a joke.  Its Kishi having fun with his readers (quite succesfully ) on one hand, and clearly a joke on the other.  Don't get the joke?  The weird mother is telling her son not to date someone weird, but someone like her.  I'll give you a minute...   Rhymes with paradox...I mean, "taradox".

But the most amusing part of it is this is now a rallying cry for NaruSaku, whose argument is that clearly NaruHina is dead, since Hinata is weird.. When in reality, by this new "100% foolproof logic" it would make Sakura just as weird if he dated her, so he couldn't.  

Not to mention that the line does absolutely nothing for either fandom. 

Even if by some stretch of the imagination you *refused* to believe Kushina is weird (randomly breaking into "spooky voice" is totally the sign of a normal girl after all), for this to be decent example of a foreshadowing device, Naruto would have had to have been following Kushina's motherly advice pretty much to the letter.  His adherence to the "Commandments of Kushina" are spotty at best; yet another example of how this is possibly the best Kishi trolling in a long time. 

The kicker here though is that something that clearly gives the reader absolutely nothing, is what now invalidates a possible pairing that is still very much viable versus one that is at best...."not so much". 

Yes folks, evidence so compelling, it is akin to an absolution straight from God, absolving Sakura or all her past misdeeds, which are what actually sent NaruSaku crashing down in a flaming ball of lies and deceit (with the best of intentions of course).  And to clarify, the NaruHina guys are delusional?

I mean was I the only one that read that chapter where she delivered possibly the only love confession in the *history* of love confessions that successfully proved to the "confesee " that she without a shadow of a doubt loved someone else?  

The fact that most don't seem to get is that Sakura killed NaruSaku.  Any hope for it to come back lies in her.  Not Kushina.  Not Minato.  Not character essays and voodoo rituals attempting to compute the character with the highest "Kushina Index Rating" to determine his most suitable "mate".

NaruHina fans should be ashamed for allowing themselves to be trolled by this.  It disrespects the trolls that actually had ammunition.

NaruSaku fans should be ashamed..well, actually no.  You should hold your heads high.  You are officially the hardest fandom ever.  I mean most fandoms would have scattered to the four winds by now, just look at the recent mass exodus from Madara's jock.  Not you guys though.  You're like the guys throwing rocks at the Israeli Army.  Fly your Zeroes into the smokestack of the "Battleship of Love"!  Straight up Viet Cong I tell you.

NaruKarin and NaruKarui fans, carry on.  

NaruHinaKarinKarui fans, party at my place.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 30, 2010)

*watches*This is still amusing.

NaruKari would be the perfect shock value out of nowhere pairing. It would amuse me. But seriously even if one pairing because canon. This will never end. No even if we put the leaders of each fandom in a steel cage and had them fight it out. It will go on forever, and ever, and ever, AND EVER!!


----------



## LDA (Jul 30, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> And?
> 
> He only mentioned NaruHina. That's it. There was nothing to infer he was treating them differently because his post only mentioned one. You only affirmed what I stated before, you went on the basis that he was showing favoritism towards NS because he was criticizing NH.
> 
> It's basically the "NO U!" thing again.



I've already said that it's meant as a message to everyone- _just like _his was non-specific at person target. Leaving one out of the equation shows bias


----------



## Cocatrola (Jul 30, 2010)

All of the top 3 are pretty much dead. Pretty much the only pairing Kishimoto likes is NaruSasu.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2010)

LuvDaAlchemist said:


> I've already said that it's meant as a message to everyone- _just like _his was non-specific at person target.



It was a redundant edit. The more this goes on the more it just seems like you did it as a "NO U!" gesture. 



> Leaving one out of the equation shows bias



Like I stated, you ran with the assumption that he was a NS fan.


----------



## kubik (Jul 30, 2010)

NaruSasu isnt a pairing


----------



## Cocatrola (Jul 30, 2010)

If it ever becomes canon, then that would just fuck over the whole manga.


----------



## Farih (Jul 30, 2010)

Hobbes said:


> Wait, are the NaruSaku folk seriously under the impression that the NaruHina folks are the ones that are deluded?  *When NaruSaku is dead as disco at this point and NaruHina is probably the most viable pairing at this point of the story?
> *
> NaruSaku fans should be ashamed..well, actually no.  You should hold your heads high.  You are officially the hardest fandom ever.  I mean most fandoms would have scattered to the four winds by now, just look at the recent mass exodus from Madara's jock.  Not you guys though.  You're like the guys throwing rocks at the Israeli Army.  Fly your Zeroes into the smokestack of the "Battleship of Love"!  Straight up Viet Cong I tell you.
> .







gabzilla said:


> But then, this is not the first time. I remember the good old days when Yamato's speech somehow made NS canon.



Kinda like how Hinata's confession was supposed to close the deal and make NH canon, amirite?


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 30, 2010)

I insist yuri is the only solution. 



Farih said:


> Kinda like how Hinata's confession was supposed to close the deal and make NH canon, amirite?



That was a stupid statement too. I'm just remembering the good old days because NS again claims canonship over a vague sentence said by a third party that doesn't know Sakura.


----------



## Hitt (Jul 30, 2010)

Cocatrola said:


> All of the top 3 are pretty much dead. Pretty much the only pairing Kishimoto likes is NaruSasu.



Obviously they're not, or you wouldn't have THIS thread taking up so many damn pages and having Jizz making so many dupes and so many tempers flaring up as their OTP gets bashed.

If Kishi wanted to kill any pairings DEAD, he'd have done it by now.  It's really easy to do, and would take no more than 5 panels.

Instead, he's just stringing everyone along.  Even the NH fans have boundless hope despite the fact that absolutely fuck all has happened in the past 70 chapters between those two.



gabzilla said:


> I insist yuri is the only solution.



This, but Kishi isn't that awesome.


----------



## LDA (Jul 30, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It was a redundant edit. The more this goes on the more it just seems like you did it as a "NO U!" gesture.



How is it redundant if the debate is still going on that people believe only-NS-acts-this-way or only-NH-acts-this-way? 



> Like I stated, you ran with the assumption that he was a NS fan.



He doesn't have to be a fan to show bias.


----------



## Cocatrola (Jul 30, 2010)

Hitt said:


> Obviously they're not, or you wouldn't have THIS thread taking up so many damn pages and having Jizz making so many dupes and so many tempers flaring up as their OTP gets bashed.
> 
> If Kishi wanted to kill any pairings DEAD, he'd have done it by now.  It's really easy to do, and would take no more than 5 panels.
> 
> ...



That's because officially killing any pairing would be a waste of panel time.



gabzilla said:


> I insist yuri is the only solution.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have a point if I had ever said that.



Best answer.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2010)

LuvDaAlchemist said:


> How is it redundant if the debate is still going on that people believe only-NS-acts-this-way or only-NH-acts-this-way?
> 
> He doesn't have to be a fan to show bias.



He doesn't believe that, it was redundant edit to make. You ran with the assumption that he favored NS solely because he didn't mention it in that post.

Like I stated it seems more like a "NO U" gesture! WELL WELL NARUSAKU IS NO BETTER HAH! TAKE THAT! That way of thinking blew up in your face.


----------



## Hitt (Jul 30, 2010)

Cocatrola said:


> That's because officially killing any pairing would be a waste of panel time.



But man, think of the "fun"!

For maximum explosive power and Armageddon, Kishi should kill off NaruHina.  Have Naruto confront her and put her down nicely.  "I value you as a friend.  But just a friend."

Holy shit, the forums would combust.  Watch as most of the NH fans turn yandere and the Anti-Naruto fanclub grows by 500%, and even the most die-hard of Uchiha fans are shocked at the blood curdling vitriol thrown the main character's way!


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh look the page number doubled since the last time I was here.


NaruKarin and SasuHina becoming canon would be cool.

Edit: ^ That would be awesome.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 30, 2010)

LuvDaAlchemist said:


> Yes it is- I only _added _NS in there- you already put the NH in there for me. How is that backpedaling?



Your edit implied NS had the same issue I highlighted in my post. It's obviously not the case. And even if you just wanted to say NS was shit too, it's just what I said: it's a lame NO U rebuttal. NH is so nonexistent it can't defend itself without attacking another pairing.


----------



## Pandemics (Jul 30, 2010)

Hitt said:


> For maximum explosive power and Armageddon, Kishi should kill off NaruHina.  Have Naruto confront her and put her down nicely.  "I value you as a friend.  But just a friend."
> 
> Holy shit, the forums would combust.  Watch as most of the NH fans turn yandere and the Anti-Naruto fanclub grows by 500%, and even the most die-hard of Uchiha fans are shocked at the blood curdling vitriol thrown the main character's way!



I await this day with bated breath


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 30, 2010)

And it would be written...while the major pairings continued to fight. The crack pairings would rise to dominance.

There is really one solution. Harem ending!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2010)

Kill everyone.


----------



## RedWolf (Jul 30, 2010)

It should be noted Kushina and Hinata have one commonality. 

Kumo tried to kidnap them both.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 30, 2010)

Hitt said:


> But man, think of the "fun"!
> 
> For maximum explosive power and Armageddon, Kishi should kill off NaruHina.  Have Naruto confront her and put her down nicely.  "I value you as a friend.  But just a friend."
> 
> Holy shit, the forums would combust.  Watch as most of the NH fans turn yandere and the Anti-Naruto fanclub grows by 500%, and even the most die-hard of Uchiha fans are shocked at the blood curdling vitriol thrown the main character's way!



 especially at the anti Naruto fanclub part.

It'd be a good way to check if NH really has "Naruto's best interest in mind" indeed.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2010)

Remember those "NARUTO IS AN ASSHOLE!!!" reactions after the Pain Arc? I was kinda shocked by it to be honest.


----------



## LDA (Jul 30, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> He doesn't believe that, it was redundant edit to make. You ran with the assumption that he favored NS solely because he didn't mention it in that post.



But he does 



Saunion said:


> It's worthless, *because NS isn't the one waiting with baited breath* for Naruto to stop treating the girl as if she was invisible, or comes up with* theories every week about how Sakura will somehow pop up in the story while she has no business being here at all*.



It wasn't unnecessary at all 

Occam's razor- he only mentioned against one, so therefore the simplest conclusion is that he doesn't believe that it applies to the other.



> Like I stated it seems more like a "NO U" gesture! WELL WELL NARUSAKU IS NO BETTER HAH! TAKE THAT! That way of thinking blew up in your face.



Of course NaruSaku is no better than NaruHina. That's the point.



Saunion said:


> Your edit implied NS had the same issue I highlighted in my post. It's obviously not the case. And even if you just wanted to say NS was shit too, it's just what I said: it's a lame NO U rebuttal. NH is so nonexistent it can't defend itself without attacking another pairing.



It _does _have the same issue.

I'm not _attacking _any one pairing; the fact of the case is that both NH and NS use the same arguments and have the same problems.


----------



## kubik (Jul 30, 2010)

> It'd be a good way to check if NH really has "Naruto's best interest in mind" indeed.


I don't


----------



## Kakugo (Jul 30, 2010)

Having any dislike towards NH and arguing against it makes the person an NS supporter by default. I'm surprised people didn't know this.


----------



## Kaliope (Jul 30, 2010)

Kushina said that Naruto will have in the future  a girlfriend and she also said what kind of girl he'd like for him.That doesn't mean he currently fits in everything she said,for exemple
1.He doesn't care so much about taking a bath everyday(or smth)
2.He has good friends,but can't slip away from him
3.He didn't bother studying


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jul 30, 2010)

Kaliope said:


> Kushina said that Naruto will have in the future  a girlfriend and she also said what kind of girl he'd like for him.That doesn't mean he currently fits in everything she said,for exemple
> 1.He doesn't care so much about taking a bath everyday(or smth)
> 2.He has good friends,but can't slip away from him
> 3.He didn't bother studying



Naruto getting a girlfriend was part of ''Three vices'' that Kushina told him to avoid though. And he's currently avoiding 2 of them. Saving his money plus not drinking until he's 20. There's only one left and it's getting a girlfriend that is not weird.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2010)

LuvDaAlchemist said:


> But he does
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's "selective reading". HIGHLY SELECTIVE.

*NS isn't the one waiting with baited breath for Naruto to stop treating the girl as if she was invisible*. You excluded that latter detail to make it look like something else altogether. NaruSaku is waiting for something, but not that.

*or comes up with theories every week about how Sakura will somehow pop up in the story while she has no business being here at all.* Sakura is the heroine, it's a given she'll appear again. Hinata on the other hand has suffered the same fate as her peers since Part II began. That's just a fact apart of the story. 

Also, you have also proven you know shit about that term. Because going by that then you should've gone with the simple assumption, "He must hate NaruHina", with his intial post and nothing more. It's more than clear though that you ran with assumptions beyond that.



> Of course NaruSaku is no better than NaruHina. That's the point.



Again, he doesn't think so. I've already discussed with him on this long before this went down. NaruHina has its own set of expectations that he chose to criticize, that's it.



> It _does _have the same issue.



They have similar issues, but they don't have the same issue Sau brought up in his initial post. The issue being how and when Hinata will appear again. Sakura shows up in every arc, she's the primary female character. Hinata and the rookies are a wild card.



> I'm not _attacking _any one pairing; the fact of the case is that both NH and NS use the same arguments and have the same problems.



It's more than clear you are trying a pathetic "TAKE THAT!" retort. If you really were trying to emphasize that point, then you'd have made a post on your own.


----------



## Louchan (Jul 30, 2010)

As soon as I read that one line in the newest chapter, I knew this thread was going to be here.


----------



## LDA (Jul 30, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> *NaruSaku is waiting for something, but not that*.



You messed up your own post  The core similarities are there, like I said, and you just proved it.



> *or comes up with theories every week about how Sakura will somehow pop up in the story while she has no business being here at all.* Sakura is the heroine, it's a given she'll appear again. Hinata on the other hand has suffered the same fate as her peers since Part II began. That's just a fact apart of the story.



Just because Sakura's the heroine doesn't mean she can appear whenever. There's a time and place for everything as well as context.



> Also, you have also proven you know shit about that term. Because going by that then you should've gone with the simple assumption, "He must hate NaruHina", with his intial post and nothing more. It's more than clear though that you ran with assumptions beyond that.



But would I really need to go beyond the first? After I have one solid theory based on his post, why would I _need _to go beyond that?





> Again, he doesn't think so. I've already discussed with him on this long before this went down. NaruHina has its own set of expectations that he chose to criticize, that's it.



I was saying that against _you_ because you assumed that I was trying to downplay NS for the sake of NH.





> If you really were trying to emphasize that point, then you'd have made a post on your own.



Why make a brand new post when it was much easier just to edit one?


----------



## Cocatrola (Jul 30, 2010)

Hitt said:


> But man, think of the "fun"!
> 
> For maximum explosive power and Armageddon, Kishi should kill off NaruHina.  Have Naruto confront her and put her down nicely.  "I value you as a friend.  But just a friend."
> 
> Holy shit, the forums would combust.  Watch as most of the NH fans turn yandere and the Anti-Naruto fanclub grows by 500%, and even the most die-hard of Uchiha fans are shocked at the blood curdling vitriol thrown the main character's way!



I'd love to see that reaction!


----------



## Kage (Jul 30, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> Kishimoto should make a lesbian pairing canon. That would be shocking.



no it wouldn't. not when having a male love interest doesn't get you very far at all 




Cocatrola said:


> All of the top 3 are pretty much dead. Pretty much the only pairing Kishimoto likes is NaruSasu.



maybe just a little


----------



## Cold (Jul 30, 2010)

Well, threads been fun.  Guess this is a good time to do my little analysis.

What remains true on NF:

1.  Everything you think is obvious is in fact vague and open to interpretation.

2.  NS is dead, and all arguments for it are dead, and Sakura is the final villain.

3.  NH will never die, because NH happening is part of Jizz's master plan, and Jizz is of course this forum's Madara.  Normal bans won't work on him, he just phases through them.  To be able to face him, you need a space time ban that blocks his connection to the internet.

4.  Kushina shares no resemblance to anyone in the manga whatsoever.  NONE.  She is completely, utterly unique.

5.  Pairing threads are, and forever will be, SRS BZNZ.

6.  The only real pairing is of course, NaruSasu.  Kishi just trolled everyone by making Sasuke a boy.  Everyone except the Yaoi fangirls that is.

7.  People post arguments, not to persuade other posters, but because someone posted something that pissed them off and they must have revenge 

Annnnnnd.  Unsubscribe


----------



## Louchan (Jul 30, 2010)

Cold said:


> Well, threads been fun.  Guess this is a good time to do my little analysis.
> 
> What remains true on NF:
> 
> ...


Reps for truth and awesome.


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Jul 30, 2010)

Hitt said:


> But man, think of the "fun"!
> 
> For maximum explosive power and Armageddon, Kishi should kill off NaruHina.  Have Naruto confront her and put her down nicely.  "I value you as a friend.  But just a friend."
> 
> Holy shit, the forums would combust.  Watch as most of the NH fans turn yandere and the Anti-Naruto fanclub grows by 500%, and even the most die-hard of Uchiha fans are shocked at the blood curdling vitriol thrown the main character's way!



Oh God, this would be hilarious.  The nerdrage on this forum would destroy the internet.

Meanwhile, Japan wouldn't care because they aren't obsessed with Hinata like America is.  Well, except they'd be wondering why they can't get online anymore, and that might piss them off.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 30, 2010)

If and when Sakura gets redeemed we can talk about her ending up with naruto. Heck I think naruto will go his parents and jiraiyas way and go out with a bang of glory in the end and save himself from ending up with a bitch or a shy weirdo. Naruto ends up with kushina and minato and they all love each other in afterlife. Sasuke gets Sakura and commits suicide cause he can't bear being shackled to the likes of Sakura without naruto around.


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Jul 30, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> You mean it's been true in badly developed romance in anime/manga/books?



You thinking it's bad =/= it's bad.  Of course in the case of Naruto you're actually right, but it's not 100% because you say so.


----------



## Petros (Jul 30, 2010)

Can't we all just hop into the NaruIno wagon and be done with it?
She has epic tits, NH'ers would be happy.
She's a toned down version of Sakura's bitchyness and not-so-great portrayal during Part2, NS'ers would be happy (I know I would  ).
She's a tsundere who doesn't usually take crap from people, Kushina'd be happy.
Naruto'd be happy too because she's basically a hotter Sakura who hasn't put him from half the crap she has. 
Seriously, and this as an NS'er, I can still see Ino as trully viable option if only she were given panel time.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 30, 2010)

Kage said:


> no it wouldn't. not when having a male love interest doesn't get you very far at all



It would simply because Kishimoto never gives yuri fanservice.

Sasunaru becoming canon at this point is not shocking at all 



AlphaDragoon said:


> You thinking it's bad =/= it's bad.  Of course in the case of Naruto you're actually right, but it's not 100% because you say so.



You believe the protagonist getting the girl he wants because as the protagonist he gets special treatment (regardless of what she wants) is _good_ writing?

Ok then


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 30, 2010)

Pretty obvious Karin is the best choice.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 30, 2010)

Both NH and NS would be bad writing since they are still one-sided well into 500 chapters of the story !!!!


I feel bad for Kushina's character that she is even being compared to either one of them.  When she is clearly above their leagues (as far, as Kishi does with his females).

Which is why I almost hope that Kishi trolls both and goes with Karin...since she seems to be the strongest in the mental state.

She even has the red hair and is also from another country to boot !


----------



## Kage (Jul 30, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> It would simply because Kishimoto never gives yuri fanservice.
> 
> Sasunaru becoming canon at this point is not shocking at all


he just has other preferences... 
plus konohamaru's jutsu was pretty close.

sometimes kishi can be as subtle as a bull in a china shop. 



> You believe the protagonist getting the girl he wants because as the protagonist he gets special treatment (regardless of what she wants) is _good_ writing?
> 
> Ok then


to be fair had sakura got what she wanted her head would no longer be attached to her body so it's not necessarily the better alternative


----------



## LDA (Jul 30, 2010)

Cold said:


> 3.  NH will never die, because NH happening is part of Jizz's master plan, and Jizz is of course this forum's Madara.  Normal bans won't work on him, he just phases through them.  To be able to face him, you need a space time ban that blocks his connection to the internet.



I might have to sig this 

+reps


----------



## runsakurarun (Jul 30, 2010)

Sakura is Lee approved, Naruto approved and now Kushina approved!

Minato just follows what kushina has to say so that makes him approve as well 

I don't give a shit about these fake-ass dupe polls


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 30, 2010)

Kage said:


> he just has other preferences...
> plus konohamaru's jutsu was pretty close.
> 
> sometimes kishi can be as subtle as a bull in a china shop.



Not fair 



Kage said:


> to be fair had sakura got what she wanted her head would no longer be attached to her body so it's not necessarily the better alternative



Sakura should end up with Ino.


----------



## Petros (Jul 30, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> Not fair
> 
> 
> 
> Sakura should end up with Ino.



And Ino should end up with Naruto who should end up with Hinata...
so...
SakuInoNaruHina ftw?
And then get Hinata to fall off a bridge and have Sakura not being able to cope with the pain and following suit leaving only NaruIno?


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 30, 2010)

Petros said:


> And Ino should end up with Naruto who should end up with Hinata...
> so...
> SakuInoNaruHina ftw?
> And then get Hinata to fall off a bridge and have Sakura not being able to cope with the pain and following suit leaving only NaruIno?



Get Naruto out of there and we're good.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 30, 2010)

Nope, I vote just NaruIno or nothing


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 30, 2010)

NarutoxKarin and NarutoxKarui are hotter, though !!!!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 30, 2010)

What the fuck is wrong with you people?

Do you not have lives?

Fucking losers


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 30, 2010)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> NarutoxKarin and NarutoxKarui are hotter, though !!!!



Red hair FTW!

Maybe she hasn't got red hair but personality wise is so alike to Kushina


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 30, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Nope, I vote just NaruIno or nothing



NarukoIno


----------



## Kaliope (Jul 30, 2010)

Cold said:


> Well, threads been fun.  Guess this is a good time to do my little analysis.
> 
> What remains true on NF:
> 
> ...



This 

Totally agree with #1 annnnd #6


----------



## Saunion (Jul 30, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> Red hair FTW!
> 
> Maybe she hasn't got red hair but personality wise is so alike to Kushina



This isn't Karin.


----------



## Cool Fox (Jul 30, 2010)

Kushina approves NaruSaku.


----------



## GangWarlord (Jul 30, 2010)

Kushina merely suggested someone similar to her, and Sakura's barely anything like her.
I've said it before, but there's a difference between being a badass like Kushina was, and being a bitch like Sakura is.



Champagne Supernova said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you people?
> 
> Do you not have lives?
> 
> Fucking losers



Epic post is epic.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 30, 2010)

She meant Red hair trolls.
This just in...Hinata's dying her hair.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 30, 2010)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> NarutoxKarin and NarutoxKarui are hotter, though !!!!



This fanart says lol to you


----------



## Nic (Jul 30, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> Kishimoto should make a lesbian pairing canon. That would be shocking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So those panels that are drawn the exact same way, with the same gestures, including within the context of sinilar events are just coincidences to you?  If so I can't take you seriously. I'm sorry.


----------



## Ukoku (Jul 30, 2010)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> NarutoxKarin and NarutoxKarui are hotter, though !!!!



Truth


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2010)

NaruSaku will be canon for the sole reason Jizz doesn't want it to happen.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 30, 2010)

Saunion said:


> This isn't Karin.



I voted for NaruTen,read my previous posts first


----------



## sooothE (Jul 30, 2010)

Cool Fox said:


> Kushina approves NaruSaku.


No she doesn't, she don't like weird girls.


----------



## Hitt (Jul 30, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> Get Naruto out of there and we're good.



Yeah.  Keep the dicks out of my yuri.  Yes even that fucking futa.


----------



## Kage (Jul 30, 2010)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> NaruSaku will be canon for the sole reason Jizz doesn't want it to happen.



good enough reasoning for me.

as crap as NaruSaku truly is i can't help but get a kick out of how many people it manages to piss off  and what saku pair they happen to support in contrast that's leik so much better for her



sooothE said:


> No she doesn't, she don't like weird girls.



speak of the devil!


----------



## Hitt (Jul 30, 2010)

Kage said:


> good enough reasoning for me.
> 
> as crap as NaruSaku truly is i can't help but get a kick out of how many people it manages to piss off  and what saku pair they happen to support in contrast that's leik so much better for her



It's pretty simple really.  NH is by far the most popular pairing here.

So most SS are really just NHers sideshipping with a "die for our ship" mentality.

But yes, another bonus for NS is its pure troll factor here.  And mark my words, IF Kishi canonizes it, preferably graphically (that is, a kiss), I'm putting that bitch in my sig.  Watch the butthurt (negs) or the cheers (+reps) roll in.

Fun.  



Bellville said:


> I will kill myself if NaruSaku happens.



Well, in that case, prepare yourself a nice warm bath, and get out the razorblades. 

Oh, and remember, down the road, not across the street.  Do it rite.


----------



## Bellville (Jul 30, 2010)

I will kill myself if NaruSaku happens.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 30, 2010)

narusaku will not happen so long as kishimoto hates sakura and i thank god that he hates her with so much passion. naruto will not end up with no bitch 

to be like kushina you need to stop weeping and fawning over badboyz and still loving them. i think sakura can only and only be with naruto if she improved and actually did something for naruto that didn't involve sasuke and just genuinely doing something for naruto only.

where the hell is karui on that poll. i just like it that she calls naruto blondie.


----------



## Kage (Jul 30, 2010)

Hitt said:


> It's pretty simple really.  NH is by far the most popular pairing here.
> 
> So most SS are really just NHers sideshipping with a "die for our ship" mentality.
> 
> ...



blergh. sideshipping 

_I_ would neg you just cause that's gross 



Bellville said:


> I will kill myself if NaruSaku happens.



can i revive you with my love? :33


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 30, 2010)

I want NaruSaku to happen (then again I don't lol) just BECAUSE of the troll. I will wear a full fledge set of this and I haven't done so in years . It would be the icing on the cake if they hugged or kissed or some gushy shit that that. Hahahahahaa.


----------



## Bellville (Jul 30, 2010)

Kage said:


> can i revive you with my love? :33


no because i will want to stay dead if NaruHina does not happen. do you know how much time i will ahve wasted if it doesn't be canon?


----------



## Afalstein (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm relieved to see the good humor prevailing on this thread, and I know I really shouldn't get involved in this debate because I really don't have enough time...

But the fact is I need to think out some things myself, and I might as well argue them out with people.

First of all, I'd like to note the irony in Kushina's statement: "Don't marry someone weird, marry someone like me." From what we've seen of Kushina's behavior, she seems pretty weird already.  But this is just humor.

Second of all, I need to acknowledge one of the possible readings of Kushina's advice.  Hinata as the "shy, dark weirdo" has obvious parallels with Kushina's 'weird' (though of course I don't understand the precise Japanese term, so this may be a translator decision).  And Sakura has already been noted to have many similarities to Kushina, including a rampant temper, a history of being bullied, an initial disdain for the central love interest, and a weird hair color.  So, in one way, it's very easy to read this as endorsing NaruSaku.

Third of all, I have some disclaimers to offer: Kushina has ALSO been compared to Hinata (though not as obviously), and others have stated that Kushina resembles no one except Naruto.  From a purely objective standpoint, Sakura is a great deal more 'weird' than Hinata--what with the inner voice and all--and Naruto only said he 'used' to think Hinata was a weirdo, so the statement may no longer apply in his mind.

Also, of course, it is possible that the statement is merely intended to show Kushina's character, and has no real bearing on the current situation.  Naruto may even ignore it (though this is unlikely).

Not sure where to go from here, I was mostly getting my thoughts together.

Kushina's statement could very easily be taken to support NaruSaku.  However, in my opinion, it is partly character development, partly a moment defining what Naruto is looking for (or what he will be looking for, post-flashback).  It's one of the last in a long series of motherly warnings Kushina gives Naruto, some of which carry over to his youth, some of which do not.  As his mother, she naturally wants Naruto to pick someone like her and not someone weird.  Her statement would make NO sense if she stated it in a reverse fashion.

The irony where she tells Naruto "not to pick a weird one, pick someone like me" is wholly intentional, and while it does have significances, is mostly designed to show Kushina's opinion of herself.  SHE'S not weird, the rest of the world is.

"Don't pick a weird one...", as we've already observed, from an objective standpoint (which the reader should occupy, even if Kushina does not), Sakura is a great deal more 'weird' than Hinata, who Naruto once considered strange but apparently no longer does.  Certainly it is difficult for the reader to think of Hinata as 'weird.'

Well, okay, it is for me.  Maybe some of you can see it better.

In any case,the term 'weird' only directly points to Hinata if one considers Naruto's statement during the Chunin exams, which was largely a retraction of that opinion and was stated in a rather positive fashion.

The only real thing that supports NaruSaku in this conversation is Kushina's statement: 'Someone like me.'  This could merely be an explanation for why Naruto pursued Sakura so much in the early days when it was inherently unhealthy, or even as I pointed out, simple irony. 

Of course, WHY Kushina resembles Sakura in so many ways is itself a significant fact.  But that is an argument for another day.


----------



## Kage (Jul 30, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> I want NaruSaku to happen (then again I don't lol) just BECAUSE of the troll. I will wear a full fledge set of this and I haven't done so in years . It would be the icing on the cake if they hugged or kissed or some gushy shit that that. Hahahahahaa.



stop talking like this. i just ate 



Bellville said:


> no because i will want to stay dead if NaruHina does not happen. do you know how much time i will ahve wasted if it doesn't be canon?


----------



## Bellville (Jul 30, 2010)

Afalstein said:


> I'm relieved to see the good humor prevailing on this thread, and I know I really shouldn't get involved in this debate because I really don't have enough time...
> 
> But the fact is I need to think out some things myself, and I might as well argue them out with people.
> 
> ...



No, Naruhina will happen. I can feel it in my gut.


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Jul 30, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> You believe the protagonist getting the girl he wants because as the protagonist he gets special treatment (regardless of what she wants) is _good_ writing?
> 
> Ok then



No, I think the protagonist (male or female) gets special treatment in most cases whether the writer intended for it or not, they do it subconsciously.  And if the side character gets what they want and the main character doesn't...that's somehow better and considered "good writing" to you?

...ROFL? 

Hell, there's a reason the author wrote that character as the MAIN CHARACTER in the first place. "Special treatment" was already put into place the second the author decided "well, this character is more important and the story is about them".

Moral of the story: you mad. Well, not really, but you get the point.


----------



## Nic (Jul 30, 2010)

mayumi said:


> narusaku will not happen so long as kishimoto hates sakura and i thank god that he hates her with so much passion. naruto will not end up with no bitch
> 
> to be like kushina you need to stop weeping and fawning over badboyz and still loving them. i think sakura can only and only be with naruto if she improved and actually did something for naruto that didn't involve sasuke and just genuinely doing something for naruto only.
> 
> where the hell is karui on that poll. i just like it that she calls naruto blondie.



Ironic considering he does not seem to like naruto much either.lol


----------



## Anberlina (Jul 30, 2010)

Sakura, I guess. But I think she'd approve of them all.


----------



## runsakurarun (Jul 30, 2010)

poor HInata  

rejected by her own father as Hyuuga heir, now by Naruto's parents as his GF. when will she ever win?


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Jul 30, 2010)

runsakurarun said:


> poor HInata
> 
> rejected by her own father as Hyuuga heir, now by Naruto's parents as his GF, when will she ever win?



She can win by going and being with Kiba who cared for her the whole time.

And there you go, side character's wishes fulfilled (Kiba's LOL).


----------



## Nic (Jul 30, 2010)

AlphaDragoon said:


> No, I think the protagonist (male or female) gets special treatment in most cases whether the writer intended for it or not, they do it subconsciously.  And if the side character gets what they want and the main character doesn't...that's somehow better and considered "good writing" to you?
> 
> ...ROFL?
> 
> ...



They don't do it subconsciously but more for their targeted audience.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2010)

Kushina and Sakura are similar in personality. Sasuke showed Sakura he's a ruthless murderer. Naruto saved Sakura from said murderer and came when she called (albeit it was just a well timed summoning jutsu). Yamato implied Sakura has feelings for Naruto. 
Naruto will be succeeding where Jiraiya failed - getting the girl _he_ wants is one of those things.
NaruSaku seems like a clear winner.

I only support it because Jizz hates it, however.



sooothE said:


> No she doesn't, she don't like weird girls.



Words cannot describe my disbelief in relation to your persistence.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 30, 2010)

runsakurarun said:


> poor HInata
> 
> rejected by her own father as Hyuuga heir, now by Naruto's parents as his GF. when will she ever win?



She'll go for Sasuke if she wants to piss Naruto off, but that's if she wants to be a bitch


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 30, 2010)

AlphaDragoon said:


> No, I think the protagonist (male or female) gets special treatment in most cases whether the writer intended for it or not, they do it subconsciously.  And if the side character gets what they want and the main character doesn't...that's somehow better and considered "good writing" to you?
> 
> ...ROFL?
> 
> ...



You don't seem to get what I'm saying.

A character getting what he wants purely because he is the main character or because he's the author's favourite and not because - you know - he works for it, is shoddy writing.

I don't see what that has to do with being main or secondary. A secondary character can be an author's darling (hello Shikamaru!) Naruto getting the girl he wants purely because of his main character status is pathetic.


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Jul 30, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> I don't see what that has to do with being main or secondary. A secondary character can be an author's darling (hello Shikamaru!) Naruto getting the girl he wants purely because of his main character status is pathetic.



But really, he wouldn't be getting what he wanted if he did end up with Sakura based only on "main character status". There's enough written into the storyline already to support it happening without him being the main character.  However, there's also enough written in (albeit less than Sakura) to support him ending up with Hinata.  

So in this case, the "tiebreaker" so to speak could possibly be the very fact that he IS the main character, and the story's been written, like most shounen are, for Naruto (the hero) to succeed where others like Jiraiya (the mentor) failed. And one of the key things Jiraiya mentioned being a failure at was getting the girl he loved. 

Thus, if they do actually decide to concrete a relationship (LOL yeah right), Naruto's wants > Hinata's wants and Naruto gets the girl of his dreams.  The values of bonds and hard work and never giving up on a dream and blah blah blah are all promoted, and everybody's happy.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 30, 2010)

Nic said:


> Ironic considering he does not seem to like naruto much either.lol



he liked him enough to give him strong parents.


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Jul 30, 2010)

mayumi said:


> he liked him enough to give him strong parents.



He also liked him enough to give him the coolest female character in the manga for a mom.


----------



## Cocatrola (Jul 30, 2010)

Bellville said:


> No, Naruhina will happen. I can feel it in my gut.



That doesn't prove anything. 



AlphaDragoon said:


> She can win by going and being with Kiba who cared for her the whole time.
> 
> And there you go, side character's wishes fulfilled (Kiba's LOL).



I agree with this, Kiba has been there for Hinata all along. 
There's always this cycle:
Ex: Sakura<Sasuke means Sakura likes Sasuke

Kiba<Hinata<Naruto, Rock Lee<Sakura, Ino<Sasuke<Nobody
Not one person has really reciprocated the other's feelings. None in the former rookie 9, at least...


----------



## Kakugo (Jul 30, 2010)

runsakurarun said:


> poor HInata
> 
> rejected by her own father as Hyuuga heir, now by Naruto's parents as his GF. when will she ever win?



Don't worry, Jizz will ensure Hinata's victory at one point or another.


----------



## Bellville (Jul 30, 2010)

Cocatrola said:


> That doesn't prove anything.


True love conquers all. Your black heart would not allow you to understand.


----------



## Believe it!!! (Jul 30, 2010)

We should probably tone down on the serious. It's up to Kishimoto what he wants to do, and what he wants to he has probably wanted to do since chapter three. Either way, no matter how much evidence is cited, or how much rationalizing is performed to convince you and your fandom that Kushina(In actuality, Kishimoto) was referring to Hinata, Karin, Ino, Tenten, Sakura or whoever, it doesn't matter. He can do whatever he wants. What matters in the interpretation and hints he has left behind to ensure what he wants to do, which he wanted from the beginning. 

So it's either NaruSasu or NaruSaku or SasuSaku. The deadness of SasuSaku can't be questioned though. It's nearly impossible. ...Certain aspects of this manga make me believe that a yaoi pairing is possible. But in actuality the mass amounts of NaruSasu arguement can be judged as a brotherly relationship. Also Sai proved to us Naruto was in love with a girl, Sakura. This makes me think that Kishimoto wants NaruSaku. Seriously, read the first twenty chapters again. It's there.

Then there comes the next likely pairing. NarHin. But I don't think Kishimoto wants this one. Why? Because Hinata belongs to the most neglected team, and AFTER she confessed, meaning Naruto is fully aware of her love, her last appearance was 50 chapters ago. She was smiling then, as Sakura was hugging Naruto. Makes me think the issue is resolved. Kishimoto never seemed to be supporting this one.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 30, 2010)

LOL NaruHina


----------



## Bellville (Jul 30, 2010)

Kishi will pick NaruHina. He drew a picture once before the manga in his concept sketches. And it had naruto and hinata. this means they were canon before the series started.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Jul 30, 2010)

AlphaDragoon said:


> But really, he wouldn't be getting what he wanted if he did end up with Sakura based only on "main character status". There's enough written into the storyline already to support it happening without him being the main character.  However, there's also enough written in (albeit less than Sakura) to support him ending up with Hinata.
> 
> So in this case, the "tiebreaker" so to speak could possibly be the very fact that he IS the main character, and the story's been written, like most shounen are, for Naruto (the hero) to succeed where others like Jiraiya (the mentor) failed. And one of the key things Jiraiya mentioned being a failure at was getting the girl he loved.
> 
> Thus, if they do actually decide to concrete a relationship (LOL yeah right), Naruto's wants > Hinata's wants and Naruto gets the girl of his dreams.  The values of bonds and hard work and never giving up on a dream and blah blah blah are all promoted, and everybody's happy.



Breaking News - The MAIN character's feelings are 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000X > than any side character's feelings.


----------



## Believe it!!! (Jul 30, 2010)

Bellville said:


> Kishi will pick NaruHina. He drew a picture once before the manga in his concept sketches. And it had naruto and hinata. this means they were canon before the series started.



You mean the one where Hinata had the swirl necklace? She is kinda directly connected to Naruto, so it only makes sense. I'm sure he also drew pictures of team 7. This can't be taken as evidence really. Solid argument though


----------



## Cocatrola (Jul 30, 2010)

Bellville said:


> True love conquers all. Your black heart would not allow you to understand.




True love? Hahaha..what a joke 

True love is when a girl (Hinata) longs desperately after a boy (Naruto) she barely talks to? 



Believe it!!! said:


> Then there comes the next likely pairing. NarHin. But I don't think Kishimoto wants this one. Why? Because Hinata belongs to the most neglected team, and AFTER she confessed, meaning Naruto is fully aware of her love, her last appearance was 50 chapters ago. She was smiling then, as Sakura was hugging Naruto. Makes me think the issue is resolved. Kishimoto never seemed to be supporting this one.



It's true, and they never really had solid interaction. Hinata longs after Naruto, but they barely talk to each other. You can't truly be in love with someone unless you know that person well. Hinata knows Naruto's goals and personality, but not really as a person. Naruto and Sakura have plenty of interaction, and most of their time is spent on missions together. I know it seems platonic but Naruto's devotion of Sakura is one of the prime examples of true love...that is, if it exists.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 30, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> I don't see what that has to do with being main or secondary. A secondary character can be an author's darling (hello Shikamaru!) Naruto getting the girl he wants purely because of his main character status is pathetic.



Indeed, but it's not like it's the first time that it happened.


----------



## Bellville (Jul 30, 2010)

Cocatrola said:


> True love? Hahaha..what a joke
> 
> True love is when a girl (Hinata) longs desperately after a boy (Naruto) she barely talks to?


And then they become canon. Yes, that is true love.


----------



## Believe it!!! (Jul 30, 2010)

Cocatrola said:


> True love? Hahaha..what a joke
> 
> True love is when a girl (Hinata) longs desperately after a boy (Naruto) she barely talks to?
> 
> ...



I agree  with your general thought but you probably shouldn't be denying Hinata's love for Naruto. Truth is, it developed when she was very vulnerable and feeling weak, and he was like a hero to her, possessing everything she didn't have. 

Truth is, her character was introduced by Kishimoto to show the never give up, become strong through believing theme, and once she acheived this against Neji, and Naruto showed that it could work by beating him, her theme was finished. Of course her love and feelings for him were still a loose end.

To tie this up Kishimoto made her confess, and showed her general resolution in 450.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 30, 2010)

I have no idea why, but this constant shipping debate is incredibly juvenile and yet simultaneously one of the most interesting aspects of this now tired series. The likelihood is that none of this will ever be resolved, and Kishi knows exactly how to dangle tantalising, pseudo-hints out there to get the fangirls and boys excited every few months, but maybe we finally will receive closure on all this one day. I hope so -- not because I particularly care about the outcome, as I'm pretty sure Kishi will make boring, bland shipping choices if he ever does resolve them, but more for the reactions on the forum when it all comes to light. Should be quite entertaining.  

If I were in Kishi's situation, I would personally have gone with:

Lee x Sakura 

(After her initial disgust at his appearance and his rather embarrassing attempt to ask her out, she grew to respect and even like him in a very short space of time. Would have been pretty interesting if that growth had continued, in my opinion, simply because it would have represented a clear reversal of her old, superficial crush on Sasuke for his looks and status. It would be unexpected, and yet 'dramatically viable', given enough development, and it would reinforce Sakura's climb into maturation. Plus, Lee, from part one, was the best character in the whole series.)

Sasuke x Spinsterhood

(Not even joking. Sasuke strikes me as the sort of tortured soul who never quite gets that happy end...the most he manages to attain is something bittersweet. He's so traumatised, twisted, emotionally damaged and closed off that I could never imagine him in any kind of real, lasting relationship, even if he was ever redeemed and welcomed back to the village after his crimes. This guy was a lone wolf from the first moment he was introduced, and he should die that way too -- preferably after he's repented for at least some of what he's done, though. No pairing for our infamous anti-hero.)

Shikamaru x Temari

(A more mainstream choice, this -- I really like it, though. I think the two characters have undeniable chemistry due to the way their contrasting personalities work. Temari's domineering personality is exactly the right way to balance out Shikamaru's utter laziness and lack of motivation.)

Naruto x ?

(I would have said Hinata at one point, but she's apparently been wiped from his memory, so I'm not sure now. Selective amnesia must suck. Not interested in him with Sakura, as their scenes together rarely show much chemistry at all. Just quite bland. Unlike Sasuke, though, I can easily see Naruto with a wife and family -- just not sure who would work, given the circumstances.)


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 30, 2010)

@Dream Brother: Huzzah! Someone standing up for LeeSaku. I don't like the pairing, I just think it's "interesting" how it's always ignored. And it's too bad Kishimoto torpedoed ShikaTema. :/

Hinata confessing was important for her character development. Having that love requited isn't. Just like Sakura got what she desired (Sasuke acknowledging her) just not in the _way_ she desired it (romantically).



			
				Bellville said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes when people refute a long analytic post with an abruptly short, unsupported sentence it can be annoying. This one, however, tickled my funny bone. 

Though kudos to Afalstein for noticing the humorous irony of Kushina's statement. I didn't catch it.


*Spoiler*: _tangent/OT? re: Bellville, Hitt_ 






			
				Bellville said:
			
		

> no because i will want to stay dead if NaruHina does not happen. do you know how much time i will ahve wasted if it doesn't be canon?


Poor Bellville  Don't diez! You know, after many a weary and circular flames war in the Gundam Wing fandom, we learned a noble truth about shipping that brought widespread peace and satisfaction: 

*"It doesn't matter if it's canon because the pairing rocks and we'll always have fanfiction." *(And if you're really lucky, you begin to embody an even greater truth: "Pairings are not serious business.")

And it's really only a waste if one holds precious all the time one spent asserting that it WILL become canon.  

Frankly, no pairing in Naruto is worth getting too invested in, canonically. 



Hitt said:


> But yes, another bonus for NS is its pure troll factor here.  And mark my words, IF Kishi canonizes it, preferably graphically (that is, a kiss), I'm putting that bitch in my sig.  Watch the butthurt (negs) or the cheers (+reps) roll in.
> 
> Fun.


I vill bring ze popcorn  

Lol, the fandom will _explode_ the day Kishi canonizes _anything_. That is, of course, if everyone isn't finally apathetic toward this long drawn out affair by then. 

The real question is whether it would be better for Kishimoto (not necessarily the story) to try to develop something a little bit gradually, you know, give big hints and work it out so fans can acclimate themselves a bit, or to make like speed dating and canonize it too fast to allow shippers to stew in McHatesville?


----------



## Bellville (Jul 30, 2010)

ninjaneko said:


> Sometimes when people refute a long analytic post with an abruptly short, unsupported sentence it can be annoying. This one, however, tickled my funny bone.


Mission accomplished.


> Poor Bellville  Don't diez! You know, after many a weary and circular flames war in the Gundam Wing fandom, we learned a noble truth about shipping that brought widespread peace and satisfaction:
> 
> *"It doesn't matter if it's canon because the pairing rocks and we'll always have fanfiction." *(And if you're really lucky, you begin to embody an even greater truth: "Pairings are not serious business.")
> 
> ...


I'll love my canon-but-not-canon pair forever and ever

But how do i find meaning in life. NarHinz is my life...


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 30, 2010)

ninjaneko said:


> @Dream Brother: Huzzah! Someone standing up for LeeSaku. I don't like the pairing, I just think it's "interesting" how it's always ignored. And it's too bad Kishimoto torpedoed ShikaTema. :/



It's because most fangirls want bishies, not a guy who dresses in green spandex, has a bowl cut, massive eyebrows and strange, Garu-esque eyes. This, of course, somehow overshadows the fact that he's utterly awesome in pretty much every other respect. 



> Hinata confessing was important for her character development. Having that love requited isn't. Just like Sakura got what she desired (Sasuke acknowledging her) just not in the _way_ she desired it (romantically).



I agree that her love doesn't need to be requited at all -- but her actions sure as hell deserved some sort of response, whether that be a positive or negative one. The fact the response was instead...nothing...is just baffling. It's almost funny, in a twisted way -- the girl has her big moment, gets beaten up, and then she instantly goes back to being the 'ghost' of the village. 

Ten years afterward:

Villager: "Yo, remember that Hyuuga gal that liked you?"

Naruto: "Who? lol."


----------



## Believe it!!! (Jul 30, 2010)

ninjaneko said:


> Hinata confessing was important for her character development. Having that love requited isn't. Just like Sakura got what she desired (Sasuke acknowledging her) just not in the _way_ she desired it (romantically).



That's quite it. The confession was to tie up her loose ends.




ninjaneko said:


> *Spoiler*: _tangent/OT? re: Bellville, Hitt_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Personally I have no problem with NaruHina and its premise. I just don't think it's the way Kishimoto wants to go. I only have rationalization and educated guesses. I will never insist NaruSaku will become canon, but it will always be what I predict. Actually I do like Hinata's character and I think much can be done with her, outside of Naruto. She's her own person now.

If only people could just get along. I'd join the pairing peace FC, but  I'm not allowed there anymore.


----------



## Kage (Jul 30, 2010)

ninjaneko said:


> Hinata confessing was important for her character development. Having that love requited isn't. Just like Sakura got what she desired (Sasuke acknowledging her) just not in the _way_ she desired it (romantically).


































*WAY TO MISS THE POINT*


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Jul 30, 2010)

It's gonna be funny when Kishi trolls every pariing fan and ends the manga without any paring confirmed.


----------



## Santeira (Jul 30, 2010)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> It's gonna be funny when Kishi trolls every pariing fan and ends the manga without any paring confirmed.



That's going to be awesome. We got some hint, but there's no need to be so arrogant about it by declaring canonship and dissing other pairings. Kishi will put them into the right place.


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Jul 30, 2010)

GangWarlord said:


> Kushina merely suggested someone similar to her, and Sakura's barely anything like her.
> I've said it before, but there's a *difference* between being a badass like Kushina was, and being a bitch like Sakura is.


 *People Love to ingore the truth ** . *

*People also fail notice that while Kushina FOUGHT her bullies , Sakura just cried and let Ino do the defending..*

*Comparing Kushina to Sakura is kind of insulting..to Kushina *

*I take no side with shitty pairings *


----------



## Iamacloud (Jul 30, 2010)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> It's gonna be funny when Kishi trolls every pariing fan and ends the manga without any paring confirmed.



This could end the universe, I could see the most hardcore on ALL sides UNITING in their desire to kill him. Would screw up the balance of the universe and the whole universe would implode in a nanosecond.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 30, 2010)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> It's gonna be funny when Kishi trolls every pariing fan and ends the manga without any paring confirmed.



god i would laugh my ass off if that happens


----------



## HannieGoreDoll (Jul 30, 2010)

Sometimes Naruto reminds me of "The Epic of Gilgamesh"  ... teeheehee


----------



## Believe it!!! (Jul 30, 2010)

HannieGoreDoll said:


> Sometimes Naruto reminds me of "The Epic of Gilgamesh"  ... teeheehee



That was the best epic of all time, and I don't see how Naruto compares. But it was the best epic of all time.


----------



## runsakurarun (Jul 30, 2010)

Kushina was a nagging motor-mouth, not so strong in ninjutsu, violent but caring tsundere. 
Sounds like (insert random kunoichi other than Sakura) to me! 




/denial


----------



## HannieGoreDoll (Jul 30, 2010)

Believe it!!! said:


> That was the best epic of all time, and I don't see how Naruto compares. But it was the best epic of all time.



there are some similarities between the naruto/sasuke relationship and gilgamesh/enkidu .not all of it just some aspects.for example,how far gilgamesh goes for enkidu because he cant live without him.i find it kinda similar but you don't have to agree with me.everyone has their own opinion ^^


----------



## Iamacloud (Jul 30, 2010)

Bellville said:


> Kishi will pick NaruHina. He drew a picture once before the manga in his concept sketches. And it had naruto and hinata. this means they were canon before the series started.



*It doesn't make NH canon*, only Naruto can do that now, *but it sure does not hurt it*...

You may laugh, but that reveals something. Hinata was part of the story long before Sakura, Sasuke and the other rookies were even thought of. It was the editors who asked to add a team for Naruto after they saw the pilot and decided to sign him, thus Sakura and Sasuke were born, along with a support cast (the rookies). The fact that there is concept art of the relationship between Naruto and Hinata predating even that is indeed pretty significant, it means Kishi had it in mind all along. 

Kishi said from that concept art that at the time, Hinata was some "hime" from a noble family (which stayed her background even when she became a ninja along with the other rookies). It appears that Hinata was indeed supposed to be Naruto's original (and only) love interest. Honestly ask yourself this, when you read the following comment earlier in the thread, did you approve?



Believe it!!! said:


> We should probably tone down on the serious. It's up to Kishimoto what he wants to do, and what he wants to he has probably wanted to do since chapter three.



Well, that concept art hints that the relationship between Naruto and Hinata was planned LOOOOOONG before he ever thought about chapter 3.

It's the same argument, only stronger, but you diss it, because it supports NH. 

For those wondering WTF we are talking about, here it is:



Really, how can NH concept art be bad for NH? 

The symbolism is obvious. Notice how the "Sun" in Hinata's name (Hinata means "sunny place") is shining over Naruto?


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 31, 2010)

lol why do you people give two shits? Do you honestly think that this will change anything? It could possibly foreshadow but it doesn't change much. Naruto will still pick who the fuck he wants (lol naruto has top status here) and whom he loves romantically. Which is Sakura, but also Sasuke


----------



## Kek (Jul 31, 2010)

*omnom*  .


----------



## Bellville (Jul 31, 2010)

Iamacloud said:


> Kishi said from that concept art that at the time, Hinata was some "hime" from a noble family (which stayed her background even when she became a ninja along with the other rookies). *It appears that Hinata was indeed supposed to be Naruto's original (and only) love interest.* Honestly ask yourself this, when you read the following comment earlier in the thread, did you approve?


Somehow, I knew you would latch on to that.

If Kishi didn't state himself that Hinata was supposed to be Naruto's love interest, then you're back to square one. Hinata may have simply been 'the girl with a crush on the hero' from the very beginning.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 31, 2010)

Sakura's entire character was created because the editors told Kishimoto that he needed a heroine and *A LOVE INTEREST FOR THE PROTAGONIST.* What does this say to you?


----------



## Kakugo (Jul 31, 2010)

Iamacloud said:


> Kishi said from that concept art that at the time, Hinata was some "hime" from a noble family (which stayed her background even when she became a ninja along with the other rookies). *It appears that Hinata was indeed supposed to be Naruto's original (and only) love interest*. Honestly ask yourself this, when you read the following comment earlier in the thread, did you approve?



On what fucking basis do you claim this?


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jul 31, 2010)

Bellville said:


> Kishi will pick NaruHina. He drew a picture once before the manga in his concept sketches. And it had naruto and hinata. this means they were canon before the series started.



 .......................................................................... OH! You were kidding, right.


----------



## runsakurarun (Jul 31, 2010)

this thread 

there's always 20+ viewers and it's close to hitting the 1000 mark. keep it up guys! there's still hope for the patient NarHin


----------



## Bellville (Jul 31, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Sakura's entire character was created because the editors told Kishimoto that he needed a heroine and *A LOVE INTEREST FOR THE PROTAGONIST.* What does this say to you?


That Hinata is Nardo's love interest. Sakura is a red herring.


Specter Von Baren said:


> .......................................................................... OH! You were kidding, right.



It_ was_ a joke. But then.. well..


----------



## HannieGoreDoll (Jul 31, 2010)

if hinata cut her hair and made it duckbutt emo,wore a robe and a purple bow around her waist and got an attitude,made neji kill her clan....than maybe...just maybe naruto would notice her


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jul 31, 2010)

Bellville said:


> That Hinata is Nardo's love interest. Sakura is a red herring.
> 
> 
> It_ was_ a joke. But then.. well..



What? It's not like anyone reasonable or intelligent is actually believing it. It was a good joke.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 31, 2010)

> I agree that her love doesn't need to be requited at all -- but her actions sure as hell deserved some sort of response, whether that be a positive or negative one. The fact the response was instead...nothing...is just baffling. It's almost funny, in a twisted way -- the girl has her big moment, gets beaten up, and then she instantly goes back to being the 'ghost' of the village.
> 
> Ten years afterward:
> 
> ...


LOL. I agree. But I'm thinking Kishimoto isn't giving us any scene because either the rest of the plot has all the attention and he couldn't see a good spot to fit it (writing fail) or because he feels it would give too much away on the pairing stuff. 

Kishimoto does have a tendency to leave things hanging for a bazillion chapters at a time. That's why I'm not like, "Huh? Where's Hinata?" 

Aside from my having accepted long before now the obvious fact that romance isn't important in this series.



Kage said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I make my own points . Lol, don't get mad. I just wanted to point that out that both those characters fulfilled a part of their character and relationship stories. "That's more important than who ends up with who," is what I had in mind while writing that.


----------



## Bellville (Jul 31, 2010)

Specter Von Baren said:


> What? It's not like anyone reasonable or intelligence is actually believing it. It was a good joke.


True.

Still worth a god facepalm when the joke was taken seriously.


----------



## Chippy (Jul 31, 2010)

C'mon get to a thousand


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 31, 2010)

952 asspulls. Incredible.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 31, 2010)

Continue your debating it amuses me!


----------



## Judecious (Jul 31, 2010)

this amuses me


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jul 31, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Continue your debating it amuses me!



Okay, I don't care for the pairing but I must know who the artist is that drew the pic in your sig, that's some great work there.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 31, 2010)

I too will essentially be a pig rolling in the mud but blast and make fun of the others for being dirty.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 31, 2010)

Specter Von Baren said:


> Okay, I don't care for the pairing but I must know who the artist is that drew the pic in your sig, that's some great work there.



Not sure. Just found it on a random google search.


----------



## ImperialMog (Jul 31, 2010)

HannieGoreDoll said:


> Sometimes Naruto reminds me of "The Epic of Gilgamesh"  ... teeheehee



It does since "The Epic of Gilgamesh" is more or less a Shonen series to start with.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 31, 2010)

ImperialMog said:


> It does since "The Epic of Gilgamesh" is more or less a Shonen series to start with.



Complete with the homoerotic subtext between Gilgamesh and Enkidu.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jul 31, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Not sure. Just found it on a random google search.



Dang... that seems to almost always be the answer I get...


----------



## Bellville (Jul 31, 2010)

Specter Von Baren said:


> Okay, I don't care for the pairing but I must know who the artist is that drew the pic in your sig, that's some great work there.



The artist is . (Site contains buckets of SasuNaru.)


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 31, 2010)

I really wish I knew though. Cause its one of my favorite NaruKari pics.


----------



## ImperialMog (Jul 31, 2010)

Marsala said:


> Complete with the homoerotic subtext between Gilgamesh and Enkidu.



And that is where NaruSasu comes from.

Makes me somewhat hope that Karin and Sakura in deciding Sasuke isn't worth it and then start going out with each other.


----------



## Kage (Jul 31, 2010)

ninjaneko said:


> I make my own points . Lol, don't get mad. I just wanted to point that out that both those characters fulfilled a part of their character and relationship stories. "That's more important than who ends up with who," is what I had in mind while writing that.



you don't know me very well 

how did my sarcasm fail? i used _three_ mad smileys _and_ bolded my capslock rage


----------



## Marsala (Jul 31, 2010)

ImperialMog said:


> And that is where NaruSasu comes from.
> 
> Makes me somewhat hope that Karin and Sakura in deciding Sasuke isn't worth it and then start going out with each other.



My favorite idea: the final two couples are Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura and Karin, but it isn't made clear who is with who.


----------



## Nic (Jul 31, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> Naruto getting the girl he wants purely because of his main character status is pathetic.



It's called writing your story in a way that produces the most revenue. You may not like it, but it's hardly pathetic.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Jul 31, 2010)

What are you talking about if Kishi cared about money, he would have made SasuNaru 100% in Japan it rapes NaruHina, NaruSaku and SasuSaku al three of them combined.


*NaruSasu most popular.

SasuSaku second popular.

NaruHina third popular.

finally 

NaruSaku least popular.
*

I my self vote for NaruxHerem

Sexing the world population with just Tajuu Kage Bunshins, is the only way to live.


----------



## Kage (Jul 31, 2010)

your jap stats are a bit off 

KakaIru rapes them all.

NaruSasu is 2nd

SasuSaku is 3rd or 4th can't remember whether or not KakaNaru comes before or after it

and NaruSaku is somewhere but wherever it is it's more popular than NaruHina in japan.
_NejiHina_ is more popular than Naruhina in japan.


----------



## fralamp88 (Jul 31, 2010)

The perfect final would be KakaSaku. Don't try and argue that. 
I could care less about the others.
Altough it is very likely that Sasuke will have sex with Kabutomaru before the end of the series.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 31, 2010)

I say we subtract all Hinata's votes by the amount of Jizz dupes that voted.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 31, 2010)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I say we subtract all Hinata's votes by the amount of Jizz dupes that voted.



then you would get 127


----------



## Chippy (Jul 31, 2010)

I find it hilarious this got the same kinda reaction, thread-wise, as 437 and 450.

I mean, it's a line amidst lots of other lines of more importance in a chapter.

A _line_.

Jesus fucking christ people.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 31, 2010)

Chippy said:


> I find it hilarious this got the same kinda reaction, thread-wise, as 437 and 450.
> 
> I mean, it's a line amidst lots of other lines of more importance in a chapter.
> 
> ...



this is NF, everything is taken too seriously


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 31, 2010)

People need to relax.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 31, 2010)

naruto the best said:


> then you would get 127




A lot lesser. Look how many times Jizz registered to vote.


----------



## TadloS (Jul 31, 2010)

This thread is for delusional shipper ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2010)

i thought that kakasaku was the most popular in japan.


----------



## Cocatrola (Jul 31, 2010)

Chippy said:


> I find it hilarious this got the same kinda reaction, thread-wise, as 437 and 450.
> 
> I mean, it's a line amidst lots of other lines of more importance in a chapter.
> 
> ...



This.

--

WTF is up with KakaIru? Why do people even like it?


----------



## Afalstein (Jul 31, 2010)

Nic said:


> It's basically the exact same translation.  Weird and Strange are synonyms of each other you know.



True.  But the issue here is whether it's intentionally made to echo Naruto's statement about Hinata being a "weirdo" (though he's since retracted that).  Is the parallel something Kishi wanted to write in or that the translator wanted to read in?


----------



## Nic (Jul 31, 2010)

Afalstein said:


> True.  But the issue here is whether it's intentionally made to echo Naruto's statement about Hinata being a "weirdo" (though he's since retracted that).  Is the parallel something Kishi wanted to write in or that the translator wanted to read in?



well yes since kishi mentioned the word so it would be stated as weird or strange.  We know that hinata is referred that way, since they mean the exact same thing.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 31, 2010)

screw the pairings. give me translation of this instead

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## kubik (Jul 31, 2010)

Nic said:


> well yes since kishi mentioned the word so it would be stated as weird or strange.  We know that hinata is referred that way, since they mean the exact same thing.


Successful troll is successful





> Correction, Hinata used to be weird, she's basically more mature and down to earth now.


lolwut
lolban?


----------



## Praecipula (Jul 31, 2010)

I vote for* Hinata *because obviously, she deserve Naruto more than anyone else. I'm sure Kushina will approve f her. I mean, heck, your son was being looked down for his entire childhood but there's this girl who see him for who he is. A girl who completely overlooked the fact that his son is a demon container. A girl who love him for not what he have become but for who is. A girl who admire him even if everyone else viewed him as a pest. A girl who see the best in him.

And more importantly, A GIRL WHO IS WILLING TO PROTECT HIS SON EVEN IF IT COST HER LIFE. 

Kushina wants Naruto to find a girl like her, who will love him, protect and sacrifice everything for him. A girl like her that is willing to give up her life just so he won't disappear in the world. Why can't people see that?  

I'm sure Kushina definitely don't want Naruto to choose someone who only chooses him because he was there and the other guy is busy planning his revenge.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 31, 2010)

Kage said:


> you don't know me very well
> 
> how did my sarcasm fail? i used _three_ mad smileys _and_ bolded my capslock rage


My sarcasm detector broke. I fail at life!


----------



## Corvida (Jul 31, 2010)

Chippy said:


> I find it hilarious this got the same kinda reaction, thread-wise, as 437 and 450.
> 
> I mean, it's a line amidst lots of other lines of more importance in a chapter.
> 
> ...



Desperation, pure and simple.  And the saddest thing it?s the reading of the said line as the pu?etero Foreshadowing and Revelation of the Holy Mouth of Sauron.


----------



## Nic (Jul 31, 2010)

Corvida said:


> Desperation, pure and simple.  And the saddest thing it?s the reading of the said line as the pu?etero Foreshadowing and Revelation of the Holy Mouth of Sauron.


but it's fun to argue it and see reactions.   Besides it's more events throughout that FB that count here.


----------



## Corvida (Jul 31, 2010)

Nic said:


> but it's fun to argue it and see reactions.   Besides it's more events throughout that FB that count here.



Yes, the thread was a wonderful reading, but the  bait  from kishi was too gross this time. I would call it Much ado about nothing, but on the other hand...if delusions work so much in every camp, when something real and tangible happens in the pairing field it will be armageddon. Again.

And it will be great.


----------



## HannieGoreDoll (Jul 31, 2010)

Marsala said:


> Complete with the homoerotic subtext between Gilgamesh and Enkidu.



i wrote an essay on that in Serbia about how their relationship goes much beyond friendship or brotherhood.i love how the teachers and my principal were so happy with it that they made every single kid in my school read it,the homophobic ones weren't happy.hahaha god...some still deny the homo subtext.


----------



## Nic (Jul 31, 2010)

Corvida said:


> Yes, the thread was a wonderful reading, but the  bait  from kishi was too gross this time. I would call it Much ado about nothing, but on the other hand...if delusions work so much in every camp, when something real and tangible happens in the pairing field it will be armageddon. Again.
> 
> And it will be great.


Depends if you look for pairings or not.  Others have shown that throughout this Flashback that Kishi did drop a bunch of hints in regards to the narusaku pairing following that of MinatoxKushina.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 31, 2010)

Sofiajade said:


> I vote for* Hinata *because obviously, she deserve Naruto more than anyone else. I'm sure Kushina will approve f her. I mean, heck, your son was being looked down for his entire childhood but there's this girl who see him for who he is. A girl who completely overlooked the fact that his son is a demon container. A girl who love him for not what he have become but for who is. A girl who admire him even if everyone else viewed him as a pest. A girl who see the best in him.
> 
> And more importantly, A GIRL WHO IS WILLING TO PROTECT HIS SON EVEN IF IT COST HER LIFE.
> 
> ...



Hinata "deserves" to be with Naruto?  

By your logic, Naruto deserves to be with Sakura all the more, since he bent himself backwards for her sake by saving her life at least 2 times.   

And last I checked, Hinata didn't know Naruto being a Jinchuuriki until at least the Itachi Arc.  She fell in love with him because he stood up for himself and she took inspriation from that.   Which BTW isn't only specific to Hinata, all the other Rookies now draw from that as well.   Especially Shikamaru.


----------



## Yozora (Jul 31, 2010)

Where is Mei option?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow,what a waste of time.


----------



## Corvida (Jul 31, 2010)

Nic said:


> Depends if you look for pairings or not.  Others have shown that throughout this Flashback that Kishi did drop a bunch of hints in regards to the narusaku pairing following that of MinatoxKushina.



And that?s even more puzzling. I can understand this present fuss, as Kishi purposedly threw the bait for the especulation and the looking for pairings with the forbidden word "girlfriend". But the parallelings....urgh. That?s forcing the machine too much, and that goes for all sides.


----------



## .access timeco. (Jul 31, 2010)

Sasuke.


10charactersofobvious


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 31, 2010)

AlphaDragoon said:


> But really, *he wouldn't be getting what he wanted if he did end up with Sakura based only on "main character status"*. There's enough written into the storyline already to support it happening without him being the main character.  However, there's also enough written in (albeit less than Sakura) to support him ending up with Hinata.



Isn't this what you are saying when you say the main character gets what he wants? 

Make up your mind.



AlphaDragoon said:


> So in this case, the "tiebreaker" so to speak could possibly be the very fact that he IS the main character, and the story's been written, like most shounen are, for Naruto (the hero) to succeed where others like Jiraiya (the mentor) failed. And one of the key things Jiraiya mentioned being a failure at was getting the girl he loved.
> 
> Thus, if they do actually decide to concrete a relationship (LOL yeah right), Naruto's wants > Hinata's wants and Naruto gets the girl of his dreams.  The values of bonds and hard work and never giving up on a dream and blah blah blah are all promoted, and everybody's happy.



Basically, Naruto gets what he wants because he is the main character or a hero, not because he is a really good person with lots of good qualities.

Ok then 



Cocatrola said:


> I agree with this, Kiba has been there for Hinata all along.
> There's always this cycle:
> Ex: Sakura<Sasuke means Sakura likes Sasuke
> 
> ...



Kiba doesn't like Hinata that way. He's her friend, that doesn't mean he wants to get in her pants. And you don't love somebody because "they have been there for you". That's a pathetic Nice Guy argument. 



Milkshake said:


> Indeed, but it's not like it's the first time that it happened.



Not saying it didn't happen before. i'm saying it's bad writing.



Nic said:


> It's called writing your story *in a way that produces the most revenue*. You may not like it, but it's hardly pathetic.



You mean profit? You think Naruto getting Sakura means more profit?


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Jul 31, 2010)

.access timeco. said:


> Sasuke.
> 
> 
> 10charactersofobvious



She did think sasgay was a girl...


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Jul 31, 2010)

Is this post 1000?

Funny since it came from a non shipper, lol!


----------



## Kage (Jul 31, 2010)

you ask a question like that after wondering whether it really matters?

pfffffffffffffffffff. 

i still can't believe one line did all this. chances of nothing coming out of it are 99.9%
a standard ratio for pairing theories in general if i do say so myself


----------



## Hitt (Jul 31, 2010)

Kage said:


> you ask a question like that after wondering whether it really matters?
> 
> pfffffffffffffffffff.
> 
> ...



This thread is proof of one thing:

It doesn't matter if Naruto beats the bad guy and saves the world from global war and destruction.

All that matters is WHO HE WILL PUT HIS DICK INTO!


----------



## Kek (Jul 31, 2010)

I have a feeling a question like that would matter to a lot of people in this thread. 

lol you're not the only one who thinks that.


----------



## BossofBosses (Jul 31, 2010)

Hinata is much more like Kushina, on the inside, then Sakura. Hinata was more than willing to put her life on the line for the one she loved, just like Kushina. I ABSOLUTELY HATE PAIRINGS but damnit if Naruto does not end up with the Hyugga with the big fucking tits I won't reread the manga after it finishes.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 31, 2010)

Kage said:


> you ask a question like that after wondering whether it really matters?
> 
> pfffffffffffffffffff.
> 
> ...



Kakashi and Iruka had a couple of panels together.

Yet they are the most popular pairing in Japan.

Never underestimate the power of shipping.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 31, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> Kakashi and Iruka had a couple of panels together.
> 
> Yet they are the most popular pairing in Japan.
> 
> Never underestimate the power of shipping.



More popular pairing? Seriously?


----------



## Kage (Jul 31, 2010)

Hitt said:


> This thread is proof of one thing:
> 
> It doesn't matter if Naruto beats the bad guy and saves the world from global war and destruction.
> 
> All that matters is* WHO HE WILL PUT HIS DICK INTO! *



sasuke.

can we end this thread now?



gabzilla said:


> Kakashi and Iruka had a couple of panels together.
> 
> Yet they are the most popular pairing in Japan.
> 
> Never underestimate the power of shipping.



never underestimate the power of aesthetic appeal more like.
though the west is far more gulity of this as far as shipping goes. sadly


----------



## OrangeFlash (Jul 31, 2010)

fjedkjfiawfoid


----------



## Reivaxe (Jul 31, 2010)

Starr said:


> "Someone like your mother", could be read along the lines of someone who loves him dearly, and won't play games. That's how I read it. Could be interpreted into lots of other ways of course.



This.

I think Kish is gonna use this angle to trick people.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2010)

mayumi said:


> don't just say it for sure. boyakist on MH is a good translator and he has shown that there were some lines that have not been accurate in the recent chapter in the link i posted.
> 
> i don't care about stupid pairings but the meaning in some lines between kushina/minato was lost in last chapters.
> 
> ...


Do you know where I can get a RAW? I'd rather check myself.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 31, 2010)

Hitt said:


> This thread is proof of one thing:
> 
> It doesn't matter if Naruto beats the bad guy and saves the world from global war and destruction.
> 
> All that matters is WHO HE WILL PUT HIS DICK INTO!



this has always been so srs, though. since the beginning of times


----------



## Nic (Jul 31, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> You mean profit? You think Naruto getting Sakura means more profit?



you think writing a manga in such a way as to please the larger fanbase doesn't help?   It doesn't matter how small the change it creates, it still does and when you consider a large part is driven by pairing then it becomes all the more understandable.  Try a little harder to call it pathetic, but what you ship yourself doesn't make for better writing, it just makes you happy.


----------



## Kage (Jul 31, 2010)

Nic said:


> you think writing a manga in such a way as to please the larger fanbase doesn't help?   It doesn't matter how small the change it creates, it still does and when you consider a large part is driven by pairing then it becomes all the more understandable.  Try a little harder to call it pathetic, but what you ship yourself doesn't make for better writing, it just makes you happy.



errr... i think what she was getting at is if he wanted to please a larger fanbase with pairings he would do it with one that is well known to be a lot more popular. 

NaruSaku is just not that pairing.

if he wanted to bring in revenue for his Japanese fanbase with pairings, Hinata and Sakura would be shit out of luck 

at least as far as pairing them with Naruto or Sasuke is concerned.


----------



## Nic (Jul 31, 2010)

Kage said:


> errr... i think what she was getting at is if he wanted to please a larger fanbase with pairings he would do it with one that is well known to be a lot more popular.
> 
> NaruSaku is just not that pairing.
> 
> ...



don't confuse the fanbase on this forum which is much older than that of the actual fanbase that reads the manga which are mostly comprised of 12-13 year old boys who are naturally going to want the main character to win his girl.


----------



## Kage (Jul 31, 2010)

Nic said:


> don't confuse the fanbase on this forum which is much older than that of the actual fanbase that reads the manga which are mostly comprised of 12-13 year old boys who are naturally going to want the main character to win his girl.



hmmm... i guess. 

but there aren't many statistics with proof of that is there?


----------



## Nic (Jul 31, 2010)

Kage said:


> hmmm... i guess.
> 
> but there aren't many statistics with proof of that is there?



well we know it's targeted at that age group so unless his editors are complete idiots, then yeah we can be quite sure.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 31, 2010)

Nic said:


> you think writing a manga in such a way as to please the larger fanbase doesn't help?   It doesn't matter how small the change it creates, it still does and when you consider a large part is driven by pairing then it becomes all the more understandable.  Try a little harder to call it pathetic, but what you ship yourself doesn't make for better writing, it just makes you happy.



Wait, you think _Narusaku_ has the largest fanbase?



Don't delude yourself. If Kishimoto wanted to please the larger part of the fanbase, KakaIru and SasuNaru would be canon. This has nothing to do with my favourite pairing, since it's even less popular than NS in Japan. 

At this point all the big three can only become canon thanks to bad writing. There's no redeeming _any_ of them, so I don't know why you believe that making one pairing canon is going to make me say it's _good_ writing. Stop assuming.



Kage said:


> never underestimate the power of aesthetic appeal more like.
> though the west is far more gulity of this as far as shipping goes. sadly



True :/



TheDarkLord said:


> More popular pairing? Seriously?



Yep.


----------



## Kek (Jul 31, 2010)

Them Japanese love their yaoi.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 31, 2010)

Some of us just partake because it amuses us. It's like the Gladiatorial Arena!


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 31, 2010)

Kek said:


> Them Japanese love their yaoi.



Needs more yuri


----------



## Nic (Jul 31, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> Wait, you think _Narusaku_ has the largest fanbase?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't delude yourself. If Kishimoto wanted to please the larger part of the fanbase, KakaIru and *SasuNaru* would be canon. This has nothing to do with my favourite pairing, since it's even less popular than NS in Japan.



I stopped reading at the bolded part since you actually thought that would be the most popular pairing among 13 year old straight boys who make up your average reader of Naruto


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 31, 2010)

NaruSasu is as canon as Jiraiya being supershitubermegaultraownedsteamrolledpwnt by Pain.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 31, 2010)

Danzo x Hiruzen Gaiden


----------



## Andre (Jul 31, 2010)

I voted for Hinata-chanwa


----------



## ImperialMog (Jul 31, 2010)

Isn't one issue on this is what would Kushina consider "wierd"? The word is rather subjective in nature and could apply to different people depending on who said it and what the baseline each individual has.

The words that Kushina said about finding a girlfriend "like me" could have multiple interpretations as well. It could be personality, looks, or just someone who loves him as much as she did for him. It is just vague enough to apply to anyone depending on your interpretation. I start to worry that maybe Kushina knows of the Fourth Wall and knew that line would be massivly trolling the fandom since I could picture her more than most of the cast as being a meta-character. How would she react that her son is the subject of so many pairings? That and the whole idea of Naruto's sexy jutsu often being an mpreg plot device.


----------



## Kek (Jul 31, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> Needs more yuri



The truth has never been this true.


----------



## Nic (Aug 1, 2010)

ImperialMog said:


> Isn't one issue on this is what would Kushina consider "wierd"? The word is rather subjective in nature and could apply to different people depending on who said it and what the baseline each individual has.
> 
> The words that Kushina said about finding a girlfriend "like me" could have multiple interpretations as well. It could be personality, looks, or just someone who loves him as much as she did for him. It is just vague enough to apply to anyone depending on your interpretation. I start to worry that maybe Kushina knows of the Fourth Wall and knew that line would be massivly trolling the fandom since I could picture her more than most of the cast as being a meta-character. How would she react that her son is the subject of so many pairings? That and the whole idea of Naruto's sexy jutsu often being an mpreg plot device.


well i guess when you look at it, it's really just a cliche thing for a mother to say.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2010)

Nic said:


> well i guess when you look at it, *it's really just a cliche thing for a mother to say.*



*nods slowly*


----------



## Kek (Aug 1, 2010)

Nooooo, really?


----------



## runsakurarun (Aug 1, 2010)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> A lot lesser. Look how many times Jizz registered to vote.



lol Hinata, still a tie even after the jizz factor and the denial factor

She's ignored by Naruto and rejected by Kushina. hello? 
I hate ppl who lie to themselves when voting

Edit: this link used to show the member votes and banned jizz accounts until some mod decided to hide the tally


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 1, 2010)

ElementalShinobi said:


> Hinata is much more like Kushina, on the inside, then Sakura. Hinata was more than willing to put her life on the line for the one she loved, just like Kushina. I ABSOLUTELY HATE PAIRINGS but damnit if Naruto does not end up with the Hyugga with the big fucking tits I won't reread the manga after it finishes.



Dude, that's pathetic. All that tells me is the opposite, you give an enormous shit about NaruHina, probably even more than an average shipper. You already stated before you'd stop reading the manga if NaruHina didn't happen. I mean, seriously...


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 1, 2010)

I'll lol when no pairings ever happen.


----------



## Milo- (Aug 1, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> I'll lol when no pairings ever happen.



THIS

Kishimoto has been trolling every possible pairing since hinata and sakura were first introduced. He's just baiting you all, and all you'll receive is an open ending to every possible pairing at the end. Or Naruto's death.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm horrified by the length of this thread. Not particularly surprised, but still horrified.


----------



## Selva (Aug 1, 2010)

A pairing thread? In my Telegrams? Where the hell was I when that shit happened?! 
Anyways, Kushina doesn't resemble anyone in this manga. How can some people even _dare_ to compare her to any of the fail females in here especially Sakura! Shit Suckura is so full of fail while Kushina is so full of win! 

When I was reading the chapter, it felt like Kishi was just throwing a bone to the pairing tards and nothing more. In the end, Naruto will choose whoever he wants and likes. Me personally I want Naruto to end up with either Hinata or Karin. I won't mind karui too


----------



## Crackers (Aug 1, 2010)

good gracious, so much pairing wank over one line. 

nf needs to find a better form of entertainment.


----------



## 12456 (Aug 1, 2010)

Marsala said:


> I'm horrified by the length of this thread. Not particularly surprised, but still horrified.



Indeed. 52 pages for this? I haven't read the thread (I'm not that stupid) but I wouldn't be suprised if it's the same arguments being repeated over and over, ad nauseum as ever. It's pitiful.


----------



## kubik (Aug 1, 2010)

> but I wouldn't be suprised if it's the same arguments being repeated over and over


Its worse then that


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 1, 2010)

Well, that's all of the fun guys. Take anything further to the HoU.


----------

